# New android tablet kyros tablet mid 7015



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## akilleez1 (Nov 27, 2010)

*I got one of these coby kyros*

So far not too bad wondering if there's any mods that are possible


----------



## razor950 (Nov 27, 2010)

anyone who has one do the following (if they have rooted it)

Using terminal on tablet or adb shell on pc
cat /proc/mtd
then based on that change the # to what it should be
dd if=/dev/mtd/mtd# of=/sdcard/boot.img bs=4096
dd if=/dev/mtd/mtd# of=/sdcard/recovery.img bs=4096
dd if=/dev/mtd/mtd# of=/sdcard/system.img bs=4096

Then zip/rar those img files and upload to sendspace or mediafire and post here.


----------



## tantrum829 (Nov 27, 2010)

Anybody working on getting froyo on this thing. I was able to get one for $149 yesterday and so far I have been able to install a few apk's that are not from it's native market but thats about it. while it seems to be a great buy for the price I think it would be better if we can get 2.2 on it.


----------



## razor950 (Nov 27, 2010)

Read what I wrote above, getting recovery would be a initial step to 2.2


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 27, 2010)

razor950 said:


> anyone who has one do the following (if they have rooted it)
> 
> Using terminal on tablet or adb shell on pc
> cat /proc/mtd
> ...

Click to collapse



I would love to do that, but have to figure out how to get this rooted first.


----------



## dfran1 (Nov 27, 2010)

I can not get it to root?  I tried a couple methods already and no go so far

any step by step directions for this unit?

then I can try to get that info you request.

Thank You


----------



## tantrum829 (Nov 27, 2010)

dfran1 said:


> I can not get it to root?  I tried a couple methods already and no go so far
> 
> any step by step directions for this unit?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did it with z4root. very easy just download the apk on the first post of of this thread.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=833953


----------



## phygman (Nov 28, 2010)

Images from the 3 sections are here :

h t t p : / / w w w . m e g a u p l o a d . c o m / ? d = F L 6 S C N K W

I'm willing to help any way I can, I've rooted and applied ROMS to phones.  But never taken anything from this level.  Let me know what I can do to help get Froyo on this tablet.


----------



## dfran1 (Nov 28, 2010)

tantrum829 said:


> I did it with z4root. very easy just download the apk on the first post of of this thread.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=833953

Click to collapse



THANK YOU!!!!!!!

If I can help out let me know in any way, but I will need help if things go really bad.
does clockwork work on this?


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 28, 2010)

tantrum829 said:


> I did it with z4root. very easy just download the apk on the first post of of this thread.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=833953

Click to collapse



I used z4root and I am not sure it accomplished anything,busybox says it is rooted but apps that require superuser access still say I am unrooted.

I have also tried SuperOneClick, and it also claims to be a success, but the other apps disagree. 

My kernal version is now listed as 2.6.29 Root android 2.1

Hope someone finds this info useful and that we can continue to move forward with this.


----------



## razor950 (Nov 28, 2010)

phygman said:


> Images from the 3 sections are here :
> 
> h t t p : / / w w w . m e g a u p l o a d . c o m / ? d = F L 6 S C N K W
> 
> I'm willing to help any way I can, I've rooted and applied ROMS to phones.  But never taken anything from this level.  Let me know what I can do to help get Froyo on this tablet.

Click to collapse




Thanks for this but if you could post a log with everything from
cat /proc/mtd and mount command that would also be helpful.


----------



## dfran1 (Nov 28, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I used z4root and I am not sure it accomplished anything,busybox says it is rooted but apps that require superuser access still say I am unrooted.
> 
> I have also tried SuperOneClick, and it also claims to be a success, but the other apps disagree.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just did it with z4root and it worked great, try running root explorer, works for me and that is what my unit says under kernel also, ninjamorph works but metamorph does not (says not enough memory or something like that)

this think has froze a couple of times on me today alone so far (thank god for that reset button on it)
I think I have too much on it already, we need 2.2 to put apps on the sd card and all other reasons also.

wifi sucks and no pinch to zoom (xscope at least allows me to double tap and drag to zoom at least otherwise this would go back), maybe 2.2 would enable these or make them better?

trying to get the market working now

What can one say for $149 including tax.


----------



## SiL3nTKiLL (Nov 28, 2010)

i love android tablets, might have to pick this puppy up soon


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 28, 2010)

dfran1 said:


> I just did it with z4root and it worked great, try running root explorer, works for me and that is what my unit says under kernel also, ninjamorph works but metamorph does not (says not enough memory or something like that)
> 
> this think has froze a couple of times on me today alone so far (thank god for that reset button on it)
> I think I have too much on it already, we need 2.2 to put apps on the sd card and all other reasons also.
> ...

Click to collapse



None of these apps are working for me, Root Explorer cant obtain superuser access, and both ninja and metamorph complain and suggest that maybe i dont have enough room (doubtful). I think the root of this may be that the superuser app is not seeking permission for these apps, as I have received no prompting from it.


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 28, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> None of these apps are working for me, Root Explorer cant obtain superuser access, and both ninja and metamorph complain and suggest that maybe i dont have enough room (doubtful). I think the root of this may be that the superuser app is not seeking permission for these apps, as I have received no prompting from it.

Click to collapse



Never mind, the root of this was that I downloaded an old version of z4root. I now have the new version and am up to speed with you. ninjamorph, setcpu, and root explorer are all functioning now.


----------



## havic (Nov 28, 2010)

well I crashed my Kyros I tried to run a update giving the me clockwork recovery and it failed LOL Now I get the post boot then it powers itself off.

Hope Kmart still has some of them LOL


----------



## phygman (Nov 28, 2010)

$cat /proc/mtd
dev:    size   erasesize  name
mtd0: 00a00000 00080000 "boot"
mtd1: 00500000 00080000 "kpanic"
mtd2: 0b400000 00080000 "system"
mtd3: 00400000 00080000 "splash"
mtd4: 02800000 00080000 "cache"
mtd5: 10500000 00080000 "userdata"
mtd6: 00a00000 00080000 "recovery"
mtd7: 00100000 00080000 "misc"
mtd8: 00100000 00080000 "tcc"
$ mount
rootfs / rootfs ro 0 0
tmpfs /dev tmpfs rw,mode=755 0 0
devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,mode=600 0 0
proc /proc proc rw 0 0
sysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0
tmpfs /sqlite_stmt_journals tmpfs rw,size=4096k 0 0
tmpfs /tmp tmpfs rw,size=4096k 0 0
tmpfs /broadcasting tmpfs rw,size=512k 0 0
/dev/block/mtdblock2 /system yaffs2 rw 0 0
/dev/block/mtdblock5 /data yaffs2 rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0
/dev/block/mtdblock4 /cache yaffs2 rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0
/sys/bus/usb /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0
/dev/block/ndda1 /nand vfat rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,uid=1000,gid=1015,fmask=0702,dmask=0702,allow_utime=0020,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro 0 0
/dev/block//vold/179:1 /sdcard vfat rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,uid=1000,gid=1015,fmask=0702,dmask=0702,allow_utime=0020,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro 0 0
$


----------



## dfran1 (Nov 28, 2010)

I thought about loading clockwork, I uninstalled it instead along with set cpu and some various other programs that did not seem to be compatible and my device,  it has yet to lock up on me (it locked up on me hourly last night, with this stuff installed)

phygman what does this do?


----------



## phygman (Nov 28, 2010)

dfran1 said:


> I thought about loading clockwork, I uninstalled it instead along with set cpu and some various other programs that did not seem to be compatible and my device,  it has yet to lock up on me (it locked up on me hourly last night, with this stuff installed)
> 
> phygman what does this do?

Click to collapse



The information I've posted was requested by razor950 to hopefully begin the process of getting Froyo on these devices.

I've worked with linux and have applied Froyo ROMS to phones.  But doing it from this level is new to me, so don't consider me an expert on any of this.

My best advice is if you don't know what you are doing, then JUST WAIT, because you can/will brick your tablet.  And from what I see so far this is no easy recovery for it.

Phygman


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## havic (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah tell me about it I would someone could pul the info from it and post somewhere so I can try a recovery for it.


----------



## razor950 (Nov 28, 2010)

Alright the following is a *ALPHA BUILD* of clockwork recovery, you must have your tablet rooted and its recommended that you know how to use adb to do the following for now.

put the recovery.img in /sdcard and in terminal or via adb shell
*flash_image recovery /sdcard/recovery.img* then if in terminal type *reboot recovery* or if your in adb type *adb reboot recovery
*

Recovery.img
http://www.sendspace.com/file/78zl4x

*Only get the file below if flash_image command is not found*.
Install this to /system/bin via terminal you can *cp /sdcard/flash_image /system/bin/flash_image* or via file manager.
http://www.sendspace.com/file/dr73lu

Note: if your stuck in a boot loop after doing reboot recovery, just pull out battery, system will boot like normal and you can always flash back to stock.


----------



## havic (Nov 28, 2010)

Does someone have a stock image I dont that is where my issue comes in
I need one to flash it back




so i have a link to Flashing the Augen Gentouch which should be about the same with a little tweaking
http://augendev.wikispaces.com/


----------



## razor950 (Nov 28, 2010)

havic said:


> Does someone have a stock image I dont that is where my issue comes in
> I need one to flash it back

Click to collapse



yes I have a backup of recovery, boot and system. someone uploaded it earlier for me, I'll upload it if you get any issues


----------



## havic (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah see i tried to load the recovery from another website and it crashed it about 4hrs ago been workng on editing the one from the Gentouch one but no luck at all


----------



## havic (Nov 28, 2010)

So Basiclly if I can get it back to stock with the image you have I can try and pull that and the info I have together and see if I can get like market place etc working. I thought I pulled a backup to my pc but it must of gotten corrupt in the transfer I am thinking.

So if you can update that stock image that would be get Kmart won't have another replacement until like the weekbefore the 12th as they go onsale for $150 that week is what I was just told by the electronic department.


----------



## razor950 (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't get what you mean but anyway flash mine and see if it boots into clockwork recovery, if it doesn't I'll upload the stock recovery right after.

This isn't a recovery from elsewhere, its clockwork recovery that I built today and if your current recovery is bad, that doesn't matter try out mine and I'll send you the stock after, if we have issues.


----------



## havic (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok I finally was able to do the adb shell 
I got the files over to the sdcard But I ahve to un my Daughter to
a friends house so give me a little bit


----------



## havic (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok I got it into the recovery menu but issue is there is no way to navigate 
There is only a back button on the front along with a home button and a menu button I am unable to choose any other options.....


----------



## razor950 (Nov 28, 2010)

so it loaded clockwork recovery and you saw options in green?

I can fix the navigation issue thats no biggie


----------



## havic (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah its on the recovery menu now. I tried to hook a keyboard to it but still nothing. which could be due to corrupt files. If I can navigate it would make it much better and easier. 
theclock work you created is 2.5.1.3 correct?


----------



## dfran1 (Nov 28, 2010)

how did you get it into recovery?

yes there is only a back button on the front (one on the front), a menu button and home button (2 on the side) on the side only for buttons.  The volume is onscreen, top bar all the way to the right next to the clock, then battery, then wifi on these units


----------



## razor950 (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah, this is good news, I'll have a new recovery for you in a bit.

I sent you a pm btw

idk if there is a button combo but for now after flashing my recovery (don't flash it atm since I need to fix navigating) just reboot recovery in terminal or via adb
adb reboot recovery


----------



## phygman (Nov 28, 2010)

@razor950

I hosed my system playing with the market stuff.  If you could, send me the framework.jar from /system/framework .

Thanks,
Phygman


----------



## havic (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah I need everything mine only goes into recovery pretty much
otherwise it boots to the coby message then it powers off.

So I need basiclly the whole file structure


Razor I sent you a message


----------



## havic (Nov 28, 2010)

So anyone have the boot recovery and system for this.
I need them to get mine to even boot up because of the files
being so screwed up at the moment.


----------



## jmfrost (Nov 29, 2010)

Just picked one of these up for the wife today. I'd like to tweak it, but looks like everyone is still in the early stages of development. It's still stock for now, other than wireless setup and a few apps installed. So let me know if you need me to pull any stock files off of it.

BTW...anyone try sideloading flash yet?


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 29, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> Just picked one of these up for the wife today. I'd like to tweak it, but looks like everyone is still in the early stages of development. It's still stock for now, other than wireless setup and a few apps installed. So let me know if you need me to pull any stock files off of it.
> 
> BTW...anyone try sideloading flash yet?

Click to collapse



No flash, but I did install skyfire browser to get some basic flash up and running. Also been expiramenting with trying to get a planetarium app working, but not much success.

What apps have you decided to install?


----------



## Deenybird (Nov 29, 2010)

Quadrant shows a score right under the droid. Tried plugging in a mouse and she went into infinite reboots. 
Sure am looking forward to getting the official market on the device. Are we getting closer, and what exactly is it we're waiting for?
Also, can themes such as GDE etc be installed?
Thanks. And yes, I would defintely recommend the device for the price.


----------



## havic (Nov 29, 2010)

If anyone has a backup of the original rom on the system. This would be great for development reasons to get New Roms and Froyo developed for the system. 

My system is pretty messed up So the files on mine are pretty messed up.
I know there is a recovery program in the works currently.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## jmfrost (Nov 29, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> What apps have you decided to install?

Click to collapse



So far here is what I've installed on stock unit:


Angry Birds - Limited functionality
Fox News Widget
Super Mario Puzzle
Kindle
Nook Reader
SAM market from Slideme.org
So far all are working. You can't read the txt on Angry Birds, but I haven't fooled around with any settings yet, but the game is playable if you know what to click on.

I must say, I am quite impressed with this unit for the price. I think $150 would be a more appropriate price point, but that's me. I was even more impressed that the music player recognized music from MicroSD AND a USB flash drive (256 MB FAT32). My $400 VS Gtablet won't even do that yet. Some Youtube videos play, haven't figured out which ones won't yet. I have my doubts about 1080p, but I could always be wrong (wouldn't be the first time).


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 29, 2010)

I dont have 1080p to test on, but it looks pretty good on 720 with the preinstalled movie player. The video out is clearly only as good as the video player you use to play it.

Still waiting for word on the custom clockword mod, any updates?


----------



## jmfrost (Nov 29, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I dont have 1080p to test on, but it looks pretty good on 720 with the preinstalled movie player. The video out is clearly only as good as the video player you use to play it.
> 
> Still waiting for word on the custom clockword mod, any updates?

Click to collapse



I have some 1080i from my camcorder, but that's about it. Haven't found anything 1080p on YouTube yet. Streaming over HDMI is kind of pointless for me right now until Netflix gets something for Android. HD files are too big for me to want to rip and play on the TV.


----------



## tantrum829 (Nov 29, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> No flash, but I did install skyfire browser to get some basic flash up and running. Also been expiramenting with trying to get a planetarium app working, but not much success.
> 
> What apps have you decided to install?

Click to collapse



I got flash working. After you root the device look for flash 10.1 for Android 2.1 (flash_for_21) and install. I don't have the apk on hand to attach but just Google it and you'll find it. I think I actually found it in our forum but can't remember the link. Then when you click on a flash video you will see a popup and choose "sysdev" so far all flash sites are working for me.


----------



## jmfrost (Nov 29, 2010)

tantrum829 said:


> I got flash working. After you root the device look for flash 10.1 for Android 2.1 (flash_for_21) and install. I don't have the apk on hand to attach but just Google it and you'll find it. I think I actually found it in our forum but can't remember the link. Then when you click on a flash video you will see a popup and choose "sysdev" so far all flash sites are working for me.

Click to collapse



You have to root it first? Is that because you have to edit the config file? That's had to be done on the gtablet, but it was 2.2. Glad you mentioned the version. I was about to try my apk, but realized after your message that I had the 2.2 verison and forgot this device was 2.1. Speaking of which...I contacted support today, via e-mail, to ask about the future development for this device with updates, flash, 2.x upgrade, etc. Still waiting for a response.


----------



## tantrum829 (Nov 29, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> You have to root it first? Is that because you have to edit the config file? That's had to be done on the gtablet, but it was 2.2. Glad you mentioned the version. I was about to try my apk, but realized after your message that I had the 2.2 verison and forgot this device was 2.1. Speaking of which...I contacted support today, via e-mail, to ask about the future development for this device with updates, flash, 2.x upgrade, etc. Still waiting for a response.

Click to collapse



Yes I had to root it. The apk wouldn't install until I rooted it and installed superusers. 

Hopefully we will get 2.2 (unofficially) from the devs here. I found the apk for 2.1 flash on my SD card and I tried to attach it but I'm getting a message from the boards indicating that my upload aren't permitted from my computer probably since im trying to do it from the tablet. I don't have access to my pc right now but it shouldn't be to hard to find 2.1 Eclair flash apk if you Google it.


----------



## tantrum829 (Nov 29, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I dont have 1080p to test on, but it looks pretty good on 720 with the preinstalled movie player. The video out is clearly only as good as the video player you use to play it.
> 
> Still waiting for word on the custom clockword mod, any updates?

Click to collapse



I can confirm that 1080p plays flawlessly.


----------



## havic (Nov 29, 2010)

tantrum
Just wondering if you know how to backup the system.img,Boot.img and recovery.img on here without a clockwork mod. The clockwork mod is being worked on. But I am looking for the original files modded a little is fine.


----------



## tantrum829 (Nov 29, 2010)

havic said:


> tantrum
> Just wondering if you know how to backup the system.img,Boot.img and recovery.img on here without a clockwork mod. The clockwork mod is being worked on. But I am looking for the original files modded a little is fine.

Click to collapse



Would like to help but I'm not a dev and my knowledge in this area is limited. I'd be willing to help but you would have to give me detailed instructions and I could try later tonight when I get home. 

I'm kind of new to Android and tablets.


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 29, 2010)

tantrum829 said:


> I got flash working. After you root the device look for flash 10.1 for Android 2.1 (flash_for_21) and install. I don't have the apk on hand to attach but just Google it and you'll find it. I think I actually found it in our forum but can't remember the link. Then when you click on a flash video you will see a popup and choose "sysdev" so far all flash sites are working for me.

Click to collapse



What sites are you trying it with? I just tried astronomy.fm and I got options to open with browser or skyfire, not sysdev. Upon choosing either option it tells me to install flash.


----------



## tantrum829 (Nov 29, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> What sites are you trying it with? I just tried astronomy.fm and I got options to open with browser or skyfire, not sysdev. Upon choosing either option it tells me to install flash.

Click to collapse



All desktop versions of  YouTube, dailymotion, vimeo,  and a few others. 
It's not perfect but its working on the sites I most visit.

I need to try some others and I'll post the others that are payable later on.


----------



## jhooper90 (Nov 29, 2010)

phygman said:


> @razor950
> 
> I hosed my system playing with the market stuff.  If you could, send me the framework.jar from /system/framework .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a new user with a new Coby Kyros too. Unfortunately, I'll also need a framework.jar from a working Coby Kyros... Anyone have one they can send me?


----------



## noonerealy (Nov 29, 2010)

Just ordered one today! For 150 bucks why not? Hopefully someone will get market and bloatware off before it comes. radio Shack is sold out online!


----------



## jmfrost (Nov 29, 2010)

jhooper90 said:


> I'm a new user with a new Coby Kyros too. Unfortunately, I'll also need a framework.jar from a working Coby Kyros... Anyone have one they can send me?

Click to collapse



I'm somewhat new Android and have done a little modding, but having pulled anything of a stock system yet. If you tell me how and what I need to do, then I can try pulling my stuff off tonight.


----------



## jhooper90 (Nov 29, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> I'm somewhat new Android and have done a little modding, but having pulled anything of a stock system yet. If you tell me how and what I need to do, then I can try pulling my stuff off tonight.

Click to collapse



You would need to install the Android SDK. For instructions, do a search for talkandroid android sdk guide. It should be the first result.

You just need the SDK, not any of the other stuff they suggest. You will need to install it with their instructions, and then add the tools folder into the computer's environmental variables, like they show you.

Then, in the command prompt, you would type: *adb pull /system/framework/framework.jar* *

Where * is the directory where you want to save the file. This framework.jar file is the one I need. If you get a read error when attempting this, try *adb remount* and try it again.


----------



## phygman (Nov 29, 2010)

If anyone knows how to use adb.  I need a full /system dump.  It takes a little work to get the drivers to load.  Will also need to root your system.

Use 4zroot to root the system.
Download the android sdk to get adb and the usb drivers.  The inf file needs modified to load the drivers.  I will post that info soon.

If I can get some one to help with this I can recover my system and make a system recovery for all.

Phygman

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## havic (Nov 29, 2010)

phygman 
 wasnt that your system dump that was on the megaupload site?

That was posted earlier in this thead.

I would do this but my system is all messed up.
So doubt it will help at all I tried to recover those mega up files and 
now my touchscreen settings forceclose and can't get through the setup of the device. But atleast it boots now.


----------



## havic (Nov 29, 2010)

jhooper90 said:


> You would need to install the Android SDK. For instructions, do a search for talkandroid android sdk guide. It should be the first result.
> 
> You just need the SDK, not any of the other stuff they suggest. You will need to install it with their instructions, and then add the tools folder into the computer's environmental variables, like they show you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey not sure this will work as my system has a different rom that is kind of message up and not useable but I will send you a pm with the link to the framework file.


----------



## jhooper90 (Nov 29, 2010)

havic said:


> Hey not sure this will work as my system has a different rom that is kind of message up and not useable but I will send you a pm with the link to the framework file.

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I just need the framework.jar file. The one you sent me a link for, I can't download for some reason. Can you try it again?

Edit: Ooop, it's downloading it now. I'll try it and I'll keep you aprised. Unless you changed the Framework file specifically, it should be perfectly fine. I'm trying it now. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## havic (Nov 29, 2010)

jhooper90 said:


> Thanks, but I just need the framework.jar file. The one you sent me a link for, I can't download for some reason. Can you try it again?

Click to collapse



I take it you got it now?


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## jhooper90 (Nov 29, 2010)

havic said:


> I take it you got it now?

Click to collapse



Yes. I'm attempting to start it now. Fingers crossed...


----------



## dfran1 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have had LP (launcher pro) on it for a couple of days and it is much faster than the stock one.

Beautiful widgets works great.
Dolphin browser works but i uninstalled in favor of
Xscope works (double tap then drag left or right to zoom)
NO pinch zoom, including xscope (this really sucks, maybe with some update someone can fix this)
root explorer works
a lot more work but this is info for some.
there is no home dock app (matter in fact it has very little apps installed when you get it, and I mean very little)

Live wallpapers work great!

Wifi is weak (hopefully someone fixes this)
it will not work off the wireless tether app of my droid x (hopefully someone fixes this)
battery does not seem to last long (maybe a cycle would help)

I used app installer (found in the appslib app that came with the tab) to load all these apps (used root explorer on my droid x to get the apps) and more before even rooting.


----------



## leafhead (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys, been trolling these forums for awhile and finally decided to register and be 'social'. Anyway, I also purchased one of the MD 7015 tabs at a local kmart on a whim. So far pretty impressed with it for the price. I've noticed a few things about it. One being that the Quadrant score is only 290 on mine, atleast the first attempt was (312 second). Also freeing up memory only gives me to 110mbs. Also looking at the specs from Quadrant shows that the processer is only running at 720mhz. I have yet to root or modify mine in anyway, all i've done really is install Angry Birds and surf the web. Have yet to plug in the usb and install the drivers and set up the SDK. But I can if someone needs me too.


----------



## tantrum829 (Nov 30, 2010)

dfran1 said:


> I have had LP (launcher pro) on it for a couple of days and it is much faster than the stock one.
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Laucher pro looks and feels way better than stock.
> Very smooth and more responsive.

Click to collapse


----------



## jhooper90 (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, this is in response to my previous posts. My tablet still doesn't work properly. If I can get a clean, basic recovery image, it would be really appreciated.


----------



## havic (Nov 30, 2010)

jhooper90 said:


> Well, this is in response to my previous posts. My tablet still doesn't work properly. If I can get a clean, basic recovery image, it would be really appreciated.

Click to collapse




This is what I need too mine is all kinds of screwed up


----------



## dfran1 (Nov 30, 2010)

I would love to get a clean image for you but I do not know how and my unit is full with apps at the moment (I think I could just factory wipe). If razor950 could send me a pm I could get him to use teamviewer to get into my pc and let him do it, I think I have everything


----------



## bartlanz (Nov 30, 2010)

You wont get pinch zoom to work on this device. The screen is a resistive style touch screen not a capaciitive. multi touch doenst work with resistive screens.


----------



## phygman (Nov 30, 2010)

havic said:


> phygman
> wasnt that your system dump that was on the megaupload site?
> 
> That was posted earlier in this thead.
> ...

Click to collapse



I fought all day today trying to mount the image I pulled off the unit the other day.  Using other embedded linux systems, I could not get the image to mount.  Even on systems that could mount yaffs2 partitions.

I found some code on google code that is supposed to be able to extract yaffs2 images.  I'm going to try that more tomorrow.  If I can get the image to extract I can make the update.zip file.  I know how to force the unit into recovery mode.

To force the unit into recovery mode.  Hold the back button down ( round silver one ) and press reset.  hold the button until you see the triangle on the screen.  press the back button again and it will bring up the recovery menu.

To force it into fastboot mode, hold the home buttom down and press reset, hold until the screen goes blank.

Still fighting this beast....

Phygman


----------



## havic (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok guys here it is Clockworkmod Recovery Coby Kyros MID-7015.

Clockwork Recovery for Coby Kyros MID-7015 

We need Stock nandroid dumps.

All credit goes to Razor950


----------



## noonerealy (Nov 30, 2010)

Sweet.....xda is one of the few reasons reasons phones and gadgets are fun..thanx everyone

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## jhooper90 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hmmm... I'm thinking that my problem is that I actually have an MID 7005-4G... damn. I'll need a rooted img or an original img for this one. That last clockwork one doesn't seem to work for me, or at least the buttons don't work. I'll have to keep looking. If anyone finds anything for the MID 7005-4G for a recovery image or something, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 30, 2010)

havic said:


> Ok guys here it is Clockworkmod Recovery Coby Kyros MID-7015.
> 
> Clockwork Recovery for Coby Kyros MID-7015
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not stock, got it rooted but can get you a dump when I get home.


----------



## havic (Nov 30, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I'm not stock, got it rooted but can get you a dump when I get home.

Click to collapse



Rooted works for me    Anything like that will help


----------



## jhooper90 (Nov 30, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I'm not stock, got it rooted but can get you a dump when I get home.

Click to collapse



Do you have the 7005 or 7015?


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 30, 2010)

jhooper90 said:


> Do you have the 7005 or 7015?

Click to collapse



7015. I will be home in an hour, will be first on my todo list.


----------



## jhooper90 (Nov 30, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> 7015. I will be home in an hour, will be first on my todo list.

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I am not sure if it'll work. The problem is that my tablet is the 7005 and I'm not sure the software for the 7015 will work with it. I've tried the clockwork recovery already posted, but I can't even choose any of the options on the list.


----------



## havic (Nov 30, 2010)

jhooper90 said:


> Thanks, but I am not sure if it'll work. The problem is that my tablet is the 7005 and I'm not sure the software for the 7015 will work with it. I've tried the clockwork recovery already posted, but I can't even choose any of the options on the list.

Click to collapse




jhooper you tried the new post too? Not the on on page 3 correct.

The difference I see is yours has a full size USB port on it the 7015 does not.
But comparing the specs they look the same


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 30, 2010)

does any one have market on it yet


----------



## havic (Nov 30, 2010)

tmacgarris6727 said:


> does any one have market on it yet

Click to collapse



People Have been trying We need a Stock dump to be able to edit the files to see if we can get the market running correctly.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 30, 2010)

Can this thing be overclock


----------



## havic (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah not sure how much yet. Still early in development of that stuff. Thats why we need the Stock dumps done so we can investigate that.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 30, 2010)

ok thanks for the answers just one more question what can we do with it now by rooting it mines is not rooted yet but i want too


----------



## havic (Nov 30, 2010)

tmacgarris6727 said:


> ok thanks for the answers just one more question what can we do with it now by rooting it mines is not rooted yet but i want too

Click to collapse




You can install the clockwork recovery which means you can do backups of the system. Can run things like flash 10 and other root access programs.

I would recommend applanet for getting apps it's slow but when it works it is great.


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 30, 2010)

havic said:


> You can install the clockwork recovery which means you can do backups of the system. Can run things like flash 10 and other root access programs.
> 
> I would recommend applanet for getting apps it's slow but when it works it is great.

Click to collapse




I just booted into clockwork, will have backup of modded tablet in a few minutes.


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 30, 2010)

Will i be able to attach file to a post in here or will i need a host site? If i need host site, someone name a good one i dont have to sign up for.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok i ready to root can someone post a guide on how they rooted theres and how to flash the new recovery thanks in advance


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 30, 2010)

tmacgarris6727 said:


> Ok i ready to root can someone post a guide on how they rooted theres and how to flash the new recovery thanks in advance

Click to collapse



They need unrooted backups the most, so try to do a backup before rooting. Download a terminal app to the tablet, I am using AndTerm.  Put the recovery.img file in the root directory of your sdcard. In the terminal app type 

flash_image recovery /sdcard/recovery.img

Then try the following command

reboot recovery

If that does not reboot into recovery mode, follow these instructions posted earlier:



phygman said:


> To force the unit into recovery mode.  Hold the back button down ( round silver one ) and press reset.  hold the button until you see the triangle on the screen.  press the back button again and it will bring up the recovery menu.
> 
> Phygman

Click to collapse



Once in, make a backup and post it.


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 30, 2010)

havic said:


> Ok guys here it is Clockworkmod Recovery Coby Kyros MID-7015.
> 
> Clockwork Recovery for Coby Kyros MID-7015
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's my backup

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5ALHYN80


----------



## jhooper90 (Nov 30, 2010)

havic said:


> jhooper you tried the new post too? Not the on on page 3 correct.
> 
> The difference I see is yours has a full size USB port on it the 7015 does not.
> But comparing the specs they look the same

Click to collapse



I did try it. I haven't been able to even attempt the new post of Clockwork on the new thread, as the 7005 has soft buttons for Home, back and menu, and the options can't be chosen when in recovery mode.


----------



## razor950 (Nov 30, 2010)

jhooper90 said:


> I did try it. I haven't been able to even attempt the new post of Clockwork on the new thread, as the 7005 has soft buttons for Home, back and menu, and the options can't be chosen when in recovery mode.

Click to collapse



What do you mean options can't be chosen when in recovery mode? 
you should try it out and let me know if you can't navigate.


----------



## jhooper90 (Nov 30, 2010)

razor950 said:


> What do you mean options can't be chosen when in recovery mode?
> you should try it out and let me know if you can't navigate.

Click to collapse



I have been trying it out. The menu screen comes up, but I can't navigate it. The buttons on my model aren't actual buttons, but soft keys as an extension of the touch screen.

At this point, I'm convinced that the whole reason it's not booting is probably because of the Framework.jar file, still. I did get a replacement, but from a 7015 model, and it appears to be just different enough to keep it from booting. I'll have to hunt down one for the exact model it seems.


----------



## havic (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah the backup that was previously posted gives me MD5 failed not sure what
to do from here if anyone knows please let me know.


----------



## razor950 (Nov 30, 2010)

jhooper90 said:


> I have been trying it out. The menu screen comes up, but I can't navigate it. The buttons on my model aren't actual buttons, but soft keys as an extension of the touch screen.
> 
> At this point, I'm convinced that the whole reason it's not booting is probably because of the Framework.jar file, still. I did get a replacement, but from a 7015 model, and it appears to be just different enough to keep it from booting. I'll have to hunt down one for the exact model it seems.

Click to collapse



So what physical buttons do you have?


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 30, 2010)

jhooper90 said:


> I have been trying it out. The menu screen comes up, but I can't navigate it. The buttons on my model aren't actual buttons, but soft keys as an extension of the touch screen.
> 
> At this point, I'm convinced that the whole reason it's not booting is probably because of the Framework.jar file, still. I did get a replacement, but from a 7015 model, and it appears to be just different enough to keep it from booting. I'll have to hunt down one for the exact model it seems.

Click to collapse



Maybe something can be done if you hook a keyboard to the USB port?


----------



## s2h2golf (Nov 30, 2010)

FYI - if this has already been posted, I apologize.  The Kyros 7015 is the same as the HeroPad RK7 and the Kyros 7005 is the same as the HeroPad X5A.  There is a lot of development on the X5A at slatedroids.com - they even have a 2.2 ROM for it.  However, at the present time the website seems to be down.


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 30, 2010)

s2h2golf said:


> FYI - if this has already been posted, I apologize.  The Kyros 7015 is the same as the HeroPad RK7 and the Kyros 7005 is the same as the HeroPad X5A.  There is a lot of development on the X5A at slatedroids.com - they even have a 2.2 ROM for it.  However, at the present time the website seems to be down.

Click to collapse



If this is true, it is fantastic news.


----------



## s2h2golf (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.merimobiles.com/Herotab_X5A_Multitouch_Gsensor_800Mhz_Android_2_1_p/meri0524.htm

Reviewer: darren winkowski from NH, NH United States    
can i attach a web cam to a tablet device? also, what are the major differences between the x5a, and the coby kyros mid 7005? they seem identical. thanx!

ANSWER: they are the same, the coby kyros is a rebrnaded x5a, thanks

Apparently I was wrong on the 7015 being the same as the RK7 - both the Rk7 and the X5A look like the 7005.  I remember reading something about the Chinese version of the 7015 and I cannot find it - I think it was on slatedroids.com, but with it being down I cannot confirm.


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 30, 2010)

I still think this new information will be a help to us, and should certainly be a help to jhooper90.


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 30, 2010)

s2h2golf said:


> Apparently I was wrong on the 7015 being the same as the RK7 - both the Rk7 and the X5A look like the 7005.  I remember reading something about the Chinese version of the 7015 and I cannot find it - I think it was on slatedroids.com, but with it being down I cannot confirm.

Click to collapse



Maybe this is the one you meant, G701 http://www.merimobiles.com/Herotab_G701_Gsensor_800Mhz_Android_2_1_1080P_HDM_p/meri0525.htm


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## jhooper90 (Nov 30, 2010)

razor950 said:


> So what physical buttons do you have?

Click to collapse



I got a power button. That's all.

It's worth mentioning that I was able to get into the standard recovery screen before and the soft buttons kinda worked on it.

I'll see if slatedroid has anything I can use. I still need a working framework.jar file, but maybe they'll have it there.


----------



## s2h2golf (Nov 30, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Maybe this is the one you meant, G701 http://www.merimobiles.com/Herotab_G701_Gsensor_800Mhz_Android_2_1_1080P_HDM_p/meri0525.htm

Click to collapse



That's it.  I wish the slatedroids website would come back up because I brought in my 7005 to work to try out the 2.2 ROM.  However, with everyone's help here on this forum, I found the Flash Player 10.1 for 2.1 and I think that is all I really want from 2.2 anyway.

http://androidforums.com/htc-incredible/93340-flash-10-1-android-2-1-a.html


----------



## phygman (Nov 30, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Here's my backup
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5ALHYN80

Click to collapse



adamdietrick, I owe you and Razor950 a beer or three.  your backups were able to restore my system, and am back up and running again.

Thanks for doing this
Phygman


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 30, 2010)

phygman said:


> adamdietrick, I owe you and Razor950 a beer or three.  your backups were able to restore my system, and am back up and running again.
> 
> Thanks for doing this
> Phygman

Click to collapse



Glad to be of service.


----------



## razor950 (Nov 30, 2010)

adamdietrick, I think you should post your backup in the other thread where clockwork mod is located. It'd be easier for people to find 


phygman, your welcome, good to see your tablet up and running 

btw, I am not sure if I'll work on anything else for this tablet.


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 30, 2010)

razor950 said:


> adamdietrick, I think you should post your backup in the other thread where clockwork mod is located. It'd be easier for people to find
> 
> 
> phygman, your welcome, good to see your tablet up and running
> ...

Click to collapse



It is now posted there as well. Thank you for your help, I am saddened to hear you may no longer be contributing. I am eager to see what work has been done at slatedroid and from there we will know where we need to focus our attentions.


----------



## Lawful123 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Clarification*

I want to than everyone for the work that has been done. I will definitely donate. However I think that a recap is in order. Can someone post the basic steps and programs needed for using clockwork? Ie.. Do I need to root my device before I can use it? If so how/what program do I use? If someone has the spare time to do so it will be much appreciated.


----------



## apr24991 (Nov 30, 2010)

Anybody figured out how to add the Google Marketplace on this thing yet??   The device is really crippled without it.  

And what about ad hoc networking?   I would like to be able to connect to my Wifi router on my phone, but it is ad hoc only.


----------



## razor950 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll post a guide on the other thread for you lawful, so just check out the clockwork thread in a bit.


----------



## adamdietrick (Nov 30, 2010)

apr24991 said:


> Anybody figured out how to add the Google Marketplace on this thing yet??   The device is really crippled without it.
> 
> And what about ad hoc networking?   I would like to be able to connect to my Wifi router on my phone, but it is ad hoc only.

Click to collapse




RE: Marketplace. As far as I know, its not up and running. However, to install apps is fairly simply if you have another android device with marketplace. Use a program called Astro to backup your installed program as apk files, and then use them to install the apps on your tablet. You may need to root one or both devices to do this. 

I am leaving for work, see you all in about 9 hours.


----------



## filipinowise (Nov 30, 2010)

razor950 said:


> anyone who has one do the following (if they have rooted it)
> 
> Using terminal on tablet or adb shell on pc
> cat /proc/mtd
> ...

Click to collapse



what does this do buddy? i've been trying to find away to root this damn Kyros but still not luck.


----------



## filipinowise (Nov 30, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I used z4root and I am not sure it accomplished anything,busybox says it is rooted but apps that require superuser access still say I am unrooted.
> 
> I have also tried SuperOneClick, and it also claims to be a success, but the other apps disagree.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



does this work with MID 705 Coby Kyros?


----------



## zaep0b (Nov 30, 2010)

*Coby Kyros MID7015 now has google market! *

I've gotten google apps and market up and running on my MID7015!

I've attached the zip - just flash through clockwork recovery and you are rolling!

The forum is freezing and not allowing me to attach the zip, so just google the filename '*gapps-passion-EPE54B-signed.zip*'

After some trial and error, I found out that is the version which is compatible with our device. 

Enjoy!


----------



## s2h2golf (Nov 30, 2010)

filipinowise said:


> does this work with MID 705 Coby Kyros?

Click to collapse



I tried Z4Root 1.3.1 (the one listed in this forum) for the 7005 and it worked.  The older versions of Z4Root do not work.  Once you run the program, it shuts down the tablet - when you re-boot it is rooted and ready to go.


----------



## phygman (Nov 30, 2010)

zaep0b said:


> I've gotten google apps and market up and running on my MID7015!
> 
> I've attached the zip - just flash through clockwork recovery and you are rolling!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



zaep0b,

Great find.  This does work when installed with ClockworkMod.  It also installs other apps like Facebook, and Amazon MP3, Google maps, and others.

It doesn't unlock the full google market though.  When I compare market searches between my kyros and my captivate.  There are differences with things missing on the kyros.

Still a great find though,
Phygman


----------



## razor950 (Nov 30, 2010)

The issue then could be the market id which might not be correct. 
I'll look into it and post information on the other thread.

I wanna make the other thread, a how-to thread and keep this one for discussions.


----------



## jmfrost (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry, been out for a while. Does someone still need a backup of my stock 7015? I'll post it if anyone needs it, but it may be around 2300 EST before I can do that.

Did I read correctly? Is the forum being moved somewhere else?


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 30, 2010)

how do you get clockwork recovery on this thing and I root with z4root 1.3.0 please


----------



## manup456 (Nov 30, 2010)

I got it finally back button and power button worked great back to work. =)


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 1, 2010)

zaep0b said:


> I've gotten google apps and market up and running on my MID7015!
> 
> I've attached the zip - just flash through clockwork recovery and you are rolling!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow! Would you mind explaining what you did? What does 'flash through clockwork recovery' mean and how is it done?
Exciting news. Congrats


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## razor950 (Dec 1, 2010)

search for gapps-passion-EPE54B-signed.zip and once you have that zip, put it on your sdcard, then go into clockwork recovery (given that you flash that first  )

once your in there, you can find install zip from sdcard and choose that gapps-passion-EPE54B-signed.zip and flash it, then reboot and it'll work. 

There might be a market id issue which is why some apps don't show up, so if some of you want to wait I'll have a nandroid dump of a stock rooted dump with gapps working sometime soon. 
I don't have a tablet myself so thats why I say sometime soon


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 1, 2010)

bartlanz said:


> You wont get pinch zoom to work on this device. The screen is a resistive style touch screen not a capaciitive. multi touch doenst work with resistive screens.

Click to collapse



Not quite true. It was a member at these very forums that hacked multi onto a resistive screen...

www dot phonearena dot com/news/Video-reveals-that-pinch-to-zoom-is-possible-on-resistive-touchscreens-for-WM_id11863


----------



## filipinowise (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## Daali (Dec 1, 2010)

s2h2golf said:


> I tried Z4Root 1.3.1 (the one listed in this forum) for the 7005 and it worked.  The older versions of Z4Root do not work.  Once you run the program, it shuts down the tablet - when you re-boot it is rooted and ready to go.

Click to collapse



I see 1.3.0 on my X in the market, and on the main z4root release discussion.  Did Ryan post 1.3.1 somewhere else in the forum? Search just shows up 1.3.0


----------



## filipinowise (Dec 1, 2010)

s2h2golf said:


> I tried Z4Root 1.3.1 (the one listed in this forum) for the 7005 and it worked.  The older versions of Z4Root do not work.  Once you run the program, it shuts down the tablet - when you re-boot it is rooted and ready to go.

Click to collapse



Thanks man, i followed the whole thread and it worked, now im reading on this clockwork thingy. I'm a nexus one user, im so used to nanroid i never used clockwork. how has your luck been thus far?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 1, 2010)

zaep0b said:


> I've gotten google apps and market up and running on my MID7015!
> 
> I've attached the zip - just flash through clockwork recovery and you are rolling!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great work, I am glad to come home to this. In less than 15 minutes I have the market up and running!


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 1, 2010)

razor950 said:


> search for gapps-passion-EPE54B-signed.zip and once you have that zip, put it on your sdcard, then go into clockwork recovery (given that you flash that first  )
> 
> once your in there, you can find install zip from sdcard and choose that gapps-passion-EPE54B-signed.zip and flash it, then reboot and it'll work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, but what's all this 'flashing' mean? Could you specifically explain these steps:


> then go into clockwork recovery (given that you flash that first  )

Click to collapse




> ....signed.zip and flash it, then reboot and it'll work.

Click to collapse



Thanks mate. Official Market sounds exciting


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Dec 1, 2010)

can someone post the link to the z4root use to root this tablet


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 1, 2010)

tmacgarris6727 said:


> can someone post the link to the z4root use to root this tablet

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=833953


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Dec 1, 2010)

So do we  flash the recovery in rom manager


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 1, 2010)

tmacgarris6727 said:


> So do we  flash the recovery in rom manager

Click to collapse



I am not sure exactly what you are asking, be more specific.


----------



## razor950 (Dec 1, 2010)

no tmac, rom manager won't have our recovery, you need to flash it by hand

not difficult the clockwork thread has a how to by me and most people have used it.


----------



## s2h2golf (Dec 1, 2010)

Deenybird said:


> Not quite true. It was a member at these very forums that hacked multi onto a resistive screen...
> 
> www dot phonearena dot com/news/Video-reveals-that-pinch-to-zoom-is-possible-on-resistive-touchscreens-for-WM_id11863

Click to collapse



My 7005 does multi-touch.  I can zoom in on full websites just like I can with my Captivate.  It's a little slow, but it works.

Also, here is the post for clockwork recovery by razor.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=855892


----------



## jhooper90 (Dec 1, 2010)

For an update, I was able to return the tablet and get a new one, so my problem has been resolved. Thanks again to everyone who has helped me with this problem.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 1, 2010)

I was testing a new update.zip and managed to overwrite everything including my recovery. I have tried to flash_image from adb, but it is telling my that my file is not located on my sdcard (or maybe it just cant see the sd card). Is there a place I can push the file to in the internal storage, or can anyone offer any other ideas?


----------



## phygman (Dec 1, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I was testing a new update.zip and managed to overwrite everything including my recovery. I have tried to flash_image from adb, but it is telling my that my file is not located on my sdcard (or maybe it just cant see the sd card). Is there a place I can push the file to in the internal storage, or can anyone offer any other ideas?

Click to collapse



Reset the pad holding down the menu key.  This will bring the phone up in fastboot mode.

Under windows make sure the device is seen as a fastboot interface device.

using fastboot.exe in the android SDK do the command :
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img   

I used the recovery image havic uploaded the other day.

This worked for me when I was dead in the water.

Phygman


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 1, 2010)

Thnaks Phygman, I will try it when I get home from work. Where do I need the recovery file to be located when using this attempt?


----------



## phygman (Dec 1, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Thnaks Phygman, I will try it when I get home from work. Where do I need the recovery file to be located when using this attempt?

Click to collapse



Same directory on your computer as the fastboot app.  

Phygman


----------



## noonerealy (Dec 1, 2010)

Just wondering? Will this device ever have custom roms for it? Is it true the makers of the processor do not release code for it? Should I just spend the 400 and get a g-pad?


----------



## tantrum829 (Dec 1, 2010)

noonerealy said:


> Just wondering? Will this device ever have custom roms for it? Is it true the makers of the processor do not release code for it? Should I just spend the 400 and get a g-pad?

Click to collapse



I think some progress is being made and eventually a custom rom will be possible with time. The mods and hacks we have seen so far on this forum have made this device a lot better than the way it was out of the box. So far things such as rooting, flash player, alternative markets and even giving a new look and and feel with launcher pro gives me no regrets. Eventually more people who have bought it and are planning to buy it will show up on these forums and hopefully more with developer skills will show up. 

Thanks to all who are giving their time and efforts to make this tablet better.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## rambg (Dec 2, 2010)

*Any one has Kyros 7005 image for recovery*

Hi

Does any one has Kyros 7005 recovery image.  I need to rebuild by tablet.  It is freezing now.  Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks
-Ram


----------



## beccaannabell (Dec 2, 2010)

When I try to download/install apps I get an error that says 

there is a problem parsing the package.

I have the phone rooted.  

Any ideas?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 2, 2010)

phygman said:


> Same directory on your computer as the fastboot app.
> 
> Phygman

Click to collapse



Worked like a charm, I am back in the game!


----------



## tantrum829 (Dec 2, 2010)

beccaannabell said:


> When I try to download/install apps I get an error that says
> 
> there is a problem parsing the package.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some apps give that message when you try to install. Are you getting the same results for all the apps you try to install or just some of them? 

BTW. I think you mean tablet not "phone"  
If you made it in to a phone. Please share how.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 2, 2010)

tantrum829 said:


> Some apps give that message when you try to install. Are you getting the same results for all the apps you try to install or just some of them?
> 
> BTW. I think you mean tablet not "phone"
> If you made it in to a phone. Please share how.

Click to collapse



LMAO we were joking about making phone calls with it last night, it would be great to have a phone so huge!


----------



## tantrum829 (Dec 2, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> LMAO we were joking about making phone calls with it last night, it would be great to have a phone so huge!

Click to collapse



Well it does have a mic and it works with soundhound. Maybe calls over WiFi can work with with some kind off app but I'm not sure. 

I agree it would be cool to show off but holding a heavy hot tablet to your ear would look so funny.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 2, 2010)

That reminds me, is it possible to get Contacts working on here without the rest of the phone app?


----------



## tantrum829 (Dec 2, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> That reminds me, is it possible to get Contacts working on here without the rest of the phone app?

Click to collapse



I'm going to look into that. I'll look for something in the market.


----------



## tantrum829 (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe not exactly what we are looking for but all I can find for contacts is youlu address book. It looks just as nice as the Android contact book it even has a dial pad. Look for it in the market.

Edit: app forces close every time I try to add a contact. Oh well.


----------



## s2h2golf (Dec 2, 2010)

Everything you need to know to get a custom ROM on your 7005, including getting clockwork to work for it.  I asked a question in the forum about the 7005 being the same as the X5A and the response was yes.  I believe that some of the stuff they have done there will work with the 7015, but I am not sure.  

http://slate.bkcnx.com/hsg-x5a-x6-pandawill-g11/


----------



## Lawful123 (Dec 2, 2010)

*7015 name*



s2h2golf said:


> Everything you need to know to get a custom ROM on your 7005, including getting clockwork to work for it.  I asked a question in the forum about the 7005 being the same as the X5A and the response was yes.  I believe that some of the stuff they have done there will work with the 7015, but I am not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## s2h2golf (Dec 2, 2010)

Lawful123 said:


> s2h2golf said:
> 
> 
> > Everything you need to know to get a custom ROM on your 7005, including getting clockwork to work for it.  I asked a question in the forum about the 7005 being the same as the X5A and the response was yes.  I believe that some of the stuff they have done there will work with the 7015, but I am not sure.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 2, 2010)

Finally got this response from Coby on an e-mail I sent them Monday. They still didn't answer my question about 2.2.

Good morning,

Please go to http://appslib.com/download/index.html and download the latest version of appslib (Version 2).

We do not have conclusive plans to upgrade this specific unit with flash 10. However, we are appreciative of your questions and will definitely take them into account as we continue to make improvements to our current and future products.

Thank you


----------



## rambg (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this info. I will try using custom ROM of X5A.


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 2, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> Finally got this response from Coby on an e-mail I sent them Monday. They still didn't answer my question about 2.2.
> 
> Good morning,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent a follow up reply asking about a site with info. cobyusa.com still has nothing about the applib update or anything else on it. Also asked about updates to 2.2, 2.3, etc.


----------



## tantrum829 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I got phone calls and sms to work on this thing with Nimbuzz via MSN messenger (using WiFi of course). Like I mentioned before a few post back it has a mic. Look for nimbuzz on the market if you want to try this.

So far I can call only friends with nimbuzz but I think you can buy some credits to call regular numbers.


----------



## havic (Dec 3, 2010)

I seen the post about the X5A  as a warning these do not work on the 7015
I tried to flash to a froyo custom rom for this and it failed badly LOL

I also tried to flash to the M701 Which I have read is the same as the 7015 it failed also.

I remember reading that telechip does not share the code for there tablets .
Here is a website that has the kernel and everything. Just need some of the genius Devs to see what they can do.I would be more than happy to beta test on my tablet  


Website with telechip files


----------



## phygman (Dec 3, 2010)

I've spent today searching for resources for froyo on the 7015.   The m701 port seems close to ours.  Its failing on the USB init.  

I've developed other Linux embedded sbc's. So I'm going to give this shot.  But if anyone comes across any links that they think may contain information keep posting it here.  

Phygman

Sent from my MID7015 using XDA App


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 3, 2010)

phygman said:


> I've spent today searching for resources for froyo on the 7015.   The m701 port seems close to ours.  Its failing on the USB init.
> 
> I've developed other Linux embedded sbc's. So I'm going to give this shot.  But if anyone comes across any links that they think may contain information keep posting it here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The m701 one from over at slatedroid? Thats the one that had me out of commission yesterday


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Dec 3, 2010)

is anybody screen have marks on it already and is this screen just made of hard plastic


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 3, 2010)

tmacgarris6727 said:


> is anybody screen have marks on it already and is this screen just made of hard plastic

Click to collapse



Almost a week in, mine is still in great shape.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 3, 2010)

Just got done setting up google voice to give me a nice text messaging service on the tablet. I am very pleased.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 3, 2010)

tantrum829 said:


> Maybe not exactly what we are looking for but all I can find for contacts is youlu address book. It looks just as nice as the Android contact book it even has a dial pad. Look for it in the market.
> 
> Edit: app forces close every time I try to add a contact. Oh well.

Click to collapse



Did anyone get this figured out yet? Can't even edit a contact...


----------



## s2h2golf (Dec 3, 2010)

havic said:


> I seen the post about the X5A  as a warning these do not work on the 7015
> I tried to flash to a froyo custom rom for this and it failed badly LOL
> 
> I also tried to flash to the M701 Which I have read is the same as the 7015 it failed also.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for posting this.  I tried to find some information as to whether or not the ROMs from X5A would work on the 7015 or not and couldn't find anything definitive.  I believe the G701 is the same as the 7015, but when I searched slatedroid.com for the model I didn't find anything on that particular model.

Sorry if I led anyone astray!


----------



## havic (Dec 3, 2010)

Not sure that others would use this but I would love to be able to use 
my wireless tethering from my phone with this tablet. I have been able to get the tablet to see the tethering but I am unable to get it to connect. Has anyone ever worked with this?


----------



## phygman (Dec 3, 2010)

havic said:


> Not sure that others would use this but I would love to be able to use
> my wireless tethering from my phone with this tablet. I have been able to get the tablet to see the tethering but I am unable to get it to connect. Has anyone ever worked with this?

Click to collapse



I have been able to get this to work using my rooted/modded Samsung Captivate.  Enable the wireless tether option on your phone, I set mine as an open access point.  The 7015 found it in a wifi scan and was able to connect.  I haven't tried it using WEP with my phone as an access point.

Phygman


----------



## havic (Dec 3, 2010)

phygman said:


> I have been able to get this to work using my rooted/modded Samsung Captivate.  Enable the wireless tether option on your phone, I set mine as an open access point.  The 7015 found it in a wifi scan and was able to connect.  I haven't tried it using WEP with my phone as an access point.
> 
> Phygman

Click to collapse





Did you have to change anything? If I alter the file
wpa_supplicant.conf but then it shows it but will not connect at
all.


----------



## s2h2golf (Dec 3, 2010)

havic said:


> Did you have to change anything? If I alter the file
> wpa_supplicant.conf but then it shows it but will not connect at
> all.

Click to collapse



What phone are you using and what program are you using on your phone?  I also have a rooted/modded Captivate and I have been able to connect every tablet I have used (Maylong, Cruz Reader, Sylvania, Kyros 7005) with it.  The ROM I am using includes a native wireless tethering app that supports WEP and WPA without having to make any changes to the device you are connecting it to.  If you are using Wireless Tether or Barnacle to connect, it may not work because the MDT has to be manually set on the device, which is typically only available to hack into on a PC.

That's my vague memory of what was happening with me before when I was just using the Captivate stock and rooted.


----------



## havic (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a HTC Hero. That is rooted and has a custom rom on it 
using the HTC wireless tether. I have also tried it with the barnicle and it 
does the samething. It's something with it being a Adhoc network.
I seen you have the 7005 mines the 7015 so I wonder if that is the difference at all.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Dec 3, 2010)

How long does your battery last I'm only getting 4 hours


----------



## havic (Dec 3, 2010)

tmacgarris6727 said:


> How long does your battery last I'm only getting 4 hours

Click to collapse




I am thinking about 4 hrs is right. I haven't played with it for a long stretch of time. Depends on what your doing on it too. This is where a custom ROM 
would be nice could remove all phone functions and stuff that seem to run on it.


----------



## a008yc (Dec 3, 2010)

Did anyone able to get mutli-touch working on 7015 like the 7005?

thanks


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 3, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> Finally got this response from Coby on an e-mail I sent them Monday. They still didn't answer my question about 2.2.
> 
> Good morning,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Response I got when asking about 2.2, etc. Looks like they may be considering feature requests. So I suggest people e-mail them with any specific questions. I think the more user responses they get, the more likely they'll be to continue updating this thing. I think the e-mail address in the manual is [email protected]


Thank you for your question. However, I do not have a definitive answer for you at this very moment.

We definitely pay attention to the desires of our consumers and will certainly have internal discussions regarding your question as we move forward in terms of product enhancement.

Thank you


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 3, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> Response I got when asking about 2.2, etc. Looks like they may be considering feature requests. So I suggest people e-mail them with any specific questions. I think the more user responses they get, the more likely they'll be to continue updating this thing. I think the e-mail address in the manual is [email protected]

Click to collapse



I just sent them an email asking about 2.2. Hope more people will also ask.


----------



## s2h2golf (Dec 3, 2010)

Since it appears that the 7015 is more readily available at this time, I am considering taking the 7005 back and getting the 7015 (I have major battery issues with it anyway).  Can anyone answer these questions for me?

1. How smooth is the touchscreen?  For a resistive, the 7005 is the smoothest I have used.
2. Is the touchscreen glass? 
3. Is the construction of the 7015 all plastic, or plastic and metal?  The 7005 has a heavy duty metal frame that seems like it could take a good dropping.
4. Does it come with a pleather case attached to it?  
5. How is the screen resolution?  The 7005 has the fonts blown up mega-size and I cannot adjust the resolution (too much on the processor from what I read).  I tried doing it through Spare Parts and it kept reverting back to the original font size.

Thanks for any info you can throw out there - the specs on the Coby website didn't help me out too much with the difference between the two, other than form factor.


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 3, 2010)

I should get my device on Monday. I'll let you know as soon as I open the box and start playing with it


----------



## a008yc (Dec 3, 2010)

Why return the 7005?  It officially support 7005 while 7015 does not, hopefully 7015 has hardware support of multi-touch and someone find a way to enable it.



s2h2golf said:


> Since it appears that the 7015 is more readily available at this time, I am considering taking the 7005 back and getting the 7015 (I have major battery issues with it anyway).  Can anyone answer these questions for me?
> 
> 1. How smooth is the touchscreen?  For a resistive, the 7005 is the smoothest I have used.
> 2. Is the touchscreen glass?
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## s2h2golf (Dec 3, 2010)

a008yc said:


> Why return the 7005?  It officially support 7005 while 7015 does not, hopefully 7015 has hardware support of multi-touch and someone find a way to enable it.

Click to collapse



I have major battery issues with it (goes from 90% to 10% in about an hour - known issue with these tablets) and if I am going to return it anyway, I want to get something similar that is going to continue to be supported.  The 7015 is more available (the only 7005 I could find was at Toys R Us) and I suspect there will be more development in the future for the 7015.  The 2.2 ROM at slatedroid.com for the X5A/7005 doesn't support video and that is mainly what I want it for.  

I'm just trying to think ahead for development of ROMs.  If the 7015 doesn't have everything I am looking for, I will return the 7005 for a different one that hopefully doesn't have the battery problem.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 3, 2010)

havic said:


> Not sure that others would use this but I would love to be able to use
> my wireless tethering from my phone with this tablet. I have been able to get the tablet to see the tethering but I am unable to get it to connect. Has anyone ever worked with this?

Click to collapse



This is what I hrasve been working at have yet to see any success.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 3, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> This is what I hrasve been working at have yet to see any success.

Click to collapse



And these are the steps I have followed most recently:

"Adding your ad-hoc SSID in Settings->Wireless & Network, then do the following modification in data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf:

1)Add
ap_scan=2
at the beginning.
2)Locate the "network" section corresponded to your ad-hoc network, add "mode=1" in that section.
3)If the previous two steps don't solve the problem, try adjust the priority of the ad-hoc network to the highest: make sure "priority=1" in its network section, and modify other sections' priorities sequentially."

After that, I followed these instructions to solve a permissions issue:

"The solution was to simply change ownership back to system:wifi

```
$ adb root
$ adb -d shell
# cd /data/misc/wifi
# chown system.wifi wpa_supplicant.conf
# reboot
```
"

After that, I still seem no better off connecting the tablet to my phone's ad-hoc network. (Working towards fixing the tablet instead of the phone as that would benefit everyone, not just me).


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## havic (Dec 3, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> And these are the steps I have followed most recently:
> 
> "Adding your ad-hoc SSID in Settings->Wireless & Network, then do the following modification in data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok here is what I did and the tablet sees the phone tether but wont connect.
I grabbed the wpa_supplicant.conf from the tablet (make sure you have a backup) I then had the following inside the file.

************************************************************
ctrl_interface=DIR=/data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wifi
ap_scan=2

network={
ssid="AndroidTether"
psk="0123456789012"
key_mgmt=NONE
mode=1
}
***********************************************************

Not sure if there is something I am missing.
Hope this helps I have tried everything. What kind of phone are you using?
I have a HTC Hero with custom ROM


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 3, 2010)

havic said:


> Ok here is what I did and the tablet sees the phone tether but wont connect.
> I grabbed the wpa_supplicant.conf from the tablet (make sure you have a backup) I then had the following inside the file.
> 
> ************************************************************
> ...

Click to collapse



You are missing the priority. I have the origianl Motorola Droid.


----------



## dfran1 (Dec 3, 2010)

s2h2golf said:


> Since it appears that the 7015 is more readily available at this time, I am considering taking the 7005 back and getting the 7015 (I have major battery issues with it anyway).  Can anyone answer these questions for me?
> 
> 1. How smooth is the touchscreen?  For a resistive, the 7005 is the smoothest I have used.
> 2. Is the touchscreen glass?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. it is most likely the same, but not even close as good as my droid x
2. seems to be a glass of good quality
3. the 7015 comes in a protective case (standard) seems very good to me, but without the case if it hit anything but carpet it depends on where it hit to do any damage.
4. yes see #3
5. yes blown up also 

On saying all this I returned mine, not enough ram for me at all and the sluggish screen not up to my standards.

I would say like every other good article out !!!!!!WAIT!!!!!!!!!!

Next year will bring many more and hopefully android 3.0, if you buy now you will regret it, do not get me wrong this is a fair unit and most likely the best in its class for $150 or even more, but next year will bring great things.

I also have an iPad and always found myself going back to it instead of the 7015.


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> You are missing the priority. I have the origianl Motorola Droid.

Click to collapse



With the Droid which tether program are you using the Verizon 3G hotspot should be able to work because it's not adhoc But my Hero can't run it because it's sprint.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

havic said:


> With the Droid which tether program are you using the Verizon 3G hotspot should be able to work because it's not adhoc But my Hero can't run it because it's sprint.

Click to collapse



I am told that hotspot doesn't work on the original droid.


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

That could be I found some programs that say they switch the networks back and forth but it don't seem to work correctly they are made for some other telechip tablets. Did you try the settings that I posted I can see the tether like I said but it fails to connect. Even with a prioiy set.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

havic said:


> That could be I found some programs that say they switch the networks back and forth but it don't seem to work correctly they are made for some other telechip tablets. Did you try the settings that I posted I can see the tether like I said but it fails to connect. Even with a prioiy set.

Click to collapse



I used your setting and connected. I am working backwards to talk all variables out of the equation to tell you what I did differently.


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I used your setting and connected. I am working backwards to talk all variables out of the equation to tell you what I did differently.

Click to collapse



What tether program did you use to get connected?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

OK, I think the missing link is a $2 program called HydTech’s adhoc wifi app. The order I did things seemed to be very particular and I had trouble getting it working again if I didn't do things in the right order. 

1. Download and install Wifi Tether on your host phone, open and turn on the tether.

2. Install HydTech's adhoc wifi from the market. Run the program, grant super-user permision.

3. Create the wpa_supplicant.conf with the following contents:

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wifi
ap_scan=2

network={
ssid="AndroidTether"
psk="0123456789012"
key_mgmt=NONE
mode=1
}
```

4. Save wpa_supplicant.conf to sd card and place in tablet.

5. Use Root Explorer to copy file from sd card to /data/misc/wifi

6. Connect the tablet to your pc and open a command prompt. Enter the following commands:

```
$ adb root
$ adb -d shell
# cd /data/misc/wifi
# chown system.wifi wpa_supplicant.conf
# reboot
```

After the tablet reboots, you may have to enable wifi via settings but you should be able to connect to the Wifi Tether.

This is likely not the only way to do this, but it is the exact process I used and I now have a working tether.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

havic said:


> What tether program did you use to get connected?

Click to collapse



I think my last post sums it up!


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry didnt see it. So now we need to have a program that we can make it switch between the 2. I haven't done much on the App inventor but i would think it would be able to create some thing.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

havic said:


> Sorry didnt see it. So now we need to have a program that we can make it switch between the 2. I haven't done much on the App inventor but i would think it would be able to create some thing.

Click to collapse



Yes, because once I connect to my wifi, I am unable to reconnect to the tether until I have rebooted the tablet.


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

That worked pretty good. Hmm wonder if there is a way to kick off a script that would make it switch. Not sure app inventor can create something like this.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

havic said:


> That worked pretty good. Hmm wonder if there is a way to kick off a script that would make it switch. Not sure app inventor can create something like this.

Click to collapse



And if I reboot the tablet with a wifi connection remembered, I dont seem to be able to get the adhoc connection back without redoing the process or restoring my backup.


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> And if I reboot the tablet with a wifi connection remembered, I dont seem to be able to get the adhoc connection back without redoing the process or restoring my backup.

Click to collapse



Yeah I cant find a way without all the hassle to do this.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

At least we've proved it possible, maybe grounds for someone to build upon.


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> At least we've proved it possible, maybe grounds for someone to build upon.

Click to collapse



Very true I found this link maybe check it out I get a error but they state it works for the apad just fine

Here is the link the second post down


I did check something out when you activate wifi it puts a folder called wpa_supplicant into the /data/misc/wifi dir
I wonder if that has something to do with the way it acts


----------



## choppy (Dec 4, 2010)

Coby has a firmware update you can download from their site for the 7015.  I have downloaded the update, but I can't get it to install.  When I try to use the ClockworkMod Recovery to apply the update.zip  I get:

*assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "tcc8900" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "tcc8900"
E:Error in /sdcard/update.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.*

I see the line "ro.product.device=tcc8900" in build.prop so I would think it should work unless this info comes from somewhere else.  Any one have any ideals?


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

wonder what it does exactly


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

I wonder if update.zip contains a damaged file or if we need the factory recovery mode to use this.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

Not sure but the video is pretty bad and it don't say what the update does


----------



## choppy (Dec 4, 2010)

if anyone has a factory recovery image i can restore and try i would be grateful.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

choppy said:


> if anyone has a factory recovery image i can restore and try i would be grateful.

Click to collapse



Well, framework.jar is in there if that guys still needs it... I see spare parts, so it's not froyo...


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

I dont have one sorry
but figured out how to switch between normal wifi and adhoc with no issues at all. Give me a minute I will make a thread and post instructions and everything.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

havic said:


> I dont have one sorry
> but figured out how to switch between normal wifi and adhoc with no issues at all. Give me a minute I will make a thread and post instructions and everything.

Click to collapse



Do make them simple, my brain is stew after working with this all day.


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Do make them simple, my brain is stew after working with this all day.

Click to collapse



Well it will be as easy as I can get it LOL.


----------



## xaueious (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone tried the firmware from the Chinese OEM? 

(I am not sure how you can revert. I don't have this myself. Flash at your own risk. Or wait for someone to repack the bin into update.zip) 

Lonpad D7 firmware: 
http://www.lonpad.com/download/download9.html
DL: http://u.115.com/file/f03094634b

20101125

1. system response increase of 20%
2. speed up wake from sleep time
3. fix bug where device would get stuck in suspend mode
4. increase external USB 3G compatibility
5. increase system stability

Graphical flashing instructions: 
http://www.lonpad.com/news/news20.html


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

xaueious said:


> Anyone tried the firmware from the Chinese OEM?
> 
> (I am not sure how you can revert. I don't have this myself. Flash at your own risk. Or wait for someone to repack the bin into update.zip)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Downloading...


----------



## xaueious (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't recommend flashing this right away. 

Use fun_'s unpack tools on the ROM: http://sites.google.com/site/naobsd/android-tablet/hsg-x5a

Then check the build.prop first to make sure it's likely the same thing. 

Safe way would be to unpack boot.img and just flash that and observe results. Don't overwrite clockwork recovery just yet. 

(nvm about multitouch, but the Lonpad has it)

By the way, I checked the Coby build.prop, and it was also released November 25. 

Here's the Coby build.prop dump for the Nov25 update.zip: 

```
# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=ECLAIR
ro.build.display.id=MID7015-eng 2.1-update1 ECLAIR eng.enzo.20101125.200217 test-keys
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.enzo.20101125.200217
ro.build.version.sdk=7
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=2.1-update1
ro.build.date=Thu Nov 25 20:05:40 CST 2010
ro.build.date.utc=1290686740
ro.build.type=eng
ro.build.user=enzo
ro.build.host=build-165
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.model=MID7015
ro.product.brand=telechips
ro.product.name=MID7015
ro.product.device=tcc8900
ro.product.board=tcc8900_evm
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v6
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=telechips
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=tcc92xx
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=tcc8900
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=MID7015-eng 2.1-update1 ECLAIR eng.enzo.20101125.200217 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=telechips/MID7015/tcc8900/tcc8900_evm:2.1-update1/ECLAIR/eng.enzo.20101125.200217:eng/test-keys
persist.sys.timezone=America/New_York
# end build properties
#
# system.prop for TCC89xx
#

# The OpenGL ES API level that is natively supported by this device.
# This is a 16.16 fixed point number
ro.opengles.version = 131072

# This is a high density device with more memory, so larger vm heaps for it.
dalvik.vm.heapsize=24m

# density in DPI of the LCD of this board. This is used to scale the UI
# appropriately. If this property is not defined, the default value is 160 dpi.
ro.sf.lcd_density =240 

# SSG, to enable WMA, WMV and ASF file recognizing routine
ro.media.dec.aud.wma.enabled = 1
ro.media.dec.vid.wmv.enabled = 1

# SSG, to enable RA, RM and RMVB file recognizing routine
ro.media.dec.aud.ra.enabled = 1
ro.media.dec.vid.rv.enabled = 1

# SSG, if changing audio play rate is supported, set this property to 1
ro.media.aud.rate.changeable = 0

rild.libpath=/system/lib/libreference-ril.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/ttyUSB2

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ro.config.notification_sound=OnTheHunt.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy
ro.com.android.dataroaming=true
ro.ril.hsxpa=1
ro.ril.gprsclass=10
ro.media.dec.vid.max_width=1920
ro.media.dec.vid.max_height=1088
ro.kernel.android.checkjni=1
ro.setupwizard.mode=OPTIONAL
net.bt.name=Android
ro.config.sync=yes
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
```


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

xaueious said:


> I don't recommend flashing this right away.

Click to collapse



No worry of that, its downloading at the speed of smell. About an hour and a half left.


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 4, 2010)

How can coby not have a change log for the update?
Which is the preferred firmware file? Coby's update, or the file for the lonpad?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

tcc8900_mtd.img is corrupted in the Ionpad RAR.


----------



## Kasten (Dec 4, 2010)

*firmware*

I got the update.zip to work from coby's site by removing the getprop lines from update-script and updater-script that are in \META-INF\com\google\android of the zip. I didn't have to clear my data but I had to reroot and reinstall clockwork after the update. I think I could of removed the recovery out of the zip but i saw this in the update-script and thought it would be best to leave it as I was afraid I would have no recovery at all otherwise.


```
format SYSTEM:
copy_dir PACKAGE:recovery SYSTEM:
```

The only thing I notice so far is they fixed left and right on the accelerometer as I noticed Raging Thunder now turns correctly. Also Build number shows as "MID7015 1.6a_20101124-3"


----------



## maduser74 (Dec 4, 2010)

Great thread. Lots of information. Got my 7015 from kmart last week. I have been using AppsLib, ApkShare, AndAppStore for finding more application...

If i am updating the firmware from Coby website, do i have to erase all my data before updating as suggested in the video ? 

I have already installed z4root to root it. Is Better Terminal Emulator a good one to use for flashing ?

The only way to back up the current firmware is to use Clockworkmod recovery image. Am i right ?

Thanks


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

Kasten said:


> I got the update.zip to work from coby's site by removing the getprop lines from update-script and updater-script that are in \META-INF\com\google\android of the zip. I didn't have to clear my data but I had to reroot and reinstall clockwork after the update. I think I could of removed the recovery out of the zip but i saw this in the update-script and thought it would be best to leave it as I was afraid I would have no recovery at all otherwise.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse




Does the touch seem better or anything like that ?
Not sure I want to update unless there is some major improvements over what we already have.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

Kasten said:


> I got the update.zip to work from coby's site by removing the getprop lines from update-script and updater-script that are in \META-INF\com\google\android of the zip. I didn't have to clear my data but I had to reroot and reinstall clockwork after the update. I think I could of removed the recovery out of the zip but i saw this in the update-script and thought it would be best to leave it as I was afraid I would have no recovery at all otherwise.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



You should upload the fixed file.


----------



## Kasten (Dec 4, 2010)

Correct Clockwork is to back-up your current firmware to roll back if you broke something. To get it install you can follow this.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=9567996&postcount=16
If you don't have clockwork installed yet it would probably be easier to just do the update first and don't reset you data partition as you can see from my last post why. If you really got something important on it like pictures or something like that then back them up on your pc just to be safe.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

I meant the update.zip you fixed.


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

adamdietrick 
 I got the post up for the tethering

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=860489


----------



## maduser74 (Dec 4, 2010)

Kasten said:


> Correct Clockwork is to back-up your current firmware to roll back if you brook something. To get it install you can follow this.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=9567996&postcount=16
> If you don't have clockwork installed yet it would probably be easier to just do the update first and don't reset you data partition as you can see from my last post why. If you really got something important on it like pictures or something like that then them up on your pc just to be safe.

Click to collapse



Thanks Kasten...


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## Kasten (Dec 4, 2010)

The changes are this simple.
\META-INF\com\google\android\update-script
Remove line #3 which is

```
assert getprop("ro.product.device") == "tcc8900" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "tcc8900"
```

\META-INF\com\google\android\updater-script
Remove line #2

```
assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "tcc8900" ||
       getprop("ro.build.product") == "tcc8900");
```


Thats all I did to update.zip to get it to work. I think this is only needed if you loaded clockwork on your device already anyway.


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

I did that and all it does is flash about the update fast and closes out?


----------



## Kasten (Dec 4, 2010)

havic said:


> Does the touch seem better or anything like that ?
> Not sure I want to update unless there is some major improvements over what we already have.

Click to collapse



I didn't really notice a problem with touch screen before so can't really say if its better or not. I wish Coby would of given some release notes with the changes they did or someone that knows more about Linux and Android knew how to tell what files changed from the original firmware.


----------



## Kasten (Dec 4, 2010)

havic said:


> I did that and all it does is flash about the update fast and closes out?

Click to collapse



You running with the standard recovery or clockwork?


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

Duhhh nm I figured out what I did


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

Kasten said:


> You running with the standard recovery or clockwork?

Click to collapse




Clockworkmod it did just flash again not sure what I did wrong here LOL


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

Just flashed, hoping this thing will boot lol.

Havic, thanks for the scripts, I will get them in once I have everything back to normal.


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Just flashed, hoping this thing will boot lol.
> 
> Havic, thanks for the scripts, I will get them in once I have everything back to normal.

Click to collapse




Yep it works pretty good

I cannot get this dang update thing it just flashes on the screen not sure what I am doing wrong.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

I got mine up and going, so far so good. Had to reinstall that passion file to get the market back.


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

Can someone post the edited update.zip not sure what I did but it's not working for me at all


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

havic said:


> Can someone post the edited update.zip not sure what I did but it's not working for me at all

Click to collapse



 I'm on it.


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I'm on it.

Click to collapse



Awsome thanks


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

havic said:


> Awsome thanks

Click to collapse



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZLZ8095X


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZLZ8095X

Click to collapse



Thanks man


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

So how is it looking so far I read a few reviews 
they say it seems faster and the touch is better

Did you have to do a wipe before updating?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 4, 2010)

havic said:


> So how is it looking so far I read a few reviews
> they say it seems faster and the touch is better
> 
> Did you have to do a wipe before updating?

Click to collapse



I did not wipe. Everything seems about the same, but a lot of our customization will have to be redone.

I just wanted the accelerometer to work right, havent tested it yet, bed time.


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

Well the update does make the touch screen seem better. 
The one thing I noticed is that when I tried to reboot into recovery it stuck me into the factory recovery even though I installed the clockworkmod lastnight.


Everything I have seen shows that all the mods that we have done should work just like they did before the update.


----------



## Lawful123 (Dec 4, 2010)

*updat in clockwork?*



havic said:


> Well the update does make the touch screen seem better.
> The one thing I noticed is that when I tried to reboot into recovery it stuck me into the factory recovery even though I installed the clockworkmod lastnight.
> 
> 
> Everything I have seen shows that all the mods that we have done should work just like they did before the update.

Click to collapse



What option do I use in clockwork to install the update.zip?


----------



## havic (Dec 4, 2010)

install update.zip from sdcard


----------



## razor950 (Dec 5, 2010)

can someone post up the build.prop from /system onto a pastebin?

I need to check it for somethings...


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 5, 2010)

Is it in the update.zip? Otherwise, I will get you one when I home in about an hour.


----------



## razor950 (Dec 5, 2010)

yeah but you'd have to extract the system.img, im not home atm

its fine either upload it when you can or i'll check tomorrow...


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 5, 2010)

What r u checking for?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 5, 2010)

razor950 said:


> can someone post up the build.prop from /system onto a pastebin?
> 
> I need to check it for somethings...

Click to collapse




```
# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=ECLAIR
ro.build.display.id=MID7015-eng 2.1-update1 ECLAIR eng.enzo.20101125.200217 test-keys
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.enzo.20101125.200217
ro.build.version.sdk=7
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=2.1-update1
ro.build.date=Thu Nov 25 20:05:40 CST 2010
ro.build.date.utc=1290686740
ro.build.type=eng
ro.build.user=enzo
ro.build.host=build-165
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.model=MID7015
ro.product.brand=telechips
ro.product.name=MID7015
ro.product.device=tcc8900
ro.product.board=tcc8900_evm
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v6
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=telechips
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=tcc92xx
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=tcc8900
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=MID7015-eng 2.1-update1 ECLAIR eng.enzo.20101125.200217 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=telechips/MID7015/tcc8900/tcc8900_evm:2.1-update1/ECLAIR/eng.enzo.20101125.200217:eng/test-keys
persist.sys.timezone=America/New_York
# end build properties
#
# system.prop for TCC89xx
#

# The OpenGL ES API level that is natively supported by this device.
# This is a 16.16 fixed point number
ro.opengles.version = 131072

# This is a high density device with more memory, so larger vm heaps for it.
dalvik.vm.heapsize=24m

# density in DPI of the LCD of this board. This is used to scale the UI
# appropriately. If this property is not defined, the default value is 160 dpi.
ro.sf.lcd_density =240 

# SSG, to enable WMA, WMV and ASF file recognizing routine
ro.media.dec.aud.wma.enabled = 1
ro.media.dec.vid.wmv.enabled = 1

# SSG, to enable RA, RM and RMVB file recognizing routine
ro.media.dec.aud.ra.enabled = 1
ro.media.dec.vid.rv.enabled = 1

# SSG, if changing audio play rate is supported, set this property to 1
ro.media.aud.rate.changeable = 0

rild.libpath=/system/lib/libreference-ril.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/ttyUSB2

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ro.config.notification_sound=OnTheHunt.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy
ro.com.android.dataroaming=true
ro.ril.hsxpa=1
ro.ril.gprsclass=10
ro.media.dec.vid.max_width=1920
ro.media.dec.vid.max_height=1088
ro.kernel.android.checkjni=1
ro.setupwizard.mode=OPTIONAL
net.bt.name=Android
ro.config.sync=yes
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
```


----------



## zaep0b (Dec 5, 2010)

any devs working on an AOSP froyo rom yet? specs for most of the peripherals in this device are readily available. I wish I was more knowledgeable when it comes to coding


----------



## jflattery1167 (Dec 5, 2010)

*7015*

I am in the middle of trying to write a VPN app and I got stuck trying to upgrade a Coby 7005. Several people in this thread mentioned working on it. 

I got it zrooted but I was following the instructions for the 7015 and I got into booting into clockwork, the buttons on the 2 devices are different. I could not move and select backup.

I want to upgrade the device and allow it to take Google market applications. any thoughts or suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 5, 2010)

jflattery1167 said:


> I am in the middle of trying to write a VPN app and I got stuck trying to upgrade a Coby 7005. Several people in this thread mentioned working on it.
> 
> I got it zrooted but I was following the instructions for the 7015 and I got into booting into clockwork, the buttons on the 2 devices are different. I could not move and select backup.
> 
> I want to upgrade the device and allow it to take Google market applications. any thoughts or suggestions. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Find a version of clockwork for the 7005. Download and install the android sdk.

Then try to follow these instructions posted earlier in this thread.



phygman said:


> Reset the pad holding down the menu key.  This will bring the phone up in fastboot mode.
> 
> Under windows make sure the device is seen as a fastboot interface device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure your recovery.img is in the tools folder of the android sdk.


----------



## Kasten (Dec 5, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Find a version of clockwork for the 7005. Download and install the android sdk.
> 
> Then try to follow these instructions posted earlier in this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks adamdietrick and phygman for letting us know about the fastboot mode. I'll probably need it later lol.


----------



## lschroeder (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope this is what you are looking for.

h t t p://paste-bin.com/view/1a0de8b9

I do not have 8 post yet. Drop spaces in h t t p:


----------



## phygman (Dec 5, 2010)

*Notification Bar Not Working*

Since applying the update from Coby my notification bar does not drop down any more by clicking on it.  I can get it to drop down if I press Menu->Notifications.  Anyone else having this issue?

Phygman


----------



## jflattery1167 (Dec 5, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Find a version of clockwork for the 7005. Download and install the android sdk.
> 
> Then try to follow these instructions posted earlier in this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





the recovery.img file is in there, Inever got to the point of doing the backup. I think Ican follow the instructions, butI am not sure, but where do I find clockwork that will work for the 7005 model. Thanks


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 5, 2010)

jflattery1167 said:


> the recovery.img file is in there, Inever got to the point of doing the backup. I think Ican follow the instructions, butI am not sure, but where do I find clockwork that will work for the 7005 model. Thanks

Click to collapse



Just to be clear, the recovery.img file will be your clockwork file. It is claimed that the 7005 is the same as the X5A, so check out this thread at slatedroid:

http://www.slatedroid.com/hsg-x5a-x...recovery-telechips-based-android-tablets.html


----------



## havic (Dec 5, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Just to be clear, the recovery.img file will be your clockwork file. It is claimed that the 7005 is the same as the X5A, so check out this thread at slatedroid:
> 
> http://www.slatedroid.com/hsg-x5a-x...recovery-telechips-based-android-tablets.html

Click to collapse




adamdietrick  
  Did you ever try that WiFi script I created it works fine for me but yet to hear if it is working for others.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 5, 2010)

Not yet, I've been a bit swamped with laptop issues.


----------



## havic (Dec 5, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Not yet, I've been a bit swamped with laptop issues.

Click to collapse



That's cool just wondering


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 5, 2010)

havic said:


> That's cool just wondering

Click to collapse



I'm giving it a go now.


----------



## havic (Dec 5, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I'm giving it a go now.

Click to collapse



Awsome let me know if you have any issues with it


----------



## razor950 (Dec 5, 2010)

I would like someone to test debug.sf.hw=1 anywhere in the build.prop 
it enables gpu hw for launcher and such, I just wanna see if it causes any issues.

If it doesn't, it'd make scrolling and animations much quicker.


----------



## havic (Dec 5, 2010)

razor950 said:


> I would like someone to test debug.sf.hw=1 anywhere in the build.prop
> it enables gpu hw for launcher and such, I just wanna see if it causes any issues.
> 
> If it doesn't, it'd make scrolling and animations much quicker.

Click to collapse



I could do this but it wouldnt be until later today My daughter has a dance program today. If you don't get someone to test it let me know I will test it out.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 5, 2010)

havic said:


> adamdietrick
> Did you ever try that WiFi script I created it works fine for me but yet to hear if it is working for others.

Click to collapse



It is working, although sometimes I have to disable the wifi, run the adhoc script multiple time before getting it to either recognize or connect to the tether. Nonetheless, it is a giant step forward.

One suggestion, remove your wifi connections from the normal, they continue to show up each time I switch.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 5, 2010)

Havic- could your script be modified to disable the wifi before running each script and re-enabled it at the conclusion?


----------



## havic (Dec 5, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Havic- could your script be modified to disable the wifi before running each script and re-enabled it at the conclusion?

Click to collapse



I have actually been looking for the coding to do that just not sure what they are yet.


----------



## Lawful123 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Missing anythin?*

Ok, Just to sum things up.

1. We got clockwork working
2. We got market working.
3. We got the latest coby patch installed.

Am I missing anything else?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 6, 2010)

We have google voice working for txt messages, we have an ad-hoc network work around.


----------



## havic (Dec 6, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> We have google voice working for txt messages, we have an ad-hoc network work around.

Click to collapse




So where are the instructions for the txt messaging with google voice.


----------



## choppy (Dec 6, 2010)

can you give details on the google voice fix? Every time I try to use it, it force closes.  Also, has anyone figured out how to keep the new image from over writing the recovery image on every boot?  I see /etc/install-recovery.sh, and this will restore the stock recovery image.  I'm not sure how the startup system works under andriod, and I don't know if this is called at boot.  Don't see the init files I'm use to under a desktop distro.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 6, 2010)

No one seemed interested. I will post details when I get home in 30.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 6, 2010)

*CyanogenMod/ClockworkMod Recovery*

hi

I made test image for COBY MID7015.
http://teamtelechips.naobsd.org/experimental/COBY_MID7015/

I don't have MID7015. no test. no promise. no warranty.
it may brick your device. please use only if you agree to brick your device.

I strongly recommend you should read thread on slatedroid.
http://www.slatedroid.com/showthread.php?t=9733

--
my experimental build is basically same as nandroid backup image. to install it, you need to unzip zip, copy into SDcard, wipe /data, and restore boot.img and system.img from ClockworkMod Recovery.
system.img is distributed separately(shared with other telechips device). please use 20101201/system.img.zip for now.

--
I want to know
1. is ClockworkMod recovery bootable?
2. is CyanogenMod bootable?
3. correct keymap?
4. wifi?
5. Gsensor/rotation?
6. touchscreen?

at least, you need to copy /data/softmac from eclair to froyo to use correct MAC address. please backup/restore manually.
pointercal is needed too. but I don't know format of pointercal(s) in MID7015. please tell me /system/lib/pointercal and /system/lib/pointercals in eclair.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 6, 2010)

fun_ said:


> hi
> 
> I made test image for COBY MID7015.
> http://teamtelechips.naobsd.org/experimental/COBY_MID7015/
> ...

Click to collapse



If no one tries this by Tues night, I will give it a go!


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 6, 2010)

*Texting with Google Voice on Kyros 7015*

Here is how to text with Google voice.

You will need:
A working android phone (probably needs to be rooted) with Titanium Backup installed.

Set up google voice on the phone-- make sure you opt for the google phone number as that is the number you will be texting from. Once up and running, back up the program using Titanium.

On the tablet, install Titanium Backup and use it to restore the Google Voice program to your tablet. (You may have to copy the backup files to the Titanium directory on the INTERNAL drive.)

You should now be able to text from your tablet. 

*Note: I installed a generic dialer program to keep program from crashing if I accidentally misclicked and started trying to dial someone. This is the reason I want to get contacts and dialer working on this device.


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 6, 2010)

fun_ said:


> hi
> 
> I made test image for COBY MID7015.
> http://teamtelechips.naobsd.org/experimental/COBY_MID7015/
> ...

Click to collapse



I read the whole thing and still don't really understand what you're offering. Is it a modded Froyo firmware that you linked to at slatedroid?


----------



## fun_ (Dec 6, 2010)

I checked firmware for lonpad D7 too.

* COBY MID7015
kernel: Linux version 2.6.29 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.3.1 (GCC) ) #282 Thu Nov 25 20:01:47 CST 2010
system: ro.build.version.incremental=eng.enzo.20101125.200217

* Lonpad D7
kernel: Linux version 2.6.29 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.3.1 (GCC) ) #280 Thu Nov 25 18:45:51 CST 2010
system: ro.build.version.incremental=eng.enzo.20101125.182803

I think both are same. basically it called EM71 from emdoor. am I correct?

--
from Lonpad D7 site, press & hold HOME+POWER goes into FWDN mode. anyone confirm it?
I want to know what happen if MENU+POWER and BACK+POWER.
key combination for recovery mode is already known?


----------



## fun_ (Dec 6, 2010)

Deenybird said:


> I read the whole thing and still don't really understand what you're offering. Is it a modded Froyo firmware that you linked to at slatedroid?

Click to collapse



ClockworkMod Recovery and CyanogenMod for MID7015 (and other TCC8902 tablets).


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 6, 2010)

fun_ said:


> ClockworkMod Recovery and CyanogenMod for MID7015 (and other TCC8902 tablets).

Click to collapse



We've had clockwork for quite some time. What does CyanogenMod do for us?


----------



## fun_ (Dec 6, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> We've had clockwork for quite some time. What does CyanogenMod do for us?

Click to collapse



I just build ClockworkMod recovery/CyanogenMod for my telechips tablet. just for fun for me.
I don't know what does it do for you, sorry.

I'm offering files for following tablets (incl. I don't have),
* DAWA D7 (Augen GenTouch78, Smartbook Surfer, iMiTO iM7)
* Haipad M1001 (Musican U10, Telepad 10.1)
* Haipad M701 (Pandawill G10(former), Musican U70, Moonse E7002)
* inet NanoPad (Cherrypal CherryPad)
* Phecda P7
* HSG X5A (Pandawill G11(former)
* HSG X5A with Gsensor (Pandawill G11(later))
it can be made easily by shell script.

I just added EM71 to this list. sorry, "skipping to make recovery for EM71" is more (bit) complicated than just add it to list
if noone use my files, I don't care. just for fun for me.


----------



## phygman (Dec 6, 2010)

@fun_

pointercal and pointercals are both 3 byte files with 0x20 0x20 0x0A as the three bytes in each file.

Phygman


----------



## fun_ (Dec 6, 2010)

phygman said:


> pointercal and pointercals are both 3 byte files with 0x20 0x20 0x0A as the three bytes in each file.

Click to collapse



thanks!

it is too difficult to understand 
at least it is not usable on my CM image.
please test touchscreen without pointercal.


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 6, 2010)

fun_ said:


> I just build ClockworkMod recovery/CyanogenMod for my telechips tablet. just for fun for me.
> I don't know what does it do for you, sorry.

Click to collapse



Nice fun_!
Which version of Android is it ? I know what CyanogenMod is since I have a rooted HTC Desire. Is it a custom rom of Eclair or Froyo ? Do you have sreenshots and features ?

Thanks


----------



## havic (Dec 6, 2010)

fun_ said:


> I just build ClockworkMod recovery/CyanogenMod for my telechips tablet. just for fun for me.
> I don't know what does it do for you, sorry.
> 
> I'm offering files for following tablets (incl. I don't have),
> ...

Click to collapse





From the list there is no files that will work to update the 7015
I have tried the Froyo from the M701 and the HSG X5A with Gsensor
Both these fail to boot at all. I tested these files when my 7015 was dead.


----------



## phygman (Dec 6, 2010)

@fun_

How do I apply the system.img.  I've used the CM recovery, fastboot flash, and flash_image.  Each time I reboot it comes up to just 'COBY' on the screen.  and adb shell returns - exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: No such file or directory (2) -

Phygman


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## fun_ (Dec 6, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> We've had clockwork for quite some time. What does CyanogenMod do for us?

Click to collapse



I noticed you asked about difference between stock firmware and CyanogenMod, right?
(sorry, I'm not native English speaker)

then, it should be better to refer www.cyanogenmod.com.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 6, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> Which version of Android is it ? I know what CyanogenMod is since I have a rooted HTC Desire. Is it a custom rom of Eclair or Froyo ? Do you have sreenshots and features ?

Click to collapse



current CyanogenMod is froyo.

as I said, I don't have any EM71 (and variants) so I don't have any screenshot with EM71 too.

please refer www.cyanogenmod.com for general CyanogenMod info.
please refer thread on slatedroid for telechips related info.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 6, 2010)

havic said:


> From the list there is no files that will work to update the 7015
> I have tried the Froyo from the M701 and the HSG X5A with Gsensor
> Both these fail to boot at all. I tested these files when my 7015 was dead.

Click to collapse



"I just added EM71 to this list".
more exactly, "I'm trying to add EM71 to this list just now".
but I don't have EM71 so I posted here to get help.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 6, 2010)

phygman said:


> How do I apply the system.img.  I've used the CM recovery, fastboot flash, and flash_image.  Each time I reboot it comes up to just 'COBY' on the screen.  and adb shell returns - exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: No such file or directory (2) -

Click to collapse



as I said, please use recovery function in (my) clockworkmod. I don't know any detail about clockworkmod posted here before my post. my system.img need to be extracted by unmodified unyaffs in clockworkmod recovery.

fastboot may not work, flash_image must not work for system.img (yaffs2 image).

--
more important thing, I didn't (couldn't) test my CM image. if your procedure was right, it may not boot correctly.

if you can help me, please check following
1. use clockworkmod from me
2. wipe data/cache
3. restore both boot.img and system.img and no error report on restore


----------



## phygman (Dec 6, 2010)

@fun_

The restore loads in and boots.  The screen is not responding.  It detects a long press but cannot select anything on the screen.  Cannot get in to settings to make any changes.  I loaded my backup pointercal files and rebooted.  Same thing.

Phygman

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## fun_ (Dec 6, 2010)

phygman said:


> The restore loads in and boots.  The screen is not responding.  It detects a long press but cannot select anything on the screen.  Cannot get in to settings to make any changes.  I loaded my backup pointercal files and rebooted.  Same thing.

Click to collapse



I want to know detail what you did... I can't understand why it was not booted previously and it is booted now.

don't put pointercal. it must not work on my CM build.
but I want to know if
# cat pointercal > /sys/class/input/input1/calc_table
change something.


----------



## phygman (Dec 6, 2010)

It was my stupidity why it didn't work before.  I was trying to manually flash the image.  I wasn't using CM restore.

Phygman.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## phygman (Dec 6, 2010)

@fun_

The cat pointercal > ....... command does nothing even after a reboot.

Phygman

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## fun_ (Dec 6, 2010)

phygman said:


> The cat pointercal > ....... command does nothing even after a reboot.

Click to collapse



thanks.

hmm... it needs more time & investigation. but it is difficult without device...


----------



## eresendes (Dec 6, 2010)

Kasten said:


> The changes are this simple.
> \META-INF\com\google\android\update-script
> Remove line #3 which is
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried this and it didn't work.  How did you edit the files?  I used Notepad++ and then rezipped the files and copied them to the SDCard.  Does anyone have a working updated update.zip?  The link on here doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 6, 2010)

eresendes said:


> I tried this and it didn't work.  How did you edit the files?  I used Notepad++ and then rezipped the files and copied them to the SDCard.  Does anyone have a working updated update.zip?  The link on here doesn't seem to be working.

Click to collapse



If you check the thread a little closer, I posted a link to a fixed version of update.zip the I uploaded to megaupload.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 7, 2010)

Did everyone else get text via google voice up and running?


----------



## lschroeder (Dec 7, 2010)

*gpu for launcher and such*



razor950 said:


> I would like someone to test debug.sf.hw=1 anywhere in the build.prop
> it enables gpu hw for launcher and such, I just wanna see if it causes any issues.
> 
> If it doesn't, it'd make scrolling and animations much quicker.

Click to collapse



Did anyone try this?

I am new and not sure how I do this. I have rooted, installed ClockworkMod, Market and update.zip from Coby on my tablet. *Thanks* to you people in the forum I was able to accomplish all of this.  It is so nice to have the improved functionality that would have been impossible without your efforts.

First step I assume would be to backup my 7015 to my microSD, mac, or pc? Should I just google for backup instructions or can someone point me in the right direction.

I noticed that I can find the file in the tablet's /system/ folder by using ES File Explorer app and edit it directly using ES Edit Note. Seems like this is risky. Any comments or suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Lawful123 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Clockwork dont work after update*

It seem after the update from coby when I reinstall the recovery.img from this site it works on the first boot but after that the original recovery screen get put back on. Any idea why this is happening?


----------



## noonerealy (Dec 7, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Did everyone else get text via google voice up and running?

Click to collapse



Nope, just freezes up on me...
Not sure about anyone else...have heard users have it running but i cannot seem to get it going.
Hopefully a rom will be here soon! 
(crossing fingers)


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 8, 2010)

noonerealy said:


> Nope, just freezes up on me...
> Not sure about anyone else...have heard users have it running but i cannot seem to get it going.
> Hopefully a rom will be here soon!
> (crossing fingers)

Click to collapse



Can you tell us a little more info? What version of google voice are you using? What phone are you doing the titanium backup from? Are you connected to wifi? What screen does it crash at? Describe the type of crash...


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 8, 2010)

fun_ said:


> hi
> 
> I made test image for COBY MID7015.
> (SORRY HAVEN"T PASSED 8 POSTS)
> ...

Click to collapse



Just Did This And everything seems to work except for the screens calibration is off. I'm thinking that the kyros had a calibration tool on it, I didnt wipe my data or cache before restoring boot and system on accident, But I think my calibration tool is still on here. Now if I cld find away to launch it maybe via adb on my pc? Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 8, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> Just Did This And everything seems to work except for the screens calibration is off. I'm thinking that the kyros had a calibration tool on it, I didnt wipe my data or cache before restoring boot and system on accident, But I think my calibration tool is still on here. Now if I cld find away to launch it maybe via adb on my pc? Anybody got any ideas?

Click to collapse



If you have a shortcut on the desktop, you can use a keyboard connected via the usb port to navigate and start the apps (arrows and enter). I dont seem to be able to navigate the app menu, or whatever it is called, with the keyboard.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 8, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> If you have a shortcut on the desktop, you can use a keyboard connected via the usb port to navigate and start the apps (arrows and enter). I dont seem to be able to navigate the app menu, or whatever it is called, with the keyboard.

Click to collapse



Further experimentation yielded a way. Press the menu key on the tablet, use keyboard arrow keys to select search and hit return. Type in "C" and it will bring up a list of apps beginning with C (DO NOT HIT ENTER). If full screen keyboard pops up, just hit the back button on the tablet. Arrow down to calibrate and hit enter.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 8, 2010)

Lawful123 said:


> It seem after the update from coby when I reinstall the recovery.img from this site it works on the first boot but after that the original recovery screen get put back on. Any idea why this is happening?

Click to collapse



I just checked and found out I am having the same issue.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 8, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> If you have a shortcut on the desktop, you can use a keyboard connected via the usb port to navigate and start the apps (arrows and enter). I dont seem to be able to navigate the app menu, or whatever it is called, with the keyboard.

Click to collapse



damn just reverted back. did it work? cuz i will gladly switch back over. oh and a side note the recovery being overwritten problem goes away when you have the cyanogenmod's boot and system installed.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 8, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> damn just reverted back. did it work? cuz i will gladly switch back over. oh and a side note the recovery being overwritten problem goes away when you have the cyanogenmod's boot and system installed.

Click to collapse



I haven't installed the mod yet, just reinstalled clockwork and doing a backup now. Cyanogenmod doesn't boot up locked, does it? That might posed a problem.


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 8, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I haven't installed the mod yet, just reinstalled clockwork and doing a backup now. Cyanogenmod doesn't boot up locked, does it? That might posed a problem.

Click to collapse



it does but all you have to do is press the menu button and it takes you to your desktop.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 8, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> it does but all you have to do is press the menu button and it takes you to your desktop.

Click to collapse



I don't have the system.img and slatedroid seems to be down. Can you give me a working link or send me the file?


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 8, 2010)

WIFI does not appear to be working and i managed to get a shortcut on the desktop to calibrate but when I click on it in cyanogenmod it says its not installed on my phone. if I could back up the apk from my backup and then install it on my cyanogenmod via adb i think we'd be in business (except for the wifi thing) but I don't no how to pull the calibrate apk from the original? ideas


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 8, 2010)

Just install HtcCalibrate.apk and no such luck.  It loaded but wouldn't let me calibrate touch it and nothing...


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 8, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> WIFI does not appear to be working and i managed to get a shortcut on the desktop to calibrate but when I click on it in cyanogenmod it says its not installed on my phone. if I could back up the apk from my backup and then install it on my cyanogenmod via adb i think we'd be in business (except for the wifi thing) but I don't no how to pull the calibrate apk from the original? ideas

Click to collapse



Here is an apk I back up from my tablet.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8OWGQH2G


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 8, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Here is an apk I back up from my tablet.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8OWGQH2G

Click to collapse



Cool I just figured out how myself so if mine doesn't work I'll try yours...


EDIT: Mine didn't work. it installed and then ran and i touched the target and it went to the next one and i got all excited and it went all the way through then instead of exiting and saving the settings it just looped and did it again. and again. and again.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 8, 2010)

keep me posted


----------



## fun_ (Dec 8, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> Just Did This And everything seems to work except for the screens calibration is off. I'm thinking that the kyros had a calibration tool on it, I didnt wipe my data or cache before restoring boot and system on accident, But I think my calibration tool is still on here. Now if I cld find away to launch it maybe via adb on my pc? Anybody got any ideas?

Click to collapse



Calibrate.apk is(was) in /system/app/ at least on 11/25 update.zip. if you backup/restore it on CM, it will not help you because I need to add the support code to my CM build. I don't know what is needed to use output of Calibrate.apk.
this is why I said it must not work (on current build).


----------



## fun_ (Dec 8, 2010)

Lawful123 said:


> It seem after the update from coby when I reinstall the recovery.img from this site it works on the first boot but after that the original recovery screen get put back on. Any idea why this is happening?

Click to collapse



because /system/etc/install-recovery.sh checks recovery partition and reflash correct(original) recovery on boot.

try

adb remount
adb shell mv /system/etc/install-recovery.sh /system/etc/install-recovery.sh.bak

then flash clockworkmod recovery again. but no warranty sorry.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 8, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> WIFI does not appear to be working and i managed to get a shortcut on the desktop to calibrate but when I click on it in cyanogenmod it says its not installed on my phone. if I could back up the apk from my backup and then install it on my cyanogenmod via adb i think we'd be in business (except for the wifi thing) but I don't no how to pull the calibrate apk from the original? ideas

Click to collapse



unpack update.zip and see system/app/. but it must not work (no valuable output) on my build.


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 8, 2010)

fun_ said:


> Calibrate.apk is(was) in /system/app/ at least on 11/25 update.zip. if you backup/restore it on CM, it will not help you because I need to add the support code to my CM build. I don't know what is needed to use output of Calibrate.apk.
> this is why I said it must not work (on current build).

Click to collapse



what can we do to help get this working? because I personally would love to have it working on my kyros. I have it on my Heroc and it's freakin awesome.
so anything that I can provide just let me know.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 8, 2010)

lol too many post today.



dhadlock said:


> WIFI does not appear to be working

Click to collapse



thank you for your report!

I can't test anything. please test, and tell me result. both "work" and "not work" report are required to further development.

how about rotation and keymap?


----------



## fun_ (Dec 8, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> what can we do to help get this working? because I personally would love to have it working on my kyros. I have it on my Heroc and it's freakin awesome.
> so anything that I can provide just let me know.

Click to collapse



I want to see
* dmesg just after boot (from the begenning)
* dmesg and logcat just after "wifi on" (additional part)

EDIT:
sorry, above is for wifi problem.

for calibration, I think
1. try calib app for Haipad/HSG tablets on official eclair rom
2. backup pointercal generated by 1.
3. go CM and restore 2.

but it may break something on 1./2. please make backup.
I think clockworkmod recovery can be flashed by fastboot at any time, right?


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 8, 2010)

fun_ said:


> I can't test anything. please test, and tell me result. both "work" and "not work" report are required to further development.

Click to collapse



How should I test?


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 8, 2010)

fun_ said:


> I want to see
> * dmesg just after boot (from the begenning)
> * dmesg and logcat just after "wifi on" (additional part)

Click to collapse



How do I get dmesg



> EDIT:
> sorry, above is for wifi problem.
> 
> for calibration, I think
> 1. try calib app for Haipad/HSG tablets on official eclair rom

Click to collapse



Where Can I get this?



> 2. backup pointercal generated by 1.
> 3. go CM and restore 2.

Click to collapse



what kind of file is pointercal? basically how should i back it up?



> I think clockworkmod recovery can be flashed by fastboot at any time, right?

Click to collapse



I don't honestly know.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 8, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> How should I test?

Click to collapse



for rotation and keymap, just try to use it as usual!


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 8, 2010)

fun_ said:


> for rotation and keymap, just try to use it as usual!

Click to collapse



rotation I don't know there is a setting in cyanogen that prevents the desktop from rotating and i havent tried in anything else.

keymap (hard keys i assume) are great! in clockwork theyre even better than the others because menu is down and home is select and for me that feels more savvy.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 8, 2010)

sorry



dhadlock said:


> I don't honestly know.

Click to collapse



some of them that I asked may get unpredictable result. working clockworkmod recovery is required to do it.
you may lose clockworkmod recovery on boot with official firmware.

I don't want to brick your device so you should not do such a dangarous thing...


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## fun_ (Dec 8, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> rotation I don't know there is a setting in cyanogen that prevents the desktop from rotating and i havent tried in anything else.
> 
> keymap (hard keys i assume) are great! in clockwork theyre even better than the others because menu is down and home is select and for me that feels more savvy.

Click to collapse



thanks!

90/270 degree are enabled but 180 degree is disabled as default setting in CM. it sounds "not work" but thanks for now.

back is back? then keymap(yes, hard keys) can be shared with Haipad/HSG. (i.e. no extra work for me, hehe)


----------



## Lawful123 (Dec 8, 2010)

*clockwork now work*



fun_ said:


> because /system/etc/install-recovery.sh checks recovery partition and reflash correct(original) recovery on boot.
> 
> try
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Clockwork now stays. I wonder if the script can be modified so that it checks for clockwork and if it is not clockwork it will flash the recovery partition?  Thanks for the help. Can you post this fix in the clockwork 7015 thread.


----------



## lschroeder (Dec 8, 2010)

*Terminal equivalent*



Lawful123 said:


> Clockwork now stays. I wonder if the script can be modified so that it checks for clockwork and if it is not clockwork it will flash the recovery partition?  Thanks for the help. Can you post this fix in the clockwork 7015 thread.

Click to collapse



I am a newbee and appreciate your help. Is there a terminal equivalent for fun_'s

"adb remount
adb shell mv /system/etc/install-recovery.sh /system/etc/install-recovery.sh.bak

then flash clockworkmod recovery again"

I use mac for some of my work and have used the terminal emulator app to install Market. I would like to keep clockworkmod working each time I go into recovery.


----------



## Lawful123 (Dec 8, 2010)

lschroeder said:


> I am a newbee and appreciate your help. Is there a terminal equivalent for fun_'s
> 
> "adb remount
> adb shell mv /system/etc/install-recovery.sh /system/etc/install-recovery.sh.bak
> ...

Click to collapse



If you use terminal.
su
mv /system/etc/install-recovery.sh /system/etc/install-recovery.sh.bak 

Then reflash clockwork


----------



## zaep0b (Dec 8, 2010)

I would love to see someone hack in the resistive screen multi-touch from the Herotab X5A into our device. I am feeling seriously limited by lack of multi-touch.


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 8, 2010)

I got a response from an email I had sent to Coby Support asking them for a future Froyo update. Here's the copy/paste of their response


> Please advise where you saw that it would get Android 2.2.  At this time I am not available (might wanted to say aware) of any such updates.  Our 2011 line will have the Android 2.2 OS, but the MID7015 cannot be upgraded to that system .

Click to collapse



Looks like we'll need to wait for a CM port on our device. Let's hope it happens someday


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 8, 2010)

fun_ said:


> hi
> 
> I made test image for COBY MID7015.
> http://teamtelechips.naobsd.org/experimental/COBY_MID7015/
> ...

Click to collapse



Both clockwork and Cyanogenmod are bootable.
Keymap seems accurate.
Wifi turns on, scans, says scanning failed and turns back off.
The G-sensor and rotate are not working at all (just tried Raging Thunder, a racing game where you tilt to steer, there was absolutely not G-sensor working).
Others have thought the touchscreen is miscalibrated, but I don't think the touch screen is actually on. No matter where I click on the screen I can not make any difference in either selecting or deselecting an object. In the past I installed the cyanogen mod for the x5a and on that one the touch screen did affect things on screen, although it was horrible miscalibrated.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 8, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> Looks like we'll need to wait for a CM port on our device. Let's hope it happens someday

Click to collapse



if you just "wait", nothing should happen
someone need to work for it.

Coby should offer the source code and hardware document, then CM porting should be done more quickly

Gingerbread is waiting for you!
http://teamtelechips.naobsd.org/media/gingerbread-on-10inch-tablet-1.jpg
http://teamtelechips.naobsd.org/media/gingerbread-on-10inch-tablet-2.jpg


----------



## fun_ (Dec 8, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Wifi turns on, scans, says scanning failed and turns back off.
> The G-sensor and rotate are not working at all (just tried Raging Thunder, a racing game where you tilt to steer, there was absolutely not G-sensor working).
> Others have thought the touchscreen is miscalibrated, but I don't think the touch screen is actually on. No matter where I click on the screen I can not make any difference in either selecting or deselecting an object. In the past I installed the cyanogen mod for the x5a and on that one the touch screen did affect things on screen, although it was horrible miscalibrated.

Click to collapse



hmm it seems MID7015 is most difficult target I've seen...
DAWA D7 (Augen Gentouch78) is also no touchscreen but wifi and G-sensor is working 

I have no enough time, and no device. no quick solution can be offered. sorry.


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, I don't plan on waiting but I don't have any experience in coding Android. I'm really familiar with adb, fastboot and all other stuffs, but don't know 
I'll ask them for the sources threatening them of the GPL 

Let's hope I get a positive response back

p.s: You made dream about Gingerbread when I saw your pix `)


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's another response from Coby regarding sources/hwd docs and Froyo (again)



> The MID7015 was  introduced in November of 2010 as a Android 2.1 unit.   We will have Android 2.2 units available in 2011 but there will be model number change.   I have referred the other part of your question to our Legal Department, as this is something I am not familiar with.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kate

Click to collapse



Maybe if the newer models get Froyo it will be easier to port it on our model


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 8, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Both clockwork and Cyanogenmod are bootable.
> Keymap seems accurate.
> Wifi turns on, scans, says scanning failed and turns back off.
> The G-sensor and rotate are not working at all (just tried Raging Thunder, a racing game where you tilt to steer, there was absolutely not G-sensor working).
> Others have thought the touchscreen is miscalibrated, but I don't think the touch screen is actually on. No matter where I click on the screen I can not make any difference in either selecting or deselecting an object. In the past I installed the cyanogen mod for the x5a and on that one the touch screen did affect things on screen, although it was horrible miscalibrated.

Click to collapse



All of this seems accutrate except i know that (on mine at least) the touch is working and is just miscalibrated because long press grabs the icon i have in the top right and i can move it around ever so slightly. and i have managed (once) to get my notificaton bar to hide. which is gesture up i believe.


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 8, 2010)

fun_ said:


> if you just "wait", nothing should happen
> someone need to work for it.
> 
> Coby should offer the source code and hardware document, then CM porting should be done more quickly
> ...

Click to collapse



waiting not and option want it now lol j/k
but as far as the hardware document what is that? just a list of the hardware?
and the source code, what if one of us were to give a clockworkrecovery backup of our original firmware and rom? would that help?


----------



## phygman (Dec 8, 2010)

*Working Screen on Cyan*

I found a way to make the screen responsive on the Cyan port on the 7015.

boot into Cyan.
get into adb shell
cd /sys/class/input/input1
echo -187 57633 -3475816 -39863 326 35698840: enabled >  calc_table

The settings don't stay between reboots.

I got the values by doing 'cat calc_table' on the standard kernel.  So your values may be different, you may want to get them before installing Cyan.

Need to know the best startup script to put these commands into.

Phygman


----------



## phygman (Dec 8, 2010)

*Working Cyan issues*

I cannot get Wifi to connect to a WEP secured access point, but was able to connect to an open access point.  The open access point was my rooted captivate.

still not detecting screen orientation changes.  

Interface seems snappy enough.

I do have 'dmesg' dumps of both the Cyan kernel and the stock kernel if needed.

Getting closer on this.

Phygman

Edit: I just noticed after connecting to my open access point once, Cyan was able to connect to my WEP access point.


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice work Phygman. We're getting there.

I think the script at startup is init.d (or init.rc) if I'm not mistaken... Don't have my Coby with me so can't verify


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 8, 2010)

phygman said:


> I found a way to make the screen responsive on the Cyan port on the 7015.
> 
> boot into Cyan.
> get into adb shell
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm on the road,can I do this from terminal?


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 8, 2010)

WOW...I've missed quite a bit of info while I was out. Let me see if I understand where everything stands.


Modify the update from Coby before installing
The update from Coby creates more headaches than it fixes
Use CWM to install update and backup prior to

Too bad we don't have the ability to create a sticky for these instructions. This is starting out to be the same nightmare thread that the gtablet turned out to be.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 8, 2010)

noonerealy said:


> Nope, just freezes up on me...
> Not sure about anyone else...have heard users have it running but i cannot seem to get it going.
> Hopefully a rom will be here soon!
> (crossing fingers)

Click to collapse





jmfrost said:


> WOW...I've missed quite a bit of info while I was out. Let me see if I understand where everything stands.
> 
> 
> Modify the update from Coby before installing
> ...

Click to collapse



Update from coby before installing clockworkmod, otherwise you will have to mod update.zip. Then install all the mods. Update doesn't seem to cause any issues other than overwritting clockwork, but the adb command mentioned fixes that.

I think you are referring to the vheadaches we are having getting cyanogenmod working, but those are to be expected.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 8, 2010)

phygman said:


> I found a way to make the screen responsive on the Cyan port on the 7015.
> 
> boot into Cyan.
> get into adb shell
> ...

Click to collapse



these 6 values (except ": enabled") are what I want.

/system/lib/(asz|asz1) do something on boot. and asz2 script copy /system/ib/pointercal (0x20 0x20 0x0a) into /data/misc/pointercal on boot too.

please try to make pointercal file which has first 6 values and place it on /system/etc/pointercal on CM.

i.e.
echo "-187 57633 -3475816 -39863 326 35698840" > /system/etc/pointercal
chmod 644 /system/etc/pointercal

and reboot.

it may not work because still nothing can do for /sys/class/input/input1/calc_table on my CM build. these values are used in android framework.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## fun_ (Dec 8, 2010)

phygman said:


> I cannot get Wifi to connect to a WEP secured access point, but was able to connect to an open access point.

Click to collapse



hmm. then, WiFi seems to work for you. thanks.

it may be something changed between eclair and froyo. I'm using WPA and no WEP(not secure today) AP.

I want to see dmesg.

--
adamdietrick, what type AP you are using?
can you see public AP?


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 8, 2010)

fun_ said:


> these 6 values (except ": enabled") are what I want.
> 
> /system/lib/(asz|asz1) do something on boot. and asz2 script copy /system/ib/pointercal (0x20 0x20 0x0a) into /data/misc/pointercal on boot too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what if we pull the "/sys/class/input/input1/calc_table" from the stock and then push it into the cyan and then:
"echo "-187 57633 -3475816 -39863 326 35698840" > /system/etc/pointercal
chmod 644 /system/etc/pointercal"

Would that solve our problem you think?

I would try it now but i am at work and don't have access to my adb.


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 8, 2010)

adamdietrick, which system.img did you finally end up using?

fun, Which system.img should we be using?

I only ask because you originally said to use the one from 20101102 i believe, and I never did get slatedroid to open any forums at all for me, but by going to the link in your signature I found the system.img inside of 20101125 and that is the one that I have been using along with the boot.img and nandroid.md5 from the coby mid7015 folder.

EDIT: oh and if you can tell me how to get a dmesg dump for you I can get both from the stock and from the cm build but I just need some dummy instructions. lol


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> hmm. then, WiFi seems to work for you. thanks.
> 
> it may be something changed between eclair and froyo. I'm using WPA and no WEP(not secure today) AP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am using unsecured wireless g from a linksys wrt-54g modded with dd-wrt. I never actually saw the AP before the wireless shut down.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> adamdietrick, which system.img did you finally end up using?
> 
> fun, Which system.img should we be using?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am using the 20101201 that was suggested in the original post. I am curious what Phygman is using.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> what if we pull the "/sys/class/input/input1/calc_table" from the stock and then push it into the cyan and then:
> "echo "-187 57633 -3475816 -39863 326 35698840" > /system/etc/pointercal
> chmod 644 /system/etc/pointercal"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you write content of calc_table into /sys/class/input/input1/calc_table every time, it should work because it is what phygman said.

I asked just make /system/etc/pointercal because current my CM build has no function to write /sys/class/input/input1/calc_table itself automatically.

you should read all posts more carefully. it may brick your device without care!


----------



## phygman (Dec 9, 2010)

I am using the latest experimental version.  I believe that is the 20101201.

Phygman

Sent from my MID7015 using XDA App


----------



## phygman (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is the stock kernel dmesg.

Linux version 2.6.29 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.3.1 (GCC) ) #282 Thu Nov 25 20:01:47 CST 2010
CPU: ARMv6-compatible processor [410fb766] revision 6 (ARMv7), cr=00c5387f
CPU: VIPT nonaliasing data cache, VIPT nonaliasing instruction cache
Machine: Telechips TCC89/91/92XX Demo Board
kernel start display option [resolution : 0][output : 0]
Memory policy: ECC disabled, Data cache writeback
On node 0 totalpages: 40960
free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c03f458c, node_mem_map c0490000
  Normal zone: 320 pages used for memmap
  Normal zone: 0 pages reserved
  Normal zone: 40640 pages, LIFO batch:7
Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 40640
Kernel command line: console=ttySAC0 androidboot.hardware=tcc92xx
Unknown boot option `androidboot.hardware=tcc92xx': ignoring
tcc9200_irq_init
PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 4096 bytes)
 ### CORE CLOCK (500000000 Hz), BUS CLOCK (166000000 Hz) ###
Console: colour dummy device 80x30
tcc_console_init
tcc_serial_console_setup: co=c03e16bc (0), 
tcc_serial_get_options
tcc_serial_console_setup: port=c03e1708 (0)
tcc_serial_set_termios port[0]
config: 8bits/char
setting ulcon to uclk[480000] 00000003, brddiv to 26 [115200]
console [ttySAC0] enabled
Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
_etext:0xc03c7000, _text:0xc0029000, _end:0xc048ddca, __init_end:0xc0029000, __init_begin:0xc0008000
Memory: 160MB = 160MB total
Memory: 156784KB available (3704K code, 791K data, 132K init)
Calibrating delay loop... 499.71 BogoMIPS (lpj=2498560)
Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
CPU: Testing write buffer coherency: ok
net_namespace: 932 bytes
NET: Registered protocol family 16
TCC8900 GPIO initialized
i2c_register_driver: new style driver 
TCC clock driver initialized
clock: xin: unimplemented function 'clk_enable' called
attached TCC adc driver
bio: create slab  at 0
SCSI subsystem initialized
usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
usbcore: registered new device driver usb
cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info
cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US
	(start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
	(2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2700 mBm)
	(5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)
	(5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)
	(5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)
	(5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)
	(5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)
cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US
Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0
NET: Registered protocol family 2
IP route cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)
TCP reno registered
NET: Registered protocol family 1
initrd_start:0xc1000000, initrd_end:0xc10bb7f6
checking if image is initramfs... it is
Freeing initrd memory: 748K
---> 44da5eb0009b


----------



## phygman (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry.  That is all screwed up.  I will zip and upload later.  At a school Christmas concert right now.

Phygman

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

phygman said:


> At a school Christmas concert right now.

Click to collapse



sounds good 

no problem. I need to go office to work!


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I am using unsecured wireless g from a linksys wrt-54g modded with dd-wrt. I never actually saw the AP before the wireless shut down.

Click to collapse



I want to see output of dmesg and logcat just after WiFi scan failed.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

phygman said:


> I found a way to make the screen responsive on the Cyan port on the 7015.
> 
> boot into Cyan.
> get into adb shell
> ...

Click to collapse



When I try to got the 'cat calc_table" I get an error suggesting that calc_table doesn't exist. What am I missing?


----------



## phygman (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> When I try to got the 'cat calc_table" I get an error suggesting that calc_table doesn't exist. What am I missing?

Click to collapse



Make sure you're in the correct directory.  Do an 'ls' in the directory to see if the calculated_table file is there.

Phygman

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## phygman (Dec 9, 2010)

phygman said:


> Make sure you're in the correct directory.  Do an 'ls' in the directory to see if the calculated_table file is there.
> 
> You need to be in the /sys/class/input/input1 directory
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

phygman said:


> Make sure you're in the correct directory.  Do an 'ls' in the directory to see if the calculated_table file is there.
> 
> Phygman
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



-178 56214 -2193592 -40128 -517 3689800: enabled


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> I want to see output of dmesg and logcat just after WiFi scan failed.

Click to collapse



I will get you one, but I need to learn how first 

Also, using Phygman's method I have touch screen working.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

I learned how to use the dmesg and logcat commands, but upon attempt the command failed due to read only file system. suggestions?


----------



## phygman (Dec 9, 2010)

The way I get the dmesg dump is to reboot the unit.  Enable the wifi.  Get into the adb shell.  Type 'dmesg > /sdcard/outfile.txt' .  Exit the adb shell.  At the command prompt type 'adb pull /sdcard/outfile.txt' . This will bring the text file to your local directory.  Zip it and upload it.  We'll need ones for both stock and cyan kernel.  From multiple people probably wouldn't hurt either.

Phygman

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

phygman said:


> The way I get the dmesg dump is to reboot the unit.  Enable the wifi.  Get into the adb shell.  Type 'dmesg > /sdcard/outfile.txt' .  Exit the adb shell.  At the command prompt type 'adb pull /sdcard/outfile.txt' . This will bring the text file to your local directory.  Zip it and upload it.  We'll need ones for both stock and cyan kernel.  From multiple people probably wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> Phygman
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



EDIT link deleted


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Ok, check these out:

Click to collapse



thanks. I got it.

--
dmesg contains following line


> <4>AR6000 connected event on freq 2437 with bssid (snip)

Click to collapse



it seems basic WiFi function works fine.

I can't find any useful info from logcat. (maybe scrolled out?)


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

I cant remove the file, please edit my link out of your post.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

Good news-- I re-wipes and restored everything again and the wifi is up and running. Any thoughts on getting the g-sensor to work? And how about enabling market?


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I cant remove the file, please edit my link out of your post.

Click to collapse



done. sorry.

--
of course wipe is required... I added about it to post#268.


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6V5HJFDP

here is my stock and cyan dmesg dumps right after wifi. works on stock doesn't on cyan. I also got the touch working with phygman's fix. Not sure exactly what we need to make it last through the reboot?

other than that g sensor doesn't work but all else is well!


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

http://teamtelechips.naobsd.org/experimental/COBY_MID7015/sensors.tcc92xx.so

please push it into /system/lib/hw/, e.g.


> adb remount
> adb push sensors.tcc92xx.so /system/lib/hw/
> adb shell chmod 644 /system/lib/hw/sensors.tcc92xx.so
> adb shell ls -l /system/lib/hw/sensors.tcc92xx.so

Click to collapse



file size should be 5520 bytes.

then reboot, and try Gsensor.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> http://teamtelechips.naobsd.org/experimental/COBY_MID7015/sensors.tcc92xx.so
> 
> please push it into /system/lib/hw/, e.g.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And it works!


----------



## havic (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow I missed alot the last few days what are you guys working on exactly?
I kind of read some of the thead.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

havic said:


> Wow I missed alot the last few days what are you guys working on exactly?
> I kind of read some of the thead.

Click to collapse



We have a mostly working froyo version of cyanogenmod thanks to fun_


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> And it works!

Click to collapse



congraturation. all degree fine?
you need to enable 180 degree in Settings->CM->UI

--
I'm happy if someone try to "make /system/etc/pointercal with 6values".

I already know phygman method works, and I have some idea to do it automatically. but it is just a workaround.

but I want to know "make /system/etc/pointercal" method is NOT work, to add proper support for MID7015.


----------



## havic (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> We have a mostly working froyo version of cyanogenmod thanks to fun_

Click to collapse



Awsome Fun you rock.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> congraturation. all degree fine?
> you need to enable 180 degree in Settings->CM->UI

Click to collapse



Actually, the 0 and 180 degree screens are upside down.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Actually, the 0 and 180 degree screens are upside down.

Click to collapse



0/180 degree is portrait on my build 

you said upside down in landscape?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> 0/180 degree is portrait on my build
> 
> you said upside down in landscape?

Click to collapse



Nope, upside down in portrait.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Nope, upside down in portrait.

Click to collapse



OK. I need to add some code to invert Y axis and build new images. invert X axis is already implemented for Haipad/HSG tablets 

ChinaPads are really XXX!!!

--
rethinking...

it may work by flipping ro.sf.hwrotation and ro.telechips.invert_x property.

http://teamtelechips.naobsd.org/experimental/COBY_MID7015/build.prop



> adb remount
> adb pull /system/build.prop build.prop.bak
> adb push build.prop /system/
> adb chmod 644 /system/build.prop

Click to collapse



then reboot. how about it?

if it works, please tell me front button is on top? or bottom?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> OK. I need to add some code to invert Y axis and build new images. invert X axis is already implemented for Haipad/HSG tablets
> 
> ChinaPads are really XXX!!!

Click to collapse



Now to figure out how to log into my gmail account so I can retrieve my contacts. Ideas, anyone?


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Now to figure out how to log into my gmail account so I can retrieve my contacts. Ideas, anyone?

Click to collapse



just install gapps-mdpi-tiny-20101020-signed.zip or something. nothing is special.


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> OK. I need to add some code to invert Y axis and build new images. invert X axis is already implemented for Haipad/HSG tablets
> 
> ChinaPads are really XXX!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope still reversed now the only way to get the right portrait is to enable 180 and then it works. regular is upside down and 180 makes it appear right side up. and the lock screen is upside down.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> OK. I need to add some code to invert Y axis and build new images. invert X axis is already implemented for Haipad/HSG tablets
> 
> ChinaPads are really XXX!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



front button is bottom


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> Nope still reversed now the only way to get the right portrait is to enable 180 and then it works. regular is upside down and 180 makes it appear right side up. and the lock screen is upside down.

Click to collapse



bit confusing. we need to use common definition.

please tell me where is front button at 0 degree on official 2.1 firm. right side?

please report ro.sf.hwrotation and ro.telechips.invert_x values everytime.
default (12/1 system.img) is hwrotation=270 and invert_x=1.
build.prop by post#374 is hwrotation=90 and invert_x=0.

please always "enable 180 in settings" because "upside down because 180 disabled(i.e. no rotation)" and "upside down because inverted Gsensor" are same looking.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> front button is bottom

Click to collapse



you said new build.prop works fine on all degree?

in other words, it fixes problem you mentioned at #371/373?


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> you said new build.prop works fine on all degree?

Click to collapse



I didn't try because dhadlock said it didn't work.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I didn't try because dhadlock said it didn't work.

Click to collapse



I asked "if it works". please read carefully.

button location (at 0 degree) will be changed when ro.sf.hwrotation is changed.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

boot animation and lock screen are not rotated by Gsensor. they are rotated by ro.sf.hwrotation value.

please use boot anim/lock screen as a base. (0 degree, default position)


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> Nope still reversed now the only way to get the right portrait is to enable 180 and then it works. regular is upside down and 180 makes it appear right side up. and the lock screen is upside down.

Click to collapse



new build.prop(ro.sf.hwrotation=90) swapped up and down in portrait.

it sounds you replaced build.prop but you didn't swap up/down physically. if it is correct, it is 180 position so you need to enable 180 in settings.

please swap up/down physically with new build.prop and check again?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> I asked "if it works". please read carefully.
> 
> button location (at 0 degree) will be changed when ro.sf.hwrotation is changed.

Click to collapse



Ok, it is right side up now, but it is opposite the load screen. This device is known for having a backwards g-senser.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> I asked "if it works". please read carefully.
> 
> button location (at 0 degree) will be changed when ro.sf.hwrotation is changed.

Click to collapse



And now some apps are loading upside down.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Ok, it is right side up now, but it is opposite the load screen. This device is known for having a backwards g-senser.

Click to collapse



I don't know where is "right side". button side?

as I said ro.sf.hwrotation=90 swapped up and down(bottom) physically.


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 9, 2010)

when cyanogenmod boot splash is displayed it is upside down. the silver back button should be on bottom i.e. stock firmware, but it's not it's on top. when first load everything is upside down, if you enable 180 then it will flip but it is still upside down. thats why the programs load upside down too. 
Please explain "swap up/down"


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> And now some apps are loading upside down.

Click to collapse



you said

A: use new build.prop(ro.sf.hwrotation=90), swap up/down physically, and some apps are upside down(=same orientation with default build.prop)

or

B: use new build.prop(ro.sf.hwrotation=90), did NOT swap up/down physically(=same physical orientation before), and some apps are upside down

--
if B, screen orientation and Gsensor orientation is matched (i.e. fixed/workarounded problem).
default position (0 degree) is swapped, buttons, prints, connectors, and so on are swapped but don't mind for now.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> I don't know where is "right side". button side?
> 
> as I said ro.sf.hwrotation=90 swapped up and down(bottom) physically.

Click to collapse



"Right" as in correct. The screen was displaying correctly with the swap, except some programs were upside down and the splash screen was upside down, as dhadlock said.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> you said
> 
> A: use new build.prop(ro.sf.hwrotation=90), swap up/down physically, and some apps are upside down(=same orientation with default build.prop)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is difficult to put into words. After using the new build.prop and holding the device properly with the button at the bottom has the following results.

Splash screen: upside down
Desktop: Right Side Up
Several Applications like contacts, settings: Upside Down


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> when cyanogenmod boot splash is displayed it is upside down. the silver back button should be on bottom i.e. stock firmware, but it's not it's on top. when first load everything is upside down, if you enable 180 then it will flip but it is still upside down. thats why the programs load upside down too.
> Please explain "swap up/down"

Click to collapse



ok. I understand "silver back button on bottom with stock firm".

I want to ask "please use silver back button on top with ro.sf.hwrotation=90 build.prop". then "upside down" is not "upside down" anymore.

--
or you said "silver back button is on top but apps upside down"?


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> It is difficult to put into words. After using the new build.prop and holding the device properly with the button at the bottom has the following results.
> 
> Splash screen: upside down
> Desktop: Right Side Up
> Several Applications like contacts, settings: Upside Down

Click to collapse



I want to know "holding device with the button at the top" result.
"use new build.prop" == "use device with button at the top".


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

if it is difficult, please use default build.prop and don't use portrait until I add the code to flip Y axis.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> I want to know "holding device with the button at the top" result.
> "use new build.prop" == "use device with button at the top".

Click to collapse



With the device held upside down

Splash Screen: Rightside Up
Desktop: Rightside Up
Other Apps: Rightside up


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> With the device held upside down
> 
> Splash Screen: Rightside Up
> Desktop: Rightside Up
> Other Apps: Rightside up

Click to collapse



thanks. I think "right" == "correct" this time.
then, you said "no problem"?
(you may think "device is upside down" but please look only screen) 

please treat it is 0 degree in this context.
then please test 90/180/270 degree. (180 = button is at the bottom)


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> thanks. I think "right" == "correct" this time.
> then, you said "no problem"?
> (you may think "device is upside down" but please look only screen)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, obviously the splash screen isnt rotating. Desktop rotates fine. After finding a setting in contacts that allows rotation, both contacts and setting are freely rotating. I would it looks great except for the upside down splash screen.


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> thanks. I think "right" == "correct" this time.
> then, you said "no problem"?
> (you may think "device is upside down" but please look only screen)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In this sense everything works 90/180/270


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 9, 2010)

Edit nevermind


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Well, obviously the splash screen isnt rotating. Desktop rotates fine. After finding a setting in contacts that allows rotation, both contacts and setting are freely rotating. I would it looks great except for the upside down splash screen.

Click to collapse



as well as the lock screen.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Well, obviously the splash screen isnt rotating. Desktop rotates fine. After finding a setting in contacts that allows rotation, both contacts and setting are freely rotating. I would it looks great except for the upside down splash screen.

Click to collapse



I think "splash screen" is NOT "CyanogenMod boot animation", correct?

"splash screen in bootloader" and "Linux logo(tux/tuz/maybe robot)" can't be rotated but it is harmless in Android environment. am I correct?

it is just workaround until I add the real fix. please consider "button is at the top temporarily" while you are using orientation fixed(no rotate support) apps(e.g. Lock Screen).


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> In this sense everything works 90/180/270

Click to collapse



thanks. so complete install procedure is "restore boot/system.img, wipe data, reboot, push sensors.tcc92xx.so and build.prop" for now.

--
last issue is touch screen calibration.

I'm waiting report about "make /system/etc/pointercal with 6 values".


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> I think "splash screen" is NOT "CyanogenMod boot animation", correct?
> 
> "splash screen in bootloader" and "Linux logo(tux/tuz/maybe robot)" can't be rotated but it is harmless in Android environment. am I correct?
> 
> it is just workaround until I add the real fix. please consider "button is at the top temporarily" while you are using orientation fixed(no rotate support) apps(e.g. Lock Screen).

Click to collapse



I did mean the boot animation. Sorry.


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> thanks. so complete install procedure is "restore boot/system.img, wipe data, reboot, push sensors.tcc92xx.so and build.prop" for now.
> 
> --
> last issue is touch screen calibration.
> ...

Click to collapse



Give me a step by step and i'll make it and try it. cuz this echo thing everytime is a pain in the a** lol


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I did mean the boot animation. Sorry.

Click to collapse



oh. I thought

with default build.prop: button at bottom, then boot anim OK
with new build.prop: button at top, then boot anim OK

but you say

with default build.prop: button at top, then boot anim OK
with new build.prop: button at bottom, then boot anim OK

?


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 9, 2010)

ok we have another problem, anytime the screen shuts off it disconnects usb debugging and mount.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> Give me a step by step and i'll make it and try it. cuz this echo thing everytime is a pain in the a** lol

Click to collapse



adb remount
adb shell
(in # prompt)
echo "val1 val2 val3 val4 val5 val6" > /system/etc/pointercal
chmod 644 /system/etc/pointercal

then reboot. please check touchscreen without "echo ... > .../calc_table".

val1-6 is from your /sys/class/input/input1/calc_table
(just delete ": enable")


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> adb remount
> adb shell
> (in # prompt)
> echo "val1 val2 val3 val4 val5 val6" > /system/etc/pointercal
> ...

Click to collapse



k sweet give me a min

Update:
ok no good.  boots and goes to lock screen no touch at all. and now pressing the menu key will not get me into the desktop. and after screen finally goes off then power button will not turn it back on.
tried it with " " and Without. also tried to echo calc table and no luck.
please how do I remove the info from the pointercal file now?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> adb remount
> adb shell
> (in # prompt)
> echo "val1 val2 val3 val4 val5 val6" > /system/etc/pointercal
> ...

Click to collapse



Shoot, I did this not noticing I needed pointercal, and now I have no touch screen access. Any suggestions on reversing this?


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> ok no good.  boots and goes to lock screen no touch at all. and now pressing the menu key will not get me into the desktop. and after screen finally goes off then power button will not turn it back on.
> tried it with " " and Without. also tried to echo calc table and no luck.
> please how do I remove the info from the pointercal file now?

Click to collapse



button problem is very strange...

adb remount
adb shell rm /system/etc/pointercal
adb reboot


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> button problem is very strange...
> 
> adb remount
> adb shell rm /system/etc/pointercal
> adb reboot

Click to collapse



ok back to where we started thanx


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> ok back to where we started thanx

Click to collapse



Ditto, thanks.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm away several hours from now, sorry


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

fun_ said:


> I'm away several hours from now, sorry

Click to collapse



No apologies needed, you have done some wonderful work so far and in just 24 hours we have many of the secrets of this device unlocked.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

Is anyone else having an issue where the device goes to sleep and will not wake back up? Also, the wifi seems to need to be turned off and then back on before it can successfully connect to an AP.


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Is anyone else having an issue where the device goes to sleep and will not wake back up? Also, the wifi seems to need to be turned off and then back on before it can successfully connect to an AP.

Click to collapse



Only when we were messing with the pointercal file.

and I noticed the same thing with the wifi.

Did you notice that the usb get disconnected when the screen goes to sleep?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> Only when we were messing with the pointercal file.
> 
> and I noticed the same thing with the wifi.
> 
> Did you notice that the usb get disconnected when the screen goes to sleep?

Click to collapse



Yes, I have that issue too. Also just noticed that the market I installed has a rather small selection.


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Yes, I have that issue too. Also just noticed that the market I installed has a rather small selection.

Click to collapse



which market? and have you tried angry birds yet. Cuz mine worked on the stock but will not install for the life of me on cyan.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> which market? and have you tried angry birds yet. Cuz mine worked on the stock but will not install for the life of me on cyan.

Click to collapse



gapps-mdpi-tiny-20101020-signed.zip

As for Angry Birds, I get installation error -18.

Also, I am surprised by how that taskbar looks so small when pulled down.


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> gapps-mdpi-tiny-20101020-signed.zip
> 
> As for Angry Birds, I get installation error -18.
> 
> Also, I am surprised by how that taskbar looks so small when pulled down.

Click to collapse



yeah it's like it's pinched in the middle


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## phygman (Dec 9, 2010)

*Work around fix*

I did this as a work around to retain touch screen operation between reboots

create a file userinit.sh

In the file put these lines:
!/system/bin/sh
echo -187 57633 -3475816 -39863 326 35698840: enabled >  /sys/class/input/input1/calc_table

(Change the numbers that fit your system)

Then type these commands

adb push userinit.sh /data/local

adb shell chmod 544 /data/local/userinit.sh

Reboot the system, and you should be good.
This is only a temp work around for now.  Still looking for the long term solution.

Phygman


----------



## eresendes (Dec 9, 2010)

Does this have Google Contacts and Calendar?  I've installed another G. Apps file and it didn't have contacts or calendars working.


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Update from coby before installing clockworkmod, otherwise you will have to mod update.zip. Then install all the mods. Update doesn't seem to cause any issues other than overwritting clockwork, but the adb command mentioned fixes that.
> 
> I think you are referring to the vheadaches we are having getting cyanogenmod working, but those are to be expected.

Click to collapse



So I can update stock system without issue, then install CWM? I have yet to see instructions on updating. What is the sequence for getting into update mode? Do I put the update on /sdcard or /?

The headache I was referring to was the huge explosion of responses in a single thread. Made it damn near impossible to hunt down information on a particular topic. I want to say it had grown to 200+ pages before it finally got it's own forum.


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 9, 2010)

I also think it could be a good idea to wrap everything up in order to be able to know what's working and what's not and how to fix an issue.

If XDA could give us our own forum it would easier or make sure the first post of a thread is updated frequently. If tmacgarris6727 is still reading this forum, maybe you could edit your 1st post. Maybe someone (maybe me if no one wants to do it) could create new thread will all infos wrapped up ?

BTW nice work to all for the upcoming fulling working Froyo on our device. 
Cheer up


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 9, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> So I can update stock system without issue, then install CWM? I have yet to see instructions on updating. What is the sequence for getting into update mode? Do I put the update on /sdcard or /?
> 
> The headache I was referring to was the huge explosion of responses in a single thread. Made it damn near impossible to hunt down information on a particular topic. I want to say it had grown to 200+ pages before it finally got it's own forum.

Click to collapse



Never mind. Just found the instructions here.

http://www.cobyusa.com/?p=prod&prod_num_id=10498&pcat_id=1013


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 9, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> Never mind. Just found the instructions here.
> 
> http://www.cobyusa.com/?p=prod&prod_num_id=10498&pcat_id=1013

Click to collapse



What are you talking about ? Coby won't give instructions on how to install CyanogenMod on your device


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 9, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> What are you talking about ? Coby won't give instructions on how to install CyanogenMod on your device

Click to collapse



Not for Cyan, to upgrade the firmware update from Coby.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 9, 2010)

phygman said:


> I did this as a work around to retain touch screen operation between reboots
> 
> create a file userinit.sh
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Phygman. Now we can use our tablets away from our PCs without fear of needing to reboot!


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 9, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Thanks Phygman. Now we can use our tablets away from our PCs without fear of needing to reboot!

Click to collapse



yes yes thank you that is awesome. this makes testing things out so much easier. thank you!


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 9, 2010)

How did you guys get Angry Birds working? It istalled, but I can't see any of the text. Just white boxes where the text should be. BTW...it's for the wife, not me.


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 9, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> How did you guys get Angry Birds working? It istalled, but I can't see any of the text. Just white boxes where the text should be. BTW...it's for the wife, not me.

Click to collapse



Thats all I ever had working as well. And that was only with the stock firmware. once I upgraded to the cyanogenmod, I haven't been able to get any of the angry birds I have tried to install. just says application didn't install. Hopefully we can figure it out after we get all of the other stuff working.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

phygman said:


> adb push userinit.sh /data/local

Click to collapse



thanks.

files in /data will be erased on wipe. I'm adding similar workaround in /system. you'll just push (copy of) calc_table into /system/etc/ on next image.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 9, 2010)

it seems some of question are android-generic or froyo-generic or CM-generic or telechips-family-with-CM-generic.
try google, or check thread on slatedroid in my 1st post.

MID7015 is the latest member of  family and family members are already there 

when initial work is done, CM related post should use another thread (or slateddroid). here is not CM specific thread.


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 10, 2010)

fun_ , I've also noticed that some of our programs are loading up and they are a little window taking up only about a fourth of the screen. Any ideas on what is causing this, and how we can force the programs to load fullscreen? I think it's the same thing that's wrong with the pull down notifications menu being only about half of the screen (it is centered but it's only about half).


----------



## fun_ (Dec 10, 2010)

it's a known android issuee. I'll answer your question later (no time now sorry)

--
I remembered slatedroid was down/roll backed/site moved/change forum system... sigh...

at this time, slatedroid thread is here
http://sld.slatedroid.com/index.php?topic=9733.0


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 10, 2010)

For anyone unhappy with the limited number of apps in the market, follow the instructions in the first post of this thread to remedy the situation.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=734127


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 10, 2010)

I just installed IK Pegasi, a skymap program that worked with the stock android 2.1 we originally had installed on this tablet, only to now be greeted with a "force close." I know that no one else cares about this software, but can anyone give me some tips for hunting down and fixing the problems myself?


----------



## 1352Ovideo (Dec 11, 2010)

I purchased 2 of these and they seem to have the same MAC - 20:59:A0:05:7F:20.
Now, I did create a CWM image on one and applied to both (2 kids, same config was my thought process) so maybe I overwrote a file? Or they are all the same? Can one of you verify if you have the same MAC?
BTW - preliminary research indicates it is not possible to change the MAC via ifconfig on these devices. **sigh**


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 11, 2010)

Just an update:
I changed the lcd density from 160 to 225 and it made the size of everything slightly bigger more like the original firmware. It also made the size of my games almost full screen. It also made my notifications menu full size. i'm going to continue to play with it and see what i can come up with. I'm currently reading the slatedroid thread, but just real quick does anyone know if asure or venomous has fixed the sdcard thing? the one thats stopping angry birds and asphalt from installing.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 11, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> Just an update:
> I changed the lcd density from 160 to 225 and it made the size of everything slightly bigger more like the original firmware. It also made the size of my games almost full screen. It also made my notifications menu full size. i'm going to continue to play with it and see what i can come up with. I'm currently reading the slatedroid thread, but just real quick does anyone know if asure or venomous has fixed the sdcard thing? the one thats stopping angry birds and asphalt from installing.

Click to collapse



Got directions for the density fix? Nevermind, downloaded an apps called LCD Density, set it for 220. Looks great.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## havic (Dec 11, 2010)

So are you guys running froyo or the CM mod


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 11, 2010)

havic said:


> So are you guys running froyo or the CM mod

Click to collapse



CM, but its froyo based.


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice. Can you make a status of what's working and what's not so everyone knows if it's worth it for them to move towards CM


----------



## havic (Dec 11, 2010)

Is there a image of it that can be downloaded and is working?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 11, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> Nice. Can you make a status of what's working and what's not so everyone knows if it's worth it for them to move towards CM

Click to collapse



Actually, I am working on making two seperate threads: one for all the successes we've had with 2.1, and another for what we have do so far with CM.


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 11, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Actually, I am working on making two seperate threads: one for all the successes we've had with 2.1, and another for what we have do so far with CM.

Click to collapse



Nice. Really good idea. It will be much easier to follow up what's going on. Thanks


----------



## havic (Dec 11, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Actually, I am working on making two seperate threads: one for all the successes we've had with 2.1, and another for what we have do so far with CM.

Click to collapse



Ok sounds good the other threads going to be on xda then


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, working on the Cyanogen thread as we speak.


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 11, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Yeah, working on the Cyanogen thread as we speak.

Click to collapse



*****en dude let me know where, and i'll post a list of my work/worknots


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 11, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> *****en dude let me know where, and i'll post a list of my work/worknots

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=9735315#post9735315


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 11, 2010)

havic said:


> Is there a image of it that can be downloaded and is working?

Click to collapse



Just for you havic, I have the guide up so you can catch up with the rest of us. Just head over to the thread I just started.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm feeling happy if CM thead is for all telechips tablets which can boot CM. I think device specific issue is very few. all other issues can be shared. it's too hard to see & answer all posts in all threads for each tablet 

--
it should be added thanks for Asure & VeNoMouS and link their official blog/forum. without their help, I couldn't do anything & I'll not able to do anything.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 11, 2010)

fun_ said:


> I'm feeling happy if CM thead is for all telechips tablets which can boot CM. I think device specific issue is very few. all other issues can be shared. it's too hard to see & answer all posts in all threads for each tablet
> 
> --
> it should be added thanks for Asure & VeNoMouS and link their official blog/forum. without their help, I couldn't do anything & I'll not able to do anything.

Click to collapse



I added "This thread was originally intended to be specific to the Coby Kyros, but since most issues relate to all Telechips tablets, it may prove useful to owners of other such devices as well" to the first post to help convey that message.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 11, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> Just an update:
> I changed the lcd density from 160 to 225 and it made the size of everything slightly bigger more like the original firmware. It also made the size of my games almost full screen. It also made my notifications menu full size. i'm going to continue to play with it and see what i can come up with. I'm currently reading the slatedroid thread, but just real quick does anyone know if asure or venomous has fixed the sdcard thing? the one thats stopping angry birds and asphalt from installing.

Click to collapse



LCD density is a part of answer of screen size issue. try compatibility mode off in SpareParts too.
both of them is not telechips/CM specific issue.

no fix(exactly, detail about issue) yet for angry birds. we have only few free time for this work.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 11, 2010)

fun_ said:


> LCD density is a part of answer of screen size issue. try compatibility mode off in SpareParts too.
> both of them is not telechips/CM specific issue.
> 
> no fix(exactly, detail about issue) yet for angry birds. we have only few free time for this work.

Click to collapse



Fun-- may I ask once more if you can give me an idea on figuring out why a piece of software is choosing to "force close" when run on CM. I am not asking for you to waste you time on this software that only I care about, but simply to be pointed in a direction that will help me uncover the problem. Where do I look first? Is there a log I should inspect?


----------



## fun_ (Dec 11, 2010)

1352Ovideo said:


> I purchased 2 of these and they seem to have the same MAC - 20:59:A0:05:7F:20.
> Now, I did create a CWM image on one and applied to both (2 kids, same config was my thought process) so maybe I overwrote a file? Or they are all the same? Can one of you verify if you have the same MAC?
> BTW - preliminary research indicates it is not possible to change the MAC via ifconfig on these devices. **sigh**

Click to collapse



2 same MAC address issue is only on CM? or on official eclair firmware?

MAC address is set by /data/softmac. it should be different on each device.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 11, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Fun-- may I ask once more if you can give me an idea on figuring out why a piece of software is choosing to "force close" when run on CM. I am not asking for you to waste you time on this software that only I care about, but simply to be pointed in a direction that will help me uncover the problem. Where do I look first? Is there a log I should inspect?

Click to collapse



sorry I didn't ignore any message but I really have few time lately (my family have a cold)

logcat may be help


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 11, 2010)

fun_ said:


> sorry I didn't ignore any message but I really have few time lately (my family have a cold)
> 
> logcat may be help

Click to collapse



Thank you, sir.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 11, 2010)

fun_ said:


> sorry I didn't ignore any message but I really have few time lately (my family have a cold)
> 
> logcat may be help

Click to collapse




```
I/ActivityManager( 1699): Starting activity: Intent { act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10200000 cmp=com.mycrotheny.ikpegasi/.android.IKPegasi }
I/ActivityManager( 1699): Start proc com.mycrotheny.ikpegasi for activity com.mycrotheny.ikpegasi/.android.IKPegasi: pid=2349 uid=10009 gids={3003}
I/WindowManager( 1699): Setting rotation to 0, animFlags=1
I/ActivityManager( 1699): No longer want com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup (pid 2082): hidden #16
D/AndroidRuntime( 2349): Shutting down VM
W/dalvikvm( 2349): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x4001d7c8)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): FATAL EXCEPTION: main
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to start activity ComponentInfo{com.mycrotheny.ikpegasi/com.mycrotheny.ikpegasi.android.IKPegasi}: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: provider=gps
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:2663)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:2679)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.access$2300(ActivityThread.java:125)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:2033)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:123)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:4627)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:521)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:868)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:626)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: provider=gps
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at android.os.Parcel.readException(Parcel.java:1264)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at android.os.Parcel.readException(Parcel.java:1248)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at android.location.ILocationManager$Stub$Proxy.requestLocationUpdates(ILocationManager.java:516)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at android.location.LocationManager._requestLocationUpdates(LocationManager.java:711)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at android.location.LocationManager.requestLocationUpdates(LocationManager.java:630)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at com.mycrotheny.ikpegasi.android.Position.<init>(Position.java:69)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at com.mycrotheny.ikpegasi.android.IKPegasi.onCreate(IKPegasi.java:57)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at android.app.Instrumentation.callActivityOnCreate(Instrumentation.java:1047)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:2627)
E/AndroidRuntime( 2349): 	... 11 more
W/ActivityManager( 1699):   Force finishing activity com.mycrotheny.ikpegasi/.android.IKPegasi
W/ActivityManager( 1699):   Force finishing activity com.fede.launcher/.Launcher
```

The highlight of this seems to be: Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: provider=gps

Keeping in mind that this program did run on Android 2.1 on the 7015, cause anyone recommend what is to be done next?


----------



## 1352Ovideo (Dec 11, 2010)

*Thanks!!*



fun_ said:


> 2 same MAC address issue is only on CM? or on official eclair firmware?
> 
> MAC address is set by /data/softmac. it should be different on each device.

Click to collapse



Pardon the cheesy remark but fun_.......    you are the MAC! That did it....thanks....MUCH appreciated!!


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## fun_ (Dec 11, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> The highlight of this seems to be: Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: provider=gps

Click to collapse



same problem was exist on webkit(Browser). I think it is a bug in application, so I fixed webkit at that time.

but I can't fix app in this case. I'll fix framework in next image. side effect is very small I think


----------



## havic (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok I am about to install the CyanogenMod
Just wondering about this part of it 
In the file put these lines:
!/system/bin/sh
echo -187 57633 -3475816 -39863 326 35698840: enabled > /sys/class/input/input1/calc_table

(Change the numbers that fit your system)

When it says to change to the numbers that fit my system 
I am guessing I need to pull the calc_table back and grab the numbers from there maybe?


----------



## phygman (Dec 11, 2010)

havic said:


> Ok I am about to install the CyanogenMod
> Just wondering about this part of it
> In the file put these lines:
> !/system/bin/sh
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.  Cat the calc_table to get the values for your system before doing the cm install.

Phygman

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## havic (Dec 11, 2010)

phygman said:


> Yes.  Cat the calc_table to get the values for your system before doing the cm install.
> 
> Phygman
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Thanks I kind of thought so I acctually grabbed the whole calc_table file and saved it just in case


----------



## SamDroid86 (Dec 11, 2010)

So is there any hope for getting a Bluetooth dongle working on this tab? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 11, 2010)

fun_ said:


> same problem was exist on webkit(Browser). I think it is a bug in application, so I fixed webkit at that time.
> 
> but I can't fix app in this case. I'll fix framework in next image. side effect is very small I think

Click to collapse



Thanks fun, I look forward to it.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 11, 2010)

havic said:


> Ok I am about to install the CyanogenMod
> Just wondering about this part of it
> In the file put these lines:
> !/system/bin/sh
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry havic, I just added that step into the instructions. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 12, 2010)

here is new build
http://teamtelechips.naobsd.org/experimental/20101212/

use EM71 files for COBY MID7015. please wipe.

--
still you need to push some files via adb. unpack EM71-fixpack.zip and see README.txt.
(this will be update.zip form in future)

for calibration, just push your calc_table into /system/etc/ and don't use /data/local/userinit.sh. it should work without userinit.sh.

G-sensor should be fixed correctly. i.e. back button is at bottom with 0 degree. please test all degree.

adamdietrick, please test IKPegasi.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 12, 2010)

I am downloading it now, can you please give a few more details for pushing calc_table.

EDIT: I think I get it, you seemed to outline it in the fix pack readme.txt. If I am understanding this right, you wish up to begin with 2.1 (Eclair) on our tablets to pull the files from.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 12, 2010)

Two questions:

What are the update to the recovery? 
Are we still using the 20101201 system.img?


----------



## fun_ (Dec 12, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I am downloading it now, can you please give a few more details for pushing calc_table.
> 
> EDIT: I think I get it, you seemed to outline it in the fix pack readme.txt. If I am understanding this right, you wish up to begin with 2.1 (Eclair) on our tablets to pull the files from.

Click to collapse



if you did pull them, no need to do again. it is complete procedure for everyone. (not only for you)

or I misunderstand how to pull them? please tell me what you did to get your calc_table/softmac.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 12, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Two questions:
> 
> What are the update to the recovery?
> Are we still using the 20101201 system.img?

Click to collapse



if you have working recovery and you don't want to test new build, no need to flash recovery. I build everything at once.

flash new boot.img/system.img and wipe data, please.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 12, 2010)

fun_ said:


> if you did pull them, no need to do again. it is complete procedure for everyone. (not only for you)
> 
> or I misunderstand how to pull them? please tell me what you did to get your calc_table/softmac.

Click to collapse



I'm just following your process. I know little, but am good at following instructions!


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 12, 2010)

OK, early testing. G-sensor functions properly (tested with Raging Thunder). Landscape modes are now upside down, but portrait is perfect in all regards! IK Pegasi now launches, but is a bit messed up still. I think this is in regard to the video issues still being sorted out. My wifi is failing to scan, so I am going to try to rewipe, including all cache, and try again.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 12, 2010)

WiFi is now working. Excellent work Fun!


----------



## fun_ (Dec 12, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> OK, early testing. G-sensor functions properly (tested with Raging Thunder). Landscape modes are now upside down, but portrait is perfect in all regards!

Click to collapse



sorry, build.prop in EM71-fixpack.zip is updated. try new build.prop, "ro.sensors.invert_x=1" line enabled. it should fix landscape position.

Raging Thunder is wrongly uses sensor value. you should check with another app 
(of course my hack should be fine for Raging Thunder and other good apps)

/cache doesn't use cache partition (symlink to /data/cache) to avoid /cache capacity limit. but it should OK wiping both /data and /cache.

--
can you check Z-axis of accelerometer? it is difficult to explain how to test 
if you have android smartphone which has 3axis accelerometer, compare it.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 12, 2010)

fun_ said:


> sorry, build.prop in EM71-fixpack.zip is updated. try new build.prop, "ro.sensors.invert_x=1" line enabled. it should fix landscape position.
> 
> Raging Thunder is wrongly uses sensor value. you should check with another app
> (of course my hack should be fine for Raging Thunder and other good apps)
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny thing, I had just done so before I read this. Landscape is fine now as well.

I think the Z axis is working. When in gallery, the folder images tilt with the device when I tilt the phone along the Z axis.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 12, 2010)

I noticed following issue written in guide thread,


> occassionaly the input box is not updated with what you're typing, but when you hide the keyboard the text is there

Click to collapse



it seems same problem I saw on M1001 1124/1202 kernel.
superuser permission dialog is also not updated (e.g. check in remember checkbox, orange highlight on button)

I think something was changed in recent kernel. if I can get older kernel, I'll make test boot.img.
(Lonpad provides some old firmware)


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Which kernel do you want ? Kernel of your previous CyanogenMod version or kernel of the Eclair version (the original one) ? You need the zimage or just boot.img ?


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 12, 2010)

*Coby FW Update*

Anyone know exactly what the new FW from Coby was supposed to fix?Installed on my wife's unit, but it seems like it didn't do much good. Screen touch is still a little sluggish, the file browser was missing after install as well.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 12, 2010)

file manager is still there for me. I did a wipe before installing but by the way, astro file manager from the market is way better than the file manager already there.

I know some improvements were the orientation fix, sensor fix and now it's now experimental anymore, it's now a stable version (so a supported version by CyanogenMod).


----------



## Lawful123 (Dec 12, 2010)

*CyanogenMod*

Is it possible to post a image of CyanogenMod with all the fixes so far?


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Can't mount sdcard with the new version. When I click on  "usb connected" in the notification bar, the mount window appears and disappears and I can't click on "Turn On USB storage"...

edit: got it... Disconnected the usb cable and plug it back and was able to have it mounted


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 12, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> file manager is still there for me. I did a wipe before installing but by the way, astro file manager from the market is way better than the file manager already there.

Click to collapse



I didn't really care about the stock file manager. I just thought it was odd that it was missing. Not sure what else is, but I noticed that as I went to re-install the apps.



> I know some improvements were the orientation fix, sensor fix and now it's now experimental anymore, it's now a stable version (so a supported version by CyanogenMod).

Click to collapse



Not sure what you mean by this. Are you saying with this update that CM is now a supported install?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 12, 2010)

The new tutorial is up.


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 12, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> Not sure what you mean by this. Are you saying with this update that CM is now a supported install?

Click to collapse



I mean it was not built from the experimental sources and the device (EM71) and CM is supporting it. Taken from fun's post (137) here:
http://www.slatedroid.com/index.php?topic=9733.msg100917#msg100917 



			
				fun_  said:
			
		

> this time built from CyanogenMod froyo-stable branch. (almost same as CM6.1)
> no telechips specific update.(sorry!)
> 
> new device, Emdoor EM71(a.k.a. COBY MID7015, Lonpad D7, Herotab G701, and Telepad 7) joins our family!
> (only tested on MID7015 at this time)

Click to collapse


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 12, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> I mean it was not built from the experimental sources and the device (EM71) and CM is supporting it. Taken from fun's post (137) here:
> http://www.slatedroid.com/index.php?topic=9733.msg100917#msg100917

Click to collapse



So CyanogenMod is finally at a stable release on the 7015 now? I'm having a bit of a hard time following because I'm finding information a little scattered and sometimes someone will post without a quote to an original message and I have no idea what topic they are referring to. 

So, what I'm taking from your comment and a couple of the more recent ones is that CyanogenMod is now stable and it is a good suggestion to use on the 7015 now. Am I right in that thinking?

*EDIT: *Left out...the new version of CyanogenMod is based on 2.2?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 12, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> So CyanogenMod is finally at a stable release on the 7015 now? I'm having a bit of a hard time following because I'm finding information a little scattered and sometimes someone will post without a quote to an original message and I have no idea what topic they are referring to.
> 
> So, what I'm taking from your comment and a couple of the more recent ones is that CyanogenMod is now stable and it is a good suggestion to use on the 7015 now. Am I right in that thinking?
> 
> *EDIT: *Left out...the new version of CyanogenMod is based on 2.2?

Click to collapse



Sorry for the confusion, this has been a very busy thread as of late. CyanogenMod is still very wanky, if you are looking for a polished release, this isn't it. As Stoned99 said, this version just isn't taken from experimental sources and the CyanogenMod team is supporting it. This doesn't change the fact that we are still in the very early stages and there is a lot of work to be done to get CyanogenMod and the hardware of the 7015 to work together in a seemless unit. I hope this helps, and I would urge you to not use this build unless you are ready to be a bug hunter.


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 12, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Sorry for the confusion, this has been a very busy thread as of late. CyanogenMod is still very wanky, if you are looking for a polished release, this isn't it. As Stoned99 said, this version just isn't taken from experimental sources and the CyanogenMod team is supporting it. This doesn't change the fact that we are still in the very early stages and there is a lot of work to be done to get CyanogenMod and the hardware of the 7015 to work together in a seemless unit. I hope this helps, and I would urge you to not use this build unless you are ready to be a bug hunter.

Click to collapse



Thanks for clearing that up. If this were my unit, then I'd be all over this. But...since I bought it for the wife...I'll leave well enough alone.  I would like to spruce it up for her just a little though. If I can get it past the sluggish response of touch, that would probably be all I need for her (besides Angry Birds LOL). I tried calibrating the display, but that doesn't seem to help.

With all that being said, I think this is the best Android _tablet _I've tried in the past few months, for the money. I've been through 4 of them since Oct. I seem to be more comfortable with the 7" form factor and Samsung might be best in that arena right now (just too d#@n pricey). The Gtablet...close, but not this generation. The ergonomics are horrible on that unit for what you pay for it...and we won't even discuss the horrible software it shipped with. So I may just have to go pick up a Coby for myself to tinker with until a really good unit comes out. 

Little bit of a sidebar here. Anyone know what Google's intentions are for tablets? I think Honeycomb is supposed to start including tablets, but they seem to be more he11bent on their introduction of Chrome now. I want my tablet for more than surfing the net and hope they don't try to push these tablets in that direction.


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Well mine is also for my wife for christmas. LOL!

But I decided that to install her Froyo would also be a great gift 

Yes it's really still at the starting phase but I don't see much things that used to work on the original rom and kernel that doesn't on CM but I'm sure we'll find other bugs but there have been a lot of progress in the past week. But it is also a goid good decision to wait for a more fully working cm base Froyo... But I like too much to test to wait...even though it is not my device 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 12, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. If this were my unit, then I'd be all over this. But...since I bought it for the wife...I'll leave well enough alone.  I would like to spruce it up for her just a little though. If I can get it past the sluggish response of touch, that would probably be all I need for her (besides Angry Birds LOL). I tried calibrating the display, but that doesn't seem to help.

Click to collapse



I am now constructing the "Getting the Most out of Eclair" thread that I mentioned I was going to do a couple days ago. This will be of interest to those not ready to switch to Cyanogen.


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 12, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> Well mine is also for my wife for christmas. LOL!
> 
> But I decided that to install her Froyo would also be a great gift
> 
> Yes it's really still at the starting phase but I don't see much things that used to work on the original rom and kernel that doesn't on CM but I'm sure we'll find other bugs but there have been a lot of progress in the past week. But it is also a goid good decision to wait for a more fully working cm base Froyo... But I like too much to test to wait...even though it is not my device

Click to collapse



My wife gets annoyed when I tinker with her things. 

Like I said, I think I like this unit best so far (and I'm tired of waiting) so I may get to mod the he11 out of and when I find the right time, then I'll upgrade hers at that point.


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 12, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I am now constructing the "Getting the Most out of Eclair" thread that I mentioned I was going to do a couple days ago. This will be of interest to those not ready to switch to Cyanogen.

Click to collapse



Thanks! I always start off with the best of intentions when writing up tutorials and documentation, then I just lose patience with all the attention to detail because I have a habit of trying to writing documentation assuming the reader knows absolutely nothing about the topic. So kudos to those writing up the tutorials!!!


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Just make sure you do nandroid backup and if she doesn't like froyo then you restore from your backup the original eclair version

The only thing that is really bugging me and I can't remember if it was the same with eclair is the text that is sometimes sluggish... Most visible in the title bar of astro file manager I think

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 12, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> Thanks! I always start off with the best of intentions when writing up tutorials and documentation, then I just lose patience with all the attention to detail because I have a habit of trying to writing documentation assuming the reader knows absolutely nothing about the topic. So kudos to those writing up the tutorials!!!

Click to collapse



The hardest part is scouring this thread to get all the right information and links.


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 12, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> Just make sure you do nandroid backup and if she doesn't like froyo then you restore from your backup the original eclair version
> 
> The only thing that is really bugging me and I can't remember if it was the same with eclair is the text that is sometimes sluggish... Most visible in the title bar of astro file manager I think
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Does nandroid give you a complete image back up to restore from, or just data?


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 12, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> The hardest part is scouring this thread to get all the right information and links.

Click to collapse



YES! I'll dig, but only to a certain point. You should have seen the mess that the Gtablet thread was in before it finally got it's own forum. One thread was over 200 pages.


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Full image
I went back to eclair this morning to grab 2 files in the system partition

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 12, 2010)

Being that this unit has a resistive screen, does anyone know if it has handwriting recognition support with the right app? And is battery life one of the things that will get better with CyanogenMod?


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 12, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> Full image
> I went back to eclair this morning to grab 2 files in the system partition
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Awesome!!!!


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 12, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> YES! I'll dig, but only to a certain point. You should have seen the mess that the Gtablet thread was in before it finally got it's own forum. One thread was over 200 pages.

Click to collapse



OK, the complete guide is up, let me know if I missed anything. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=870568


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 12, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> OK, the complete guide is up, let me know if I missed anything. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=870568

Click to collapse



How is CWM installed? I would thought it was the same way as the Coby update was applied.


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 12, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> How is CWM installed? I would thought it was the same way as the Coby update was applied.

Click to collapse



Nevermind. Just found this. I think these might need to be done before step 1 in your thread.


----------



## ATT Intruder (Dec 12, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> LMAO we were joking about making phone calls with it last night, it would be great to have a phone so huge!

Click to collapse





tantrum829 said:


> Well it does have a mic and it works with soundhound. Maybe calls over WiFi can work with with some kind off app but I'm not sure.
> 
> I agree it would be cool to show off but holding a heavy hot tablet to your ear would look so funny.

Click to collapse



You can... it's called the Dell Streak! HAHAHA


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 12, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> Nevermind. Just found this. I think these might need to be done before step 1 in your thread.

Click to collapse



Installing clockworkmod is in Step 3. The update from Coby in Step 1 wipes out root and clockwork, so it is pointless to install clockwork before the update. Step 2 gets you root access so you can install clockwork in Step 3. Just follow the instructions step by step and you will be fine.


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 12, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Installing clockworkmod is in Step 3. The update from Coby in Step 1 wipes out root and clockwork, so it is pointless to install clockwork before the update. Step 2 gets you root access so you can install clockwork in Step 3. Just follow the instructions step by step and you will be fine.

Click to collapse



My eyes are going cross from having so many browsers open on two monitors.  

I was a little confused at first. There are 2 1's.  Wouldn't it be better to cut step on and paste into step 3 making the first step rooting? Legit question...not being a smarta$$.


----------



## jmfrost (Dec 12, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> OK, the complete guide is up, let me know if I missed anything. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=870568

Click to collapse



Suggestion, what if you include http://cobyusa.com/?p=prod&prod_num_id=10498&pcat_id=1013 in your link to the update from Coby and reference the video tutorial on installing for newbies.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 12, 2010)

jmfrost said:


> My eyes are going cross from having so many browsers open on two monitors.
> 
> I was a little confused at first. There are 2 1's.  Wouldn't it be better to cut step on and paste into step 3 making the first step rooting? Legit question...not being a smarta$$.

Click to collapse



My Dear JMFrost

I can see why you would want to skip installing the update.zip in step one. However, this is the manufacturer's update and although we don't know exactly what this does, it is suspected that it improves the touch screen, wifi, and fixes the reversed g-sensor. I feel that it is in our best interests to install update.zip, as suggested in step one.This update will wipe out Root access and clockworkmod, so it would be a waste of your time to install either of these program before the update.

If you have already installed clockworkmod, then please download the modified version of update.zip-- the only change made was to remove a couple lines of code that prevented it from running in clockworkmod. 

If you chose to skip installing update.zip, that is OK but you may regret not have the aforementioned upgrades to wifi, touchscreen, and the g-sensor. You can, of course, install update.zip at anytime, but be aware that it will wipe out any work you have already done with cyanogenmod. I am sure, now that you are better informed, that you see why I listed the update.zip, which Coby provided us for their fine product, as the first in this guide.

Warmest Regards,

Adam Dietrick

P.S. Lets continue any further converse on this subject in the thread it is about so as to not trouble any of these kind folks with what is becoming close to an off-topic discussion.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 12, 2010)

oh many posts day 

just for clarify.

1. I'm not a member of CyanogenMod project
2. I can use CyanogenMod source for my Telechips tablets because it's open/free.
3. CyanogenMod source tree has some "branch". I just said I grabbed/used source from "froyo-stable" branch at this time (1202).
4. I'm a member of Team Telechips
5. we are porting (work-in-progress) CyanogenMod to Telechips tablets
6. missing many features, has many bugs, unstable, non-production quality, early development stage
7. ...and finally MID7015 reaches our early development stage. enjoy developing! 

as I said, no promise, no warranty. if someone says "it's stable! well supported!", you(someone) have responsible.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 12, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> now it's now experimental anymore, it's now a stable version (so a supported version by CyanogenMod).

Click to collapse



absolutely, NO.


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 12, 2010)

i followed previous instructions to get Market working on my 7015, but now I would like to upgrade to the new Market posted here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=868767

Can anyone advise me on the easiest way to get the new Market working on my device?
thanks


----------



## fun_ (Dec 13, 2010)

fun_ said:


> oh many posts day
> 
> just for clarify.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



--
forgot to say,

it may not be suitable as a gift for wife/kids, unless they like hacking!


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 13, 2010)

Deenybird said:


> i followed previous instructions to get Market working on my 7015, but now I would like to upgrade to the new Market posted here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=868767
> 
> Can anyone advise me on the easiest way to get the new Market working on my device?
> thanks

Click to collapse



Download this signed ZIP, copy to SDcard. Reboot into clockworkmod, BACKUP!!! and then choose install zip from sdcard and then choose the signed zip you just downloaded. Reboot, enjoy.

I just tested with cyanogenmod.

Well, it was running. Expiramenting with deleting cache to get it going again.


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks mate. I'll report back with results


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 13, 2010)

fun_ said:


> --
> forgot to say,
> 
> it may not be suitable as a gift for wife/kids, unless they like hacking!

Click to collapse



LOL. Don't worry, she will just be happy that I spent time trying to improve her device.

Thanks for the precisions on all your points


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 13, 2010)

fun_ said:


> here is new build
> http://teamtelechips.naobsd.org/experimental/20101212/
> 
> use EM71 files for COBY MID7015. please wipe.
> ...

Click to collapse



hey just  a quick Q: Where do I pull the soft mac from on my original firmware? probably kind of newbie question sorry.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 13, 2010)

dhadlock said:


> hey just  a quick Q: Where do I pull the soft mac from on my original firmware? probably kind of newbie question sorry.

Click to collapse



Check out my guide here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=9735315#post9735315


----------



## dhadlock (Dec 13, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Check out my guide here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=9735315#post9735315

Click to collapse



thanx i shoulda read it all the way through but i got in a hurry. lol


----------



## fun_ (Dec 13, 2010)

random notes.

--
I want to add functionality for calibration/grab MAC address inside in CM. but need more work/time.

update.zip form image is better, "adb push" will not be required in future.

--
in clockworkmod recovery, you can use adb, can mount /system. and you can skip error  while install update.zip.

so I think you can do
1. flash clockworkmod recovery
2. boot recovery
3. install COBY's original update.zip (with ignore assert option)
4. connect adb, mount /system (by command or by menu), rename install-recovery.sh

but 3. 4. are bit complicate so I don't recommend it for everyone.


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 13, 2010)

fun_ said:


> absolutely, NO.

Click to collapse



I know, I explained myself later with the source being compiled with the stable release and not the experimental release. I didn't mean to say the new version is now a stable release for the Mid 7015. Sorry if I misled some people.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## fun_ (Dec 13, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> I know, I explained myself later with the source being compiled with the stable release and not the experimental release. I didn't mean to say the new version is now a stable release for the Mid 7015. Sorry if I misled some people.

Click to collapse



I see. but previous build was also mostly same as CM6.1, because it was in RC stage. froyo-stable branch was created just after (or just before) CM6.1 released. it was several days ago. no big difference between froyo branch and froyo-stable at this time.

and, it is important, no one in CyanogenMod project support any of my build. it's just my(team telechips) work.

many unofficial CM ports are available on the net. my build is one of them.


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 13, 2010)

Understood. Before your precisions I though you were working for CM.oups...

Anyway, thanks for your great work. Once it is more stable, I'll donate to the Telechips team or to you (if you have an account)

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 13, 2010)

I have been unable to get the new market working reliably on the tablet, but it is running on my Droid


----------



## fun_ (Dec 13, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> Understood. Before your precisions I though you were working for CM.oups...
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your great work. Once it is more stable, I'll donate to the Telechips team or to you (if you have an account)

Click to collapse



sorry, I know my explaination is not enough but it is bit hard to explain something carefully in English 

I'll continue this work, but remaining work is more difficullt.

thanks.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 13, 2010)

fun_ said:


> sorry, I know my explaination is not enough but it is bit hard to explain something carefully in English
> 
> I'll continue this work, but remaining work is more difficullt.
> 
> thanks.

Click to collapse



You do speak english quite well, though. Where are you from?


----------



## fun_ (Dec 13, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> You do speak english quite well, though. Where are you from?

Click to collapse



thanks. from Japan.

what I said is it consumes extra time from me


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 13, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> Download this signed ZIP, copy to SDcard. Reboot into clockworkmod, BACKUP!!! and then choose install zip from sdcard and then choose the signed zip you just downloaded. Reboot, enjoy.
> 
> I just tested with cyanogenmod.
> 
> Well, it was running. Expiramenting with deleting cache to get it going again.

Click to collapse



I'm attempting this now. So far I copied the zip to my sdcard, plugged in the device and on the computer in command prompt typed: adb shell

but it comes up and says 'adb server is out of date, Killing'

any idea of how i can flash into recovery?
I have the recovery file on the sdcard but i can't get as far as telling it to flash

any ideas? thanks


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 13, 2010)

Deenybird said:


> I'm attempting this now. So far I copied the zip to my sdcard, plugged in the device and on the computer in command prompt typed: adb shell
> 
> but it comes up and says 'adb server is out of date, Killing'
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hum... weird. Are you sure you have downloaded the Android sdk and installed the usb driver ?

You can try this

adb kill-server
adb usb (it should say something like connected to device)
then type adb shell

let me know if it works


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 13, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> hum... weird. Are you sure you have downloaded the Android sdk and installed the usb driver ?
> 
> You can try this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks,
things are working until this step:



> "type adb reboot recovery and press enter..."

Click to collapse



I just get a list of instructions on that command, the tablet never reboots

Just to be sure I'm not making a mistake: I'm using the same recovery.img that I placed on the card when I first installed clockwork and the market..
I am following these steps here and get stuck on step 9:



> 3. Open the Command Prompt in windows (cmd.exe)
> 4. Go to the android-sdk-windows\tools folder. Since I placed the android-sdk-windows folder on the root of my c drive, I typed cd\android-sdk-windows\tools and pressed enter.
> 5. Type adb shell and press enter.
> 6. Type su and press enter.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 13, 2010)

Are you sure you exited superuser mode and shell mode ?
Instead of CTRL +C, type exit 2 times until you don't see the pound sign (#) then type adb reboot recovery


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 13, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> Are you sure you exited superuser mode and shell mode ?
> Instead of CTRL +C, type exit 2 times until you don't see the pound sign (#) then type adb reboot recovery

Click to collapse



Yes, it definitely exits superuser mode.
Sometimes connecting the device and running adb shell it says 'device not connected'. I have to keep unplugging and replugging and then adb shell command works.

Here's a screenshot of the error in command prompt.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 13, 2010)

honestly I don't know. It really seems like the reboot option doesn't exist on the sdk version you have installed. (I see that you have version 1.0.20. My version is 1.0.26.)

To reboot in recovery, you can follow the guide on the coby website.

http://cobyusa.com/?p=prod&prod_num_id=10498&pcat_id=1013

Click on "How to update MID7015 firmware" and just follow the instruction to go in recovery.

btw, does it work if you only type adb reboot ?


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wouldn't you have DroidExplorer by any chance on your pc ? If yes, then there is your problem of "Adb server is out of date". 

Kill the process DroidExplorer in task manager. Go in your services and set the DroidExplorer service to manual and start again your adb. It should work.

See thread here for more info :  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=567955&page=3


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 13, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> honestly I don't know. It really seems like the reboot option doesn't exist on the sdk version you have installed. (I see that you have version 1.0.20. My version is 1.0.26.)
> 
> To reboot in recovery, you can follow the guide on the coby website.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



uh oh. I get 'adb: not found'...


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 13, 2010)

download the new sdk from here http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html and copy it somewhere you'll remember. Then try again to adb in command promp making sure you "cd" in the correct path


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 14, 2010)

seems I was using an out of date adb.exe...
the install of the market update went fine, but the market didn't change.
has it been confirmed working on a 7015, without coby's update, using clockworkmod?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 14, 2010)

Deenybird said:


> seems I was using an out of date adb.exe...
> the install of the market update went fine, but the market didn't change.
> has it been confirmed working on a 7015, without coby's update, using clockworkmod?

Click to collapse



I only had it working for a brief time, and that was on cyanogen. It quickly quit on me and I have not been able to get this new version of market working again.


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 14, 2010)

does the fact that mine still shows the previous market unchanged lead you to believe that my update didn't actually install?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 14, 2010)

Deenybird said:


> does the fact that mine still shows the previous market unchanged lead you to believe that my update didn't actually install?

Click to collapse



Yes, it would suggest that.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 14, 2010)

Did you get clockwork installed then? Tell me, exactly, the procedure that you are using.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 14, 2010)

/\
are you referring to me?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 14, 2010)

Deenybird said:


> /\
> are you referring to me?

Click to collapse



Yes. I think we are the only two here right now.


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 14, 2010)

well,
I dropped your zip on the root of the sd, connected my device, launched cmd.exe and entered these commands, only this time after telling it to reboot, it actually did reboot into recovery and I didn't get any errors about adb being out of date:





then I followed your instructions, but i didn't backup...


> Reboot into clockworkmod, BACKUP!!! and then choose install zip from sdcard and then choose the signed zip you just downloaded. Reboot,

Click to collapse



after it installed *i didn't read all the text that scrolled up, but there was no obvious error*. I navigated back thru the menu and rebooted. Yet clicking on the Market app still brings up the original...


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 14, 2010)

Deenybird said:


> well,
> I dropped your zip on the root of the sd, connected my device, launched cmd.exe and entered these commands, only this time after telling it to reboot, it actually did reboot into recovery and I didn't get any errors about adb being out of date:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you were rebooted into clockworkmod on your tablet? You then chose backup/restore and then chose backup from the next menu?


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 14, 2010)

well i think i rebooted into recovery.img,
and no i did not choose backup/restore, I selected 'install zip from sdcard'


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 14, 2010)

Deenybird said:


> well i think i rebooted into recovery.img,
> and no i did not choose backup/restore, I selected 'install zip from sdcard'

Click to collapse



I very much advise doing a backup first. 

Anyway, you select install zip from sdcard, select Vending-2.2.6-signed-testkeys.update and then you should be presented with a screen with about ten "no"'s and one "yes." clearly, select the yes. once it installs successfully, choose to reboot.


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 14, 2010)

oh yes, i forgot about that screen with the no's.
Correct, I navigated down to the 'yes' and then selected reboot


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 14, 2010)

Deenybird said:


> oh yes, i forgot about that screen with the no's.
> Correct, I navigated down to the 'yes' and then selected reboot

Click to collapse



You executed the procedure correctly, with no success. Let me ask you something, how did you get the old market on without having had clockworkmod prior to this?


----------



## Deenybird (Dec 14, 2010)

no, i did have CM. I followed this great guide here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=858952

I just retried the install with the same result. I watched the install process this time, and it seemed to install fine, ending with 'install complete'....


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 14, 2010)

Deenybird said:


> no, i did have CM. I followed this great guide here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=858952
> 
> I just retried the install with the same result. I watched the install process this time, and it seemed to install fine, ending with 'install complete'....

Click to collapse



I think, perhaps, the main difference is that I was installing to CyanogenMod-- which is based of of Froyo, and you are trying to install to Eclair.


----------



## Darkrickpr (Dec 14, 2010)

hello is theirs a way to make the coby kyros screen resolution more smaller cuz all the sistem look to big compare to other tablet icon are to large.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 15, 2010)

Darkrickpr said:


> hello is theirs a way to make the coby kyros screen resolution more smaller cuz all the sistem look to big compare to other tablet icon are to large.

Click to collapse



If you have your tablet roooted, try the market app LCD density.


----------



## Acturbo (Dec 15, 2010)

*Tablet for dad*

Hey guys just had some quick questions for those of you that have experience with this device.  My dad loves my G tablet, but sadly I cannot afford to get him one for Christmas.  He has some experience with Android(Owns a Droid).  I could take care of getting standard market up and running for him.  So here are my questions:

Would this device be sufficient as a reader(kindle, nook, etc).  Would it be ok for casual internet surfing?  How is the touch screen?

Its either one of these or a non color nook.  If anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated.  

Thanks


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 15, 2010)

Acturbo said:


> Hey guys just had some quick questions for those of you that have experience with this device.  My dad loves my G tablet, but sadly I cannot afford to get him one for Christmas.  He has some experience with Android(Owns a Droid).  I could take care of getting standard market up and running for him.  So here are my questions:
> 
> Would this device be sufficient as a reader(kindle, nook, etc).  Would it be ok for casual internet surfing?  How is the touch screen?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well... it depends what your dad is expecting. I have an HTC Desire which is by far more powerfull than my Coby tablet. I bought it for my wife as a Christmas gift and I'm pretty she will love it. I installed CyanogenMod, the market, the fix to see all market apps and it's working great. You don't need to install CyanogenMod as it's only in beta mode right now but I think the market is a must. I installed FBREader as the ebook reader and it's working great. I convert all my ebooks with Calibre and them copy them on my microsd card in my tablet. She currently has a ebook reader and hates it. It takes 1-2 to turn pages, it freezes, etc so this tablet will perfect for her because there are no lags

Regarding the surfing. It seems fine. I haven't had any problems. My only complains is about games like Angry Birds that don't work and some artifacts but maybe the artifacts are only because of CyanogenMod.

Now, for the touscreen. It took me a while to get used to it as, like I said, I own a HTC Desire so moving from a capacitive toushcreen to a resistive touchscreen is something really different and you need to get used it.

Hope it helps


----------



## Acturbo (Dec 15, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> Well... it depends what your dad is expecting. I have an HTC Desire which is by far more powerfull than my Coby tablet. I bought it for my wife as a Christmas gift and I'm pretty she will love it. I installed CyanogenMod, the market, the fix to see all market apps and it's working great. You don't need to install CyanogenMod as it's only in beta mode right now but I think the market is a must. I installed FBREader as the ebook reader and it's working great. I convert all my ebooks with Calibre and them copy them on my microsd card in my tablet. She currently has a ebook reader and hates it. It takes 1-2 to turn pages, it freezes, etc so this tablet will perfect for her because there are no lags
> 
> Regarding the surfing. It seems fine. I haven't had any problems. My only complains is about games like Angry Birds that don't work and some artifacts but maybe the artifacts are only because of CyanogenMod.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your quick reply it is very helpful.  I think I'm leaning towards this over the Nook right now just so he could have access to the internet and I'm sure there are a few other apps he has on his phone now that would work that he would find useful. One final question, do you have any idea if both the nook and kindle apps work on the Coby?


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 15, 2010)

Acturbo said:


> Thanks for your quick reply it is very helpful.  I think I'm leaning towards this over the Nook right now just so he could have access to the internet and I'm sure there are a few other apps he has on his phone now that would work that he would find useful. One final question, do you have any idea if both the nook and kindle apps work on the Coby?

Click to collapse



I didn't try them and don't have it with me right now but I'm pretty sure it works. I installed FBReader and Google Books and both were working perfectly so I don't see why Nook and Kindle apps wouldn't work.


----------



## Acturbo (Dec 15, 2010)

stoned99 said:


> I didn't try them and don't have it with me right now but I'm pretty sure it works. I installed FBReader and Google Books and both were working perfectly so I don't see why Nook and Kindle apps wouldn't work.

Click to collapse



Awesome, thanks again.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 15, 2010)

Acturbo said:


> Awesome, thanks again.

Click to collapse



I have used the kindle app on the 7015, but haven't tried nook.


----------



## Acturbo (Dec 15, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I have used the kindle app on the 7015, but haven't tried nook.

Click to collapse



Thats cool, as long as one or the other functions he should be ok.  This has to be better then the non color nook.  Or I hope it is anyways.


----------



## poncespr (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi. I created a Kyros group in facebook and just wanted to invite anyone interested! It is called Coby Kyros. I am new at this but hope we can get to share information there as well as here.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## xaueious (Dec 18, 2010)

For everyone who has tested the Lonpad firmware, the touchscreen stops working? 

That would indicate that the touchscreens between the two devices are physically different, and that I had been misreporting that the screen was a resistive multitouch panel n the 7015. Can someone confirm once and for all?


----------



## fun_ (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm bit confusing. can someone clarify?

I know COBY 7015 has capability for flashing by fastboot.
I think Lonpad D7 has capability for flashing by FWDN because Lonpad provides FWDN & tcc8900_mtd.img style updater.

I'm not sure 7015 has FWDN capability, and I'm not sure D7 has fastboot capability too.

it may possible the device which was flashed with wrong bootloader(lk.rom) for another device may get another capability. but I want to know the capability under official ROM.

--
if 7015 and D7 are different, then I want to know which one is EM71


----------



## xaueious (Dec 18, 2010)

Pandawill told me that the EM71 was the Lonpad D7 in a live chat session before. 

According to this thread, flashing the MID7015 with the Lonpad D7 makes the touchscreen unusable: http://tipstir.the-talk.net/mid7015...lacements-for-mid7015-4g-with-market-t709.htm



> I test it and it is all in Chinese, it also didn't start and the screen was not responding. I had to revert to update.zip from coby website.

Click to collapse



This indicates that the kernel is compatible at least in the recovery, as he was able to revert to the the original ROM by flashing via recovery update.zip. 

The D7 is listed as a multitouch resistive touchpanel while the 7015 is listed as a single touch.


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 18, 2010)

xaueious said:


> Pandawill told me that the EM71 was the Lonpad D7 in a live chat session before.
> 
> According to this thread, flashing the MID7015 with the Lonpad D7 makes the touchscreen unusable: http://tipstir.the-talk.net/mid7015...lacements-for-mid7015-4g-with-market-t709.htm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wonder if the touchscreen is actually non-working or just horribly mis-calibrated as was the case when we first install CyanogenMod. Has anyone tried pushing their calc_table to the device after flashing Lonpad?


----------



## fun_ (Dec 18, 2010)

xaueious said:


> Pandawill told me that the EM71 was the Lonpad D7 in a live chat session before.
> 
> According to this thread, flashing the MID7015 with the Lonpad D7 makes the touchscreen unusable: http://tipstir.the-talk.net/mid7015...lacements-for-mid7015-4g-with-market-t709.htm

Click to collapse



thanks. and sorry I was wrong... I need to make two CM image, one for COBY MID7015, and another for EM71/D7.


----------



## tiredchris (Dec 20, 2010)

How would you go about changing the source for the Kyros 7015 to be able to loop? I want to put Debian on to run through vpn like I've been seeing with other Android devices. Did I buy the wrong tablet? X_x


----------



## salakavala (Dec 20, 2010)

xaueious said:


> For everyone who has tested the Lonpad firmware, the touchscreen stops working?
> 
> That would indicate that the touchscreens between the two devices are physically different, and that I had been misreporting that the screen was a resistive multitouch panel n the 7015. Can someone confirm once and for all?

Click to collapse



I updated my pad from the coby site, and the touch screen isn't working at all...
Can someone help me with this?


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 20, 2010)

Fun- two questions, both about CyanogenMod. 

1: The touchscreen sensitivity on this is so much better than stock on the 7015. Why is this and can it be used to better the touchscreen for those running Eclair on this machine?

2: The "night-vision" render effect built into CyanogenMod is indispensable for myself and my astronomy buddies. Is there anyway to port a standalone version of this feature to Eclair?

Thx for your expert input.


----------



## fun_ (Dec 21, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> 1: The touchscreen sensitivity on this is so much better than stock on the 7015. Why is this and can it be used to better the touchscreen for those running Eclair on this machine?

Click to collapse



I have no idea but JIT may affect response speed?
still better sensitivity when JIT off?



adamdietrick said:


> 2: The "night-vision" render effect built into CyanogenMod is indispensable for myself and my astronomy buddies. Is there anyway to port a standalone version of this feature to Eclair?

Click to collapse



no idea, sorry. I'm not so expert...


----------



## fun_ (Dec 21, 2010)

salakavala said:


> I updated my pad from the coby site, and the touch screen isn't working at all...
> Can someone help me with this?

Click to collapse



what tablet you are using?


----------



## salakavala (Dec 21, 2010)

fun_ said:


> what tablet you are using?

Click to collapse



I have the Lonpad D7


----------



## fun_ (Dec 22, 2010)

salakavala said:


> I have the Lonpad D7

Click to collapse



then, use firmware from Lonpad
http://www.lonpad.com/download/download9.html


----------



## srosca (Dec 22, 2010)

*Sign update.zip*

How can I sign an update for a tablet similar to this.
Whatever I try I keep getting an update failed aplication not signed

The update sign from kyros works


----------



## adamdietrick (Dec 23, 2010)

fun_ said:


> I have no idea but JIT may affect response speed?
> still better sensitivity when JIT off?

Click to collapse



I searched around but couldnt find much on this. How would I enable or disable JIT on Eclair?


----------



## fun_ (Dec 23, 2010)

adamdietrick said:


> I searched around but couldnt find much on this. How would I enable or disable JIT on Eclair?

Click to collapse



ah, please try CM with JIT off and compare eclair 
Settings->CM settings->performance


----------



## Jon El Canche (Dec 27, 2010)

I just got the Coby Kyros 7015 and saw on Coby's website that there is a firmware update.  However, out of the box the tablet is running firmware version 2.1-update1.  Is this already update or do I still need to do that?  Thanks.


----------



## billquinn1 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Kernel source released*

Found this on slatedroid.



> Telechips left us a Christmas present!
> 
> https://www.telechips.com/technical_support/kor/opensource/opensource_list.asp#none
> 
> Kernel source and some android modifications available as of 12-24-2010.

Click to collapse


----------



## stoned99 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hopefully, somebody will build a custom rom, or modify the kernel to be able to use setcpu. I'm currently downloading it and see if I could do something


----------



## killabond (Dec 31, 2010)

dfran1 said:


> I can not get it to root?  I tried a couple methods already and no go so far
> 
> any step by step directions for this unit?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



androidtablets.net/forum/coby-tablets/3217-coby-kyros-mid7015-utimate-guide-rooting-android-market-clockworkmod-recovery.html

good guide to root it


----------



## Ang3lmack (Dec 31, 2010)

Bump, would to see something working

Sometimes you have to just lick the shirt and go to town...incredible


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## guod2002 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Bootloader?*

ok so i successfully rooted, installed clockworkmod, install g-apps, and flashed the cm based custom rom for this tablet, after flashing in clockwork and rebooting, i go through the first screen that says coby, gives bootlaoder version, processor info, the to the second screen that just says coby, then to what im guessing is the boot image for the custom rom, looks like a mix of a penguin a cat and some other animal, and i freeze there, i cannot reboot into clockwork, can anyone tell me how to load bootloader on this device, also im fairly new to using adb and giving commands but ive been doing good so far, is there a way to flash a rom through abd if you cant get the device past this screen to where windows will recognize it as the eclair device?


----------



## adamdietrick (Jan 1, 2011)

guod2002 said:


> ok so i successfully rooted, installed clockworkmod, install g-apps, and flashed the cm based custom rom for this tablet, after flashing in clockwork and rebooting, i go through the first screen that says coby, gives bootlaoder version, processor info, the to the second screen that just says coby, then to what im guessing is the boot image for the custom rom, looks like a mix of a penguin a cat and some other animal, and i freeze there, i cannot reboot into clockwork, can anyone tell me how to load bootloader on this device, also im fairly new to using adb and giving commands but ive been doing good so far, is there a way to flash a rom through abd if you can get the device past this screen to where windows will recognize it as the eclair device?

Click to collapse



Dude, you grabbed the wrong ROM. The loader for this one has a skateboarding android or something like that.

Check this thread for a tutorial with the links to all the proper downloads.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=9735315#post9735315


----------



## guod2002 (Jan 1, 2011)

i figured it was something like that, now i just need to know if anyone knows how to load bootloader or how i can flash a rom since i cant get into clockwork, im thinking im pretty close to...whats the term??? ah yes BRICKED


----------



## adamdietrick (Jan 1, 2011)

guod2002 said:


> i figured it was something like that, now i just need to know if anyone knows how to load bootloader or how i can flash a rom since i cant get into clockwork, im thinking im pretty close to...whats the term??? ah yes BRICKED

Click to collapse



Nah, you're fine. I did the same thing. Let me dig up the post you need...


----------



## adamdietrick (Jan 1, 2011)

guod2002 said:


> i figured it was something like that, now i just need to know if anyone knows how to load bootloader or how i can flash a rom since i cant get into clockwork, im thinking im pretty close to...whats the term??? ah yes BRICKED

Click to collapse





phygman said:


> Reset the pad holding down the menu key.  This will bring the phone up in fastboot mode.
> 
> Under windows make sure the device is seen as a fastboot interface device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure your recovery.img is in the tools folder of the android sdk.


----------



## guod2002 (Jan 1, 2011)

ok that helps, one more question, when i do this and plug in usb, it gives me the found new hardware message and tries to find the drivers, are they already in the sdk somewhere and i just need to point windows to them?


----------



## adamdietrick (Jan 1, 2011)

guod2002 said:


> ok that helps, one more question, when i do this and plug in usb, it gives me the found new hardware message and tries to find the drivers, are they already in the sdk somewhere and i just need to point windows to them?

Click to collapse



What version of windows are you using?  When you installed the sdk, there was an option to install drivers...


----------



## guod2002 (Jan 1, 2011)

vista, ill try installing sdk again, when you hold down the menu and reset should it bring up a screen or no?


----------



## adamdietrick (Jan 1, 2011)

guod2002 said:


> vista, ill try installing sdk again, when you hold down the menu and reset should it bring up a screen or no?

Click to collapse



If I remember correctly, it appears to hang on the boot screen.


----------



## guod2002 (Jan 1, 2011)

ok, i checked sdk, im installing a few updates but i did install all when i downloaded newest sdk a few days ago


----------



## adamdietrick (Jan 1, 2011)

guod2002 said:


> ok, i checked sdk, im installing a few updates but i did install all when i downloaded newest sdk a few days ago

Click to collapse



Maybe someone running vista can help you out, I am on Win7 and have no probs.

Maybe try this page: http://developer.android.com/sdk/win-usb.html

Halfway down the page there are instructions for vista.


----------



## guod2002 (Jan 1, 2011)

ok, ive uninstalled sdk and re-installed the latest version, can anyone help with getting vista to recognize the device as a fastboot device?


----------



## adamdietrick (Jan 1, 2011)

guod2002 said:


> ok, ive uninstalled sdk and re-installed the latest version, can anyone help with getting vista to recognize the device as a fastboot device?

Click to collapse



Did you try the link I sent, with drivers and instructions for Vista?


----------



## guod2002 (Jan 1, 2011)

i have, im in the middle of retrying dowloading all packages and all 3rd party packages again, do you know what the name of the driver for fastboot is?


----------



## adamdietrick (Jan 1, 2011)

guod2002 said:


> i have, im in the middle of retrying dowloading all packages and all 3rd party packages again, do you know what the name of the driver for fastboot is?

Click to collapse



Its just part of the regular driver.


----------



## guod2002 (Jan 1, 2011)

adamdietrick said:


> Its just part of the regular driver.

Click to collapse



part of the eclair driver? im thinking if thats the case, the custom rom was i believe froyo based so do i need to try to get windows to recognize the device as a froyo device? or is it just part of adbwinapi


----------



## guod2002 (Jan 1, 2011)

ok, i think i have the driver issue figured out, it sees it as android phone bootloader interface now, however, when i open fastboot.exe, command prompt just flashes up then closes before i can even read the screen

i hit prtsc when i did this and this is what i see in fastboot...


usage : fastboot [ <option>]  <command>

commands:
update <filename>                                  reflash device from update.zip

there are alot more commands after that but i dont think its neccessary to type them all, like i said fastboot.exe opens and closes before i can even read these commands real time so i cant enter them....yet


----------



## adamdietrick (Jan 1, 2011)

phygman said:


> Reset the pad holding down the menu key.  This will bring the phone up in fastboot mode.
> 
> Under windows make sure the device is seen as a fastboot interface device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let try this again. First, you need to copy your recovery.img into the same directory as fastboot.exe, then open a command prompt window, cd to the previously mentioned directory, and execute this command: fastboot flash recovery recovery.img


----------



## guod2002 (Jan 1, 2011)

ok, i think i have it figured out, like i said im still fairly new to adb so im still learning,


----------



## adamdietrick (Jan 1, 2011)

guod2002 said:


> ok, i think i have it figured out, like i said im still fairly new to adb so im still learning,

Click to collapse



Sounds like you are new to command prompt as well. Did you get clockwork installed then?


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## guod2002 (Jan 1, 2011)

actually, im back to square one, i didnt have the drivers figured out, windows was seeing the device as android bootloader interface but when i would type the commands in, it would sit there saying waiting for device and when i typed the fastboot device command, it did not show the device, i think im going to try this on a computer with windows 7, im not sure what the issue is with mine and im done for tonight, i really appreciate your help, if your interested in restoring clockwork for me, email me at [email protected] and we'll discuss compensation lol, id be willing to pay someone at this point


----------



## adamdietrick (Jan 1, 2011)

guod2002 said:


> actually, im back to square one, i didnt have the drivers figured out, windows was seeing the device as android bootloader interface but when i would type the commands in, it would sit there saying waiting for device and when i typed the fastboot device command, it did not show the device, i think im going to try this on a computer with windows 7, im not sure what the issue is with mine and im done for tonight, i really appreciate your help, if your interested in restoring clockwork for me, email me at [email protected] and we'll discuss compensation lol, id be willing to pay someone at this point

Click to collapse



Try adb remount


----------



## guod2002 (Jan 1, 2011)

i just got it, i had to connect my droid incredible to my computer and make sure i could use fastboot with it then use the same drivers for the 7015 when i plugged it in, so it sees it as myHTC and when you run fastboot devices it calls the device "?     fastboot" but i was able to flash clockwork mod, reboot into clockwork and restore my backup i created before i got into this mess


----------



## firstorbit84 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi guys... I'm new here and have a Coby Kyros MID7015... I would like to find out how to use the USB Host with a USB Bluetooth adapter and tether the device to my Blackberry 9700 to use it as a modem. 

I'd also like to eventually use a USB GPS adapter as well.

I was told over on the SlateDroid forum (which directed me here) that the kernel modules for USB BT and GPS support would have to be installed... I'm new to Android, so I have no idea how to go about doing this... any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

-Max


----------



## ace354 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone tried to overclock this yet 

Sent from my MID7015 using XDA App


----------



## tandxcstar1 (Jan 4, 2011)

ace354 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone tried to overclock this yet
> 
> Sent from my MID7015 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nope not yet. I've looked everywhere. Need someone to make the kernels. I wish I knew how. 


Sent from my tricked out pay phone across the street from the liquor store.


----------



## flem54 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello everyone, first time I read this forum and you are doing a good job. I read the 61 pages and I found this question:



eresendes said:


> Does this have Google Contacts and Calendar?  I've installed another G. Apps file and it didn't have contacts or calendars working.

Click to collapse



There is no answer for that. I have the same question, is it possible to have Google Contact and Calendar on the 7015? This way I can use this tablet for my work.

Thank you.


----------



## mcalhoun (Jan 8, 2011)

flem54 said:


> Hello everyone, first time I read this forum and you are doing a good job. I read the 61 pages and I found this question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've install Cyanogen on mine and contacts works just like the phone, as a matter of fact it synced all my contacts from my google acct. and added them on the Kyros. BEAUTIFUL.  

Just checked and YEP calendar works too.

Battery lasts twice as long to boot.


----------



## BroDroid (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone having a problem with there you tube not working? 

Sent from my Droid using XDA App


----------



## opilion (Jan 14, 2011)

What are your thoughts? With all of the new A8 based Coby tablets running 2.3 announced at CES, is the 7015 worth buying at this point? Not sure on release dates, but some have suggested as early as March. That said, I can pick up a 7015 for ~ $160 CAD today - not sure how much the new ones will sell for. My other thought is that the general consensus seems to be that the build quality of the 7015 is pretty decent - I guess there is no guarantee that the new ones will be manufactured by the same third party or to the same standards. Also not sure how much resale value the 7015 will have after 6 months. Even $160 looks kinda steep for the specs compared to the Nook Color retailing for $90 more - though Nook would require a trip to the US as I am in Canada. Canada needs more tablets!!

The impulsive side of me wants to jump on this, but I suspect it would be wiser to wait. Just feeling kinda twitchy since my PDN died


----------



## adamdietrick (Jan 14, 2011)

opilion said:


> What are your thoughts? With all of the new A8 based Coby tablets running 2.3 announced at CES, is the 7015 worth buying at this point? Not sure on release dates, but some have suggested as early as March. That said, I can pick up a 7015 for ~ $160 CAD today - not sure how much the new ones will sell for. My other thought is that the general consensus seems to be that the build quality of the 7015 is pretty decent - I guess there is no guarantee that the new ones will be manufactured by the same third party or to the same standards. Also not sure how much resale value the 7015 will have after 6 months. Even $160 looks kinda steep for the specs compared to the Nook Color retailing for $90 more - though Nook would require a trip to the US as I am in Canada. Canada needs more tablets!!
> 
> The impulsive side of me wants to jump on this, but I suspect it would be wiser to wait. Just feeling kinda twitchy since my PDN died

Click to collapse



Kmart has a 90 day return policy...


----------



## stoned99 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just so you know guys, my Mid7015 is dead since yesterday. The screen is displaying a rainbow of colors vertically and white/black colors horizontally. I did a reset and same problem. I even have it during the post (when it display the amount of RAM, cpu, etc) 

I'm currently on the phone speaking with the tech support. I'll you know how the tech support is in case you have a problem.

edit: Just to add that my wife was playing Solitaire on it when it started so I wasn't doing anything that could have damaged it


----------



## adamdietrick (Jan 14, 2011)

stoned99 said:


> Just so you know guys, my Mid7015 is dead since yesterday. The screen is displaying a rainbow of colors vertically and white/black colors horizontally. I did a reset and same problem. I even have it during the post (when it display the amount of RAM, cpu, etc)
> 
> I'm currently on the phone speaking with the tech support. I'll you know how the tech support is in case you have a problem.

Click to collapse



Every time I've had a device do that, its been a loose cable on the display or a cracked display. Usually if it s a crack you see an area that looks like the colors have dripped or bled onto it.


----------



## adamdietrick (Jan 14, 2011)

stoned99 said:


> Just so you know guys, my Mid7015 is dead since yesterday. The screen is displaying a rainbow of colors vertically and white/black colors horizontally. I did a reset and same problem. I even have it during the post (when it display the amount of RAM, cpu, etc)
> 
> I'm currently on the phone speaking with the tech support. I'll you know how the tech support is in case you have a problem.
> 
> edit: Just to add that my wife was playing Solitaire on it when it started so I wasn't doing anything that could have damaged it

Click to collapse



If you pop your tablet open (medium sized flat screwdriver inserted near the power switch does a clean job of it) you will see a large white connector on the right side of the board-- I am quite sure this is the video connector. Try re-seating this connection and see if it does the trick for you.


----------



## stoned99 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll verify it tonight. Thanks for the info.

So here's how the warranty works

I contacted their support. Waited for about 5 minutes (not bad). Spoke with only one representative (which is great). Then she asked me what the problem was. Took my coordinates and gave me a ref number. She told me I need to send back the unit with a 10$ money order, a copy of the receipt, description of the problem and my ref number. So, I'm not sure how it will cost me send back my unit but from Canada to USA (Georgia), I guess it will cost me at least 15$-20$ + my 10$ money order for a total of 30$. Not bad, but would have expected not to pay anything since I received it on the 10th of December...


----------



## adamdietrick (Jan 14, 2011)

stoned99 said:


> I'll verify it tonight. Thanks for the info.
> 
> So here's how the warranty works
> 
> I contacted their support. Waited for about 5 minutes (not bad). Spoke with only one representative (which is great). Then she asked me what the problem was. Took my coordinates and gave me a ref number. She told me I need to send back the unit with a 10$ money order, a copy of the receipt, description of the problem and my ref number. So, I'm not sure how it will cost me send back my unit but from Canada to USA (Georgia), I guess it will cost me at least 15$-20$ + my 10$ money order for a total of 30$. Not bad, but would have expected not to pay anything since I received it on the 10th of December...

Click to collapse



Can you return it to the store? I bought mine in late November, and it says on my receipt that I have until February (can't remember the exact date) to return or exchange it.


----------



## stoned99 (Jan 14, 2011)

adamdietrick said:


> If you pop your tablet open (medium sized flat screwdriver inserted near the power switch does a clean job of it) you will see a large white connector on the right side of the board-- I am quite sure this is the video connector. Try re-seating this connection and see if it does the trick for you.

Click to collapse



Thanks I'll try it tonight. Hope it will work cause I don't want to pay the shipping fees.


----------



## stoned99 (Jan 14, 2011)

adamdietrick said:


> Can you return it to the store? I bought mine in late November, and it says on my receipt that I have until February (can't remember the exact date) to return or exchange it.

Click to collapse



Nope I contacted Dell Canada and they said it was only valid for a month. Can't be believe that since I gave it for Christmas to my wife so technically it's only 3 weeks old (except that I played with it a lot before christmas).

I'll contact them again and say I'm not satisfied with the support


----------



## opilion (Jan 14, 2011)

adamdietrick said:


> Kmart has a 90 day return policy...

Click to collapse



You guys in the US are lucky - much more selection and very liberal return policies. Here in Canada, the best it gets is TigerDirect stores with a few models, but returns are not easy. Archos might start dropping soon in our FutureShop and BestBuy chains, but right now they have nothing.


----------



## stoned99 (Jan 14, 2011)

adamdietrick said:


> If you pop your tablet open (medium sized flat screwdriver inserted near the power switch does a clean job of it) you will see a large white connector on the right side of the board-- I am quite sure this is the video connector. Try re-seating this connection and see if it does the trick for you.

Click to collapse



Wouhou! It worked! Thanks! In fact the back (cover) wasn't removed completely when the graphics became normal. Just in case, I removed it completely, disconnected the large white connector and connected it back. Powered on the device and everything was back how the graphics should look.

I made some small scratches but barely noticeable, well worth the saving of 30 bucks! 

Thanks AdamTrick for that! I owe you one.

Here's a pix in case someone want to see how the board looks like


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## havic (Jan 14, 2011)

*Whats with Rom development*

Hey everyone what's up anyone trying any rom development with this thing yet.
But the factory rom is slow and sluggish. 

The Froyo would be nice but unable to mount sdcard is a big turn away for me.


----------



## adamdietrick (Jan 15, 2011)

stoned99 said:


> Wouhou! It worked! Thanks! In fact the back (cover) wasn't removed completely when the graphics became normal. Just in case, I removed it completely, disconnected the large white connector and connected it back. Powered on the device and everything was back how the graphics should look.
> 
> I made some small scratches but barely noticeable, well worth the saving of 30 bucks!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad to be of service!


----------



## havic (Jan 15, 2011)

So has anyone noticed that with the froyo mod you don't need to modify the wifi settings to connect to a tether. It will allow for the connection without it.Another thing is that there was some info about not being able to play video I can't get you tube to work with the normal app but I can stream video using a program called orb. Works very well with a good wifi connection.


----------



## biggeorgef (Jan 15, 2011)

opilion said:


> What are your thoughts? With all of the new A8 based Coby tablets running 2.3 announced at CES, is the 7015 worth buying at this point? Not sure on release dates, but some have suggested as early as March. That said, I can pick up a 7015 for ~ $160 CAD today - not sure how much the new ones will sell for. My other thought is that the general consensus seems to be that the build quality of the 7015 is pretty decent - I guess there is no guarantee that the new ones will be manufactured by the same third party or to the same standards. Also not sure how much resale value the 7015 will have after 6 months. Even $160 looks kinda steep for the specs compared to the Nook Color retailing for $90 more - though Nook would require a trip to the US as I am in Canada. Canada needs more tablets!!
> 
> The impulsive side of me wants to jump on this, but I suspect it would be wiser to wait. Just feeling kinda twitchy since my PDN died

Click to collapse



I bought this tablet for my 12-year old son for Christmas from Kmart for $140 on sale. Before I gave it to him I rooted it and installed the Google Market. It works like a champ! He uses it everyday, primarily for games and watching YouTube.

I so want to install a better ROM! It's running stock right now. So I'm looking.

BTW... I'd strongly suggest Kmart for this tablet purchase. 90-day return policy, no questions asked. And you can get a 2-year replacement warranty for $14.


----------



## lschroeder (Jan 18, 2011)

*Video over wifi froyo vs eclair*



havic said:


> So has anyone noticed that with the froyo mod you don't need to modify the wifi settings to connect to a tether. It will allow for the connection without it.Another thing is that there was some info about not being able to play video I can't get you tube to work with the normal app but I can stream video using a program called orb. Works very well with a good wifi connection.

Click to collapse



Did you try the orb video with android eclair 2.1? My orb live tv and video drop out with android 2.1 on my rooted gapp 7015. My orb is an older version running on XP 2.8 single core Athlon computer. I can not use the current version of orb because the XP Athlon cpu is too weak.

I can get my HAVA (sling box like) to work in 2.1 when I stream a SD at low quality over my wifi g network although it takes a long time to buffer. By the way I also have Pogo Plug.

Pogo Plug and orb will stream music fine in 2.1 but the video mp4 starts and shortly stops.

I have been thinking about installing froyo but currently convert my Beyond TV files with VideoRedo TVSuite, removing the padding and/or commercials, to mp4 and use the eclair video players for playback. I could use froyo over wifi instead.


----------



## jtgoody (Jan 18, 2011)

lschroeder said:


> Did you try the orb video with android eclair 2.1? My orb live tv and video drop out with android 2.1 on my rooted gapp 7015. My orb is an older version running on XP 2.8 single core Athlon computer. I can not use the current version of orb because the XP Athlon cpu is too weak.
> 
> I can get my HAVA (sling box like) to work in 2.1 when I stream a SD at low quality over my wifi g network although it takes a long time to buffer. By the way I also have Pogo Plug.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you get  your hava working? I am using testtube on my lg ally. Testtube dosent show up in the market on my kyros. I pulled the apk off my phone and installed it on  the kyros. it runs but when searching for a connection it can not find the hava(the settings are identical for the ally which works fine). I know i must be missing something here to get my hava working on the kyros would be amazing.


----------



## lschroeder (Jan 18, 2011)

jtgoody said:


> How did you get  your hava working? I am using testtube on my lg ally. Testtube dosent show up in the market on my kyros. I pulled the apk off my phone and installed it on  the kyros. it runs but when searching for a connection it can not find the hava(the settings are identical for the ally which works fine). I know i must be missing something here to get my hava working on the kyros would be amazing.

Click to collapse



Use the market to get VulkanoPlayer,apk. Moonsoon new player for Vulkano box that works on their legacy HAVA boxes.

I used the xscope trial web browser from 7015 to install the beta version of VulkanPlayer.apk from the link below. It works slightly better for me than the market version. Both barely syncs, always seems to want to be Optimizing..., this is using an SD channel with Live streaming quality set to Low.

http://monsoonftp.com/web/VulkanoPlayer.apk


----------



## symbiiote (Jan 19, 2011)

is there a good working froyo for the kyros yet? and also, when i flash my recovery and boot into it it works but after i restart and try to boot into it it goes to the stock recovery....why?


----------



## teamw (Jan 19, 2011)

I am a novice in this mod business, but did get my 7015 rooted and loaded with Marketplace using procedures explained here.  Downloaded and installed the free Dish Remote Access streaming video ap to connect to my 922 sling server.  It won't load - flashes a black screen with a dish header before returning immediately to home.

Could someone please see if this ap will load on a machine with cyanogen mod installed.  If anyone has Dish and can try connecting, so much the better.  But just knowing it will load will be sufficient for me to try to do the mod.  Don't want to try it otherwise, because I will be returning the 7015 if the Dish ap will not work, and I don't want to brick it - which is a 50-50 prospect with my lack of knowledge.

Thanks


----------



## stoned99 (Jan 26, 2011)

Some bad news. The device started again to display graphics. Poped it open, removed the white ribbon, connected it again, still the same problem. I have no doubt that the problem resides in there since when I completely remove the ribbon, the screen went all white and when I plugged it back in the colors started to show.

Unfortunately there must be something wrong with the ribbon or the other side of the connector (side of the touchscreen) but I can't unscrew the screws since I need to have "super duper extra tiny" screwdriver but I don't. Anyway, I also had problems with the unit not turning on recently or not charging so I decided to ship the unit back to Coby to repair both problems. Let's hope they don't argue that because it is rooted and has the market on it, it voids the warranty. I wish I could have remove it first but without a display it's not an easy job.

I should get it back in 6 to 8 weeks. 

My wife will really miss it since she's in maternity leave and was using it as a ebook reader and to play Solitaire 

The only good thing I can see about having to wait 8 weeks is we might have some more improvements to it and making a fully working CyanogenMod


----------



## chicle_11 (Jan 29, 2011)

I rooted mine following the step-by-step instructions on tipstir.the-talk.net forum:

I'm waiting for tipstir to come out with a ROM......  I'm using his RSX type S on my flytouch clone, and it's working great.


----------



## wdenker (Feb 11, 2011)

any work on 2.2 for this yet?  Or a simple rom I can flash?


----------



## stoned99 (Feb 12, 2011)

wdenker said:


> any work on 2.2 for this yet?  Or a simple rom I can flash?

Click to collapse



Yep, see here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=868842

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## tipstir (Feb 13, 2011)

chicle_11 said:


> I rooted mine following the step-by-step instructions on tipstir.the-talk.net forum:
> 
> I'm waiting for tipstir to come out with a ROM......  I'm using his RSX type S on my flytouch clone, and it's working great.

Click to collapse



Hey thanks for the comment. I have it one coming soon, but I am testing it but I got it 16% improvement in performance and battery last and last.  Memory is an issue with the OS though as the unit does boot-up with 256MB and once into the Eclair you loose 102MB. Most I can muster out of the system is 92MB free so far. 

Still a work in progress.. ACADEV TC200SS MOD coming soon!


----------



## mdparent (Feb 19, 2011)

would love to see froyo on this device. already running gingerbread on my droid eris.


----------



## jschill31 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello all,

My Kyros finally showed up today so as of now I will be switching all dev work from the X5A-G over to the Kyros.  Give me a bit to get use to it and I will put something out there...  I usually try to keep things stock but optimized, however I am open to ideas.  Hopefully the two tablets are not much different so that I will pick it up quickly.  I am sure someone will ask so I will say it now...No kernel as of yet. I worked on the damn kernel from what Telechips released back in December for two weeks... I have also not heard any news on OMX drivers for Froyo either.  I do however hope that there are some things I can pull out of this tablet to further the development on the X5A-G and vice versa.

Cheers


----------



## bub k (Feb 22, 2011)

*new kyros*

just started playing with new kyros - will not log on internet connection at home - using linksys wrt54g wireless router.  what am i missing?  any suggestions would be helpful - tired of hoping i stumble onto solution.  shows my network and good signal strength - shows password box - says not correct password when typed in.  bub k


----------



## mdparent (Feb 22, 2011)

Can't wait to try out some faster roms. 

Sent from my MID7015 using XDA App


----------



## jschill31 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Working Calendar*

Hello,

Posted these over in the other Kyros thread but some of you may also need them too.  Just push both files to /system/app and do a reboot or reset.

Cheers


----------



## billquinn1 (Feb 25, 2011)

jschill31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Posted these over in the other Kyros thread but some of you may also need them too.  Just push both files to /system/app and do a reboot or reset.
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Glad to see you're working on this tab. I will try out the calendar files this weekend. I look fwd to seeing how it progresses.

You asked for ideas and the one thing my wife (I bought the tab for her) really would like is the contacts. If you could work that out it would be way cool.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## jschill31 (Mar 3, 2011)

billquinn1 said:


> Glad to see you're working on this tab. I will try out the calendar files this weekend. I look fwd to seeing how it progresses.
> 
> You asked for ideas and the one thing my wife (I bought the tab for her) really would like is the contacts. If you could work that out it would be way cool.

Click to collapse



Hello,

I have all the files you need to push into /system/app to get your Android Calendar and Contacts to sync here: http://www.mediafire.com/?dx33dq4grp7rdsb .  The post I have above this one is missing one file that will make everything sync in real time without waiting.  I will post it below or just download the zip it has all 4 files needed.

Cheers


----------



## alehawk (Mar 11, 2011)

fun_ said:


> I just build ClockworkMod recovery/CyanogenMod for my telechips tablet. just for fun for me.
> I don't know what does it do for you, sorry.
> 
> I'm offering files for following tablets (incl. I don't have),
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi!
I need the files to flash an imito im7 via FWDN, do you have the rom, dai an img files?
Tnx!


----------



## LucasD (Mar 15, 2011)

In response to the photo of the unit with the back off....

I saw some strange things so took the back cover off mine (old trick by the way, use a guitar pick--no scratches!)

As an Aerospace electrical component engineer, here is what I found [surprising]: 

I see a whole 2 GBs of Samsung DDR2 SDRAM on there.  For some reason I didn't think it had that much.  I might have to do some serious tweaks now  -- These are FBGA so they're not as easily swapped out (no SDRAM upgrades!).  (for those curious, these are 1GB Samsung K4T1G164QF-BCE7 SDRAM, 2 ea north of the Telechip). 

And.. wow.  Plot now thickens: There is also a Micron MT29F32G08CBABAWP:B-- Big deal right?  Well, uh, that is 32GBs of NAND Flash (west/left of the Telechip). 

hmmm.  I might hack the power-in to use mini or micro USB so I can charge it easily in the car.. dremel tool, here I come!


----------



## Reed Solomon (Mar 28, 2011)

LucasD said:


> In response to the photo of the unit with the back off....
> I see a whole 2 GBs of Samsung DDR2 SDRAM on there.  For some reason I didn't think it had that much.  I might have to do some serious tweaks now  -- These are FBGA so they're not as easily swapped out (no SDRAM upgrades!).  (for those curious, these are 1GB Samsung K4T1G164QF-BCE7 SDRAM, 2 ea north of the Telechip).
> 
> And.. wow.  Plot now thickens: There is also a Micron MT29F32G08CBABAWP:B-- Big deal right?  Well, uh, that is 32GBs of NAND Flash (west/left of the Telechip).
> ...

Click to collapse



I disassembled mine as well (in so far as I opened it by taking the back cover off  ) and it had two K4T1G164QE-HCE7's, but same difference really.  The battery connection wires are soldered, but it seems replaceable if you can find a decent enough source for a 3.7v li-ion polymer battery.  I noticed an iPad battery seems to have about 2.5x the capacity but unfortunately have such a stupid looking design couldn't use it in anything else anyways.

I took some decent pics if anyone wants they can grab them at sites.google.com/site/reedsolomonssite/pics


----------



## vulcanrider99 (Apr 5, 2011)

phygman said:


> I cannot get Wifi to connect to a WEP secured access point, but was able to connect to an open access point.  The open access point was my rooted captivate.
> 
> still not detecting screen orientation changes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I installed the Cyanogen mod and love it! I followed the advice to disable the Ethernet and that has made the wifi behave very well at home. My only issue is that my work's wifi is wep protected. Cyanogen doesn't seem to save a wep connection at all. I add the network & key, hit save, and it dissapears.  My home one is psk protected and works great. Can someone help? If I can't resolve The wep issue I wont be able to use at work and will have to revert back to 2.1. That would be very dissapointing! Thanks for the great info and mods on here! Hope someone can help me...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2011)

I can not get it to root? I tried a couple methods already and no go so far
thank you


----------



## billquinn1 (Apr 6, 2011)

LucasD said:


> In response to the photo of the unit with the back off....
> 
> I saw some strange things so took the back cover off mine (old trick by the way, use a guitar pick--no scratches!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In this case, GB refers to bits not bytes. 8 bits per byte. Should be clear as mud. I have no idea why chip manufacturers do that.


----------



## PanchoJr (May 5, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm an new owner of a kyros 7015. I have been able to root install the Clockworkmod and install g-apps. My next goal is to find out if activating the radio/telephony function is possible.

Has anyone been successul in getting a USB 3G modem working?


----------



## fabricioemmerick (May 13, 2011)

PanchoJr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm an new owner of a kyros 7015. I have been able to root install the Clockworkmod and install g-apps. My next goal is to find out if activating the radio/telephony function is possible.
> 
> Has anyone been successul in getting a USB 3G modem working?

Click to collapse




Anyone? or Usb 3g modem or Bluethoof


----------



## cristiano.orlando (May 31, 2011)

Hi

i am tired of the wifi crap with this device

tried a lot of stuff to get wifi at least stable and nothing

is there really a way to make wifi work ? It does not find my router, it does not find any router. I have a good router with awesome signal and 3 antennas, and the tablet does not find it.

My other tablet (m009s) is cheaper and finds it, i was able to hack the txpower and got it working... my cell phone (defy) finds the router with no problem

but the kyros does not find anything at all, wifi is turned on, but does not find any router near me (i only use my connection, but i am able to see my neighboors routers too, with the other devices)

I changed a lot of configs in my router (disabling wireless n, fixing a different channel, limiting the width to 20mhz...) and nothing.

I tried using txpower fix, wifi fixer, and the program says my txpower is changed, from 32 to 4, but even so, i tried all settings and, no no.

With wifi fixer, did not fix anything at all, and it kept disabling wifi at random.

Anybody here thinks that if i try flashing CM or even the new leaked 2.3 will fix that problem ?

Pls help me 

About the 3g part, i was able to see some systemfolders with 3g and wcdma stuff, and a ppp part, but nothingmore than that


----------



## stoned99 (May 31, 2011)

cristiano.orlando said:


> Hi
> 
> i am tired of the wifi crap with this device
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have nothing to loose to install the OEM 2.3 leak. I use it and don't have any wifi problems. I agree that the signal is still lower than it should be though but never had a problem to connect.


----------



## cristiano.orlando (May 31, 2011)

hi !
tks for the reply 

gonna recheck the thread about the 2.3 to make sure i don´t brick the device, since its not even mine (my mother) ehehehe


----------



## stoned99 (May 31, 2011)

cristiano.orlando said:


> hi !
> tks for the reply
> 
> gonna recheck the thread about the 2.3 to make sure i don´t brick the device, since its not even mine (my mother) ehehehe

Click to collapse



You won't brick it. Honestly I'm the first one to have install it (even before Tipstir) and I didn't have any instructions at that time and didn't brick it. Here's what needs to be done

install vtc drivers
flash witn fwdn the rom and the other file (can't remember the name of it but it's not the nand patch so it's the other one). You need to be in FWDN mode (power button + home)
flash again all 3 files and you're good


----------



## cristiano.orlando (Jun 1, 2011)

hi 

tks 

already flashed it and its good ! but wifi is a little bit unstable yet
so, i would like to know, you know what program i can use to root ? z4 is gonna do the job ?
tks

Edit:
already rooted with adb su and superuser


----------



## sarinhighwind (Jul 13, 2011)

Trying to break this tablet.


Working on a the 7015 for somebody.

The flash_image file is gone.
Not there. 
Never has been. So, in the process, I screwed up trying to push the files in with recovery and killed recovery. Now I really need the flash image file to re-flash recovery from console.

I made it though 45 pages after 4 hours, and. well. Time is short.

It looks like some people out there have this file, the one link I found in the thread was bad. 

It also looks as if a few of you have developed a few mods for it.
I didn't see any links a few pages back, just something about a 2.3 leak.
Though, its nice to find out this device has wifi issues, that was one of the problems the user was having with the device. 

Is there a rom flash for this device now I can just flash everything on it, google apps and all? Link?

If not, I can get it the other way, but I still need the Flash_image file so I can flash it. Not sure why its not on this device at all.


----------



## sarinhighwind (Jul 15, 2011)

Nobody????


----------



## microcontrolados (Jul 23, 2011)

Please, Can anyone copy the entire NAND Flash of the EM71 2GB (Lonpad D7) with the USB Image Tool, compact it and post the link? Pleaseeeeeee!


----------



## lsa warrior (Nov 5, 2011)

There is a place called Android Tablet Zone and they have some roms and things


----------



## alias503 (Dec 18, 2011)

*HELP!!*

I need a copy of a stock image.  I had my laptop stolen and my back up was on there.  I have CWM and also can use FWDN.  if any one can post a stock image for download that would be great.  I have the coby mid7015 4GB. any version of the stock would be fine (before or after update)  I just need to return the device.  If any one has any questions please feel free to ask.  I know I might get flamed for asking but I am in a rock and a hard spot. thank  you


----------



## roadrun777 (Jun 21, 2012)

*MID7033 - anyone have experience with this?*

I am curious if anyone has downgraded the 4.03 ics MID7033 to cyanogen 2.3?

This tablet is so horribly slow, it has to be the most frustrating thing I have ever experienced. Looking over the logs I can see the kernel is not RT and they failed to compile with any tweaks.

Gave this to a woman sitting nearby just to see if it was me and she threatened to throw the tablet in the trash if I didn't take it back. So it's not just me that thinks this thing is extremely slow.

Comparing this to a phone running CM2.3 (exact same hardware) and the phone puts this MID to shame.
ICS 4.03 is not ready for this device. It crashes frequently when trying to access external storage and it doesn't recognize 95% of the external usb storage devices. Looking at the logs I can see it was only compiled with support for one GSM modem device.

I have decided to get a refund on this thing, or whatever I can get out of it. If I were to sum up what I think bout this tablet running 1.0gzh Arm7 with ICS I would call it a glorified picture frame that had a browser added as an afterthought. Doesn't come with a stand though so as a picture frame it can't compete.

Model number MID7033
Android 4.03
Kernel 3.0.8 MID Serials
Build - IML74K 20120420.112303

If anyone wants ROM images from this before I ship it back, let me know quickly.


----------



## tmacgarris6727 (Nov 27, 2010)

New tablet made by coby kyros touchscreen internet tablet mid 7015 from kmart for 179 and the touch screen is great


----------



## raite (Oct 9, 2012)

Do you have any other rom for the Coby Kyros 7015 besides the stock and the watery?


----------



## Dallows1 (Nov 10, 2012)

*MID 7036*

I just purchased a Coby Kyros MID7036-4 and cannot seem to find rooting instructions anywhere.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## arinekhen (Dec 6, 2012)

*7036-4 root google play*

People in androidtablets.net are reporting success with this process:
http://www.androidtablets.net/forum...pps-telechips-7032-7034-7036-7048-8048-a.html


----------



## free2saute (Nov 28, 2013)

Are there any roms for the  MID 7036?


----------

